# Terror inquiry after teacher beheaded near Paris



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 16, 2020)

*Terror inquiry after teacher beheaded near Paris*



Published
1 hour ago


image copyrightReuters

image captionPolice have now sealed off the area, as their investigation continues
*A teacher has been beheaded in a north-western suburb of Paris, with the attacker shot dead by police.*

The victim is said to have shown controversial cartoons of the Prophet Muhammad to his students.

The attack occurred at about 17:00 local time (15:00 GMT) near a school. Anti-terror prosecutors are investigating. 

French President Emmanuel Macron visited the scene, calling the killing an "Islamist terrorist attack". 

Mr Macron said he was murdered because he "taught freedom of expression". The victim has not been named.

The knife-wielding attacker was shot as officers tried to arrest him in the aftermath of the attack. Police have not released any personal details about him.

A trial is currently under way in Paris over a 2015 Islamist assault on the French satirical magazine Charlie Hebdo, which was targeted for publishing the cartoons.

Three weeks ago, a man attacked and wounded two people outside the magazine's former offices.



*What do we know about what happened?*


A man wielding a large knife attacked the teacher in a street in an area called Conflans-Sainte-Honorine, cutting off his head. The attacker then ran off, but local police alerted by the public were quickly at the scene.

The officers confronted the man in the nearby area of Éragny.

When they shouted at him to give himself up, he is said to have threatened them. The officers shot him and he died a short time later. 

The scene is now sealed off, as the investigation continues. 



*Who was the victim?*


, the victim, a teacher of history and geography, had been talking in class about freedom of expression in connection with the Muhammad cartoons, which caused uproar among some Muslims when Charlie Hebdo published them.

Earlier this month, some Muslim parents complained to the school about the teacher's decision to use one or more of the cartoons as part of a discussion about the Charlie Hebdo trial, French media report. 

Reacting to Friday's attack, Charlie Hebdo tweeted: "Intolerance just reached a new threshold and seems to stop at nothing to impose terror in our country."

If this motive for the killing is substantiated, it will be deeply shocking to the French, says the BBC's Hugh Schofield in Paris. They will see it as not just a brutal attack, he says, but a brutal attack on a teacher for carrying out his duty to explain.

France has seen a wave of Islamist violence since the 2015 attack on Charlie Hebdo that left 12 people dead, including famous cartoonists. 



*How is France reacting?*


In the National Assembly, France's parliament, deputies stood up to honour the teacher killed on Friday and condemn the "atrocious terror attack". 

Interior Minister Gerald Darmanin, travelling to Morocco, is returning urgently to Paris.


media captionA right-wing activist debates a Muslim student (from 2015)
Education Minister Jean-Michel Blanquer tweeted that the killing of a teacher was an attack on the French Republic.

He said his thoughts were with the victim and his family, and unity and firmness were the only responses to "Islamist terrorism".

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-54573356


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 16, 2020)

Terrible.
I saw the pictures while reading about the news on Twitter.
The head was still wearing its mask...
This Muslim guy is demonic...
I hope people can be more tolerate of western values and practices.
its never ok to behead someone for showing cartoons
re education for immigrants maybe?


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 16, 2020)

french officials gonna cave real quick when the arab nations catch wind of this.


----------



## WT (Oct 16, 2020)

Absolutely barbaric.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (Oct 16, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Terrible.
> I saw the pictures while reading about the news on Twitter.
> The head was still wearing its mask...
> This Muslim guy is demonic...
> ...


Reeducation? You mean like Xi is doing in China? What a splendid idea.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 16, 2020)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> Reeducation? You mean like Xi is doing in China? What a splendid idea.



Lol,
Just teach them not to behead people for showing some cartoons.
Like, we dont do that around here kinda thing.
Also ask @Le Male Absolu ,
They beat up women or harass them for wearing skirts.
I keep seeing stories about it.

Tldr - if they arrive to a foreign nation they should be tolerant of their ways even if that includes ridiculing their religion.


----------



## Blued (Oct 16, 2020)

spread the message that this is no accepted in France but they have to be careful not to make muslims citizens a target for this.


----------



## Eros (Oct 16, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Lol,
> Just teach them not to behead people for showing some cartoons.
> Like, we dont do that around here kinda thing.
> Also ask @Le Male Absolu ,
> ...


Well, I have actually seen what they do in Saudi Arabia. I regret doing that particular research on the dark side of the web, but I wanted to see it for myself. I think most people who leave places like that leave to escape the barbarism. It's quite horrendous. Mass execution is like nothing you can actually imagine in your mind. It really is what it is. So if someone who leaves all of that behind commits such a gruesome act, I imagine it's in part because it's all he or she has ever known, and despite trying to leave it behind, the mind has a difficult time doing so. My conclusion is that they just need to retire those swords and stop doing that fucking shit. They are doing irreparable harm to everyone.

Edit: For those who are curious, I do not recommend searching for such things. It is truly horrifying, and you will probably end up regretting it.


----------



## Blued (Oct 16, 2020)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> Well, I have actually seen what they do in Saudi Arabia. I regret doing that particular research on the dark side of the web, but I wanted to see it for myself. I think most people who leave places like that leave to escape the barbarism. It's quite horrendous. Mass execution is like nothing you can actually imagine in your mind. It really is what it is. So if someone who leaves all of that behind commits such a gruesome act, I imagine it's in part because it's all he or she has ever known, and despite trying to leave it behind, the mind has a difficult time doing so. My conclusion is that they just need to retire those swords and stop doing that fucking shit. They are doing irreparable harm to everyone.
> 
> Edit: For those who are curious, I do not recommend searching for such things. It is truly horrifying, and you will probably end up regretting it.


I don't think the guy is from Saudi Arabia


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 16, 2020)

Blued said:


> I don't think the guy is from Saudi Arabia



what do you think?


----------



## Eros (Oct 16, 2020)

Blued said:


> I don't think the guy is from Saudi Arabia


Perhaps not, but somehow their draconian ideas about punishment are that pervasive in the Muslim world and they want the videos of their executions to be accessible for a reason. Quite frankly, they are perverting Islam in an a way that is utterly sickening. Christians abandoned that level of brutality long ago, and I am not even their biggest fan either. I get that they believe in punishment and all, but decapitation is not the least bit acceptable in the 21st century.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 16, 2020)

French media reported that the suspect was an 18-year-old Chechen, born in Moscow.

That information could not be immediately confirmed.


----------



## Eros (Oct 16, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> French media reported that the suspect was an 18-year-old Chechen, born in Moscow.
> 
> That information could not be immediately confirmed.


Not exactly a place full of sunshine and rainbows.


----------



## wibisana (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 16, 2020)

Lit


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Oct 16, 2020)

How many times have you posted this? Lol


----------



## wibisana (Oct 16, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Lit


----------



## Eros (Oct 16, 2020)

Yare yare daze


----------



## RavenSupreme (Oct 17, 2020)

Events like these are what more and more confirm me in my believe that Europe needs to be more open. 

not in a way which means we allow everyone to enter while trying to manage 

but open in a sense that the european way of live needs to be brought to the places where many of these terrorists come from. 

an often cited argument is that Muslims who grow up in these traditional old Islamic cultures don’t just change their ways when they enter Europe 

and to combat that it is of utmost importance that they already learn the european way in the countries they grow up with

establishing european districts in these countries. Putting political pressure on the (often very poor and mismanaged) country and their regime if they reject european settlement in their territory. Using economical, political and if need be military mechanisms to establish european culture in these places. 

Europe is the only empire of peace left in the world. It’s time the rest of the earth gets to know it in their countries first, before moving to mainland


----------



## CrownedEagle (Oct 17, 2020)

RavenSupreme said:


> Events like these are what more and more confirm me in my believe that Europe needs to be more open.
> 
> not in a way which means we allow everyone to enter while trying to manage
> 
> ...



Wow, let no exagerate here, countries like Japan or Canada are no doubt ahead over Ukraine, Italy or Greece.


----------



## RavenSupreme (Oct 17, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> Wow, let no exagerate here, countries like Japan or Canada are no doubt ahead over Ukraine, Italy or Greece.



yes. It wasn’t supposed to throw shade towards Japan or Canada. I directed it towards mainly Muslimic countries or the African continent


----------



## Geralt-Singh (Oct 17, 2020)

France is doomed...


----------



## Junta1987 (Oct 17, 2020)

RavenSupreme said:


> Events like these are what more and more confirm me in my believe that Europe needs to be more open.
> 
> not in a way which means we allow everyone to enter while trying to manage
> 
> but open in a sense that the european way of live needs to be brought to the places where many of these terrorists come from.



Many of those muslims migrated from non-European countries so what does this even mean?



RavenSupreme said:


> an often cited argument is that Muslims who grow up in these traditional old Islamic cultures don’t just change their ways when they enter Europe
> 
> and to combat that it is of utmost importance that they already learn the european way in the countries they grow up with
> 
> ...



You can't pressure a migrant group to assimilate if you were stupid enough to let millions in.  Especially since your own birth rate is declining compared to the muslim group. You first have to kick out the radicals and make sure Europeans stay the majority or else the muslims will dictate the culture and law in the future. What we are seeing today will be the norm in the future of Europe doesn't wake up


----------



## RavenSupreme (Oct 17, 2020)

Junta1987 said:


> Many of those muslims migrated from non-European countries so what does this even mean?
> 
> 
> 
> You can't pressure a migrant group to assimilate if you were stupid enough to let millions in.  Especially since your own birth rate is declining compared to the muslim group. You first have to kick out the radicals and make sure Europeans stay the majority or else the muslims will dictate the culture and law in the future. What we are seeing today will be the norm in the future of Europe doesn't wake up



Muslims have been part of Europe for decades. Millions of them. And they have assimilated well enough for the continent to continue to prosper. 

and it’s time Europe brings that prosperity to their home countries Now. 

A hegemon of peace.


----------



## Junta1987 (Oct 17, 2020)

RavenSupreme said:


> Muslims have been part of Europe for decades.



and yet many migrants who came to Western Europe still have barbaric believes



RavenSupreme said:


> Millions of them. And they have assimilated well enough for the continent to continue to prosper.
> 
> and it’s time Europe brings that prosperity to their home countries Now.
> 
> A hegemon of peace.



only the politicians and all the rich people who can afford living in gated communities will live in peace. Murders and terror attacks will happen more and the future if nothing changes


----------



## RavenSupreme (Oct 17, 2020)

Junta1987 said:


> and yet many migrants who came to Western Europe still have barbaric believes
> 
> 
> 
> only the politicians and all the rich people who can afford living in gated communities will live in peace. Murders and terror attacks will happen more and the future if nothing changes



To change the beliefs in future generations Europe settling more strongly in their respective homecountries is just the right approach.


----------



## Junta1987 (Oct 17, 2020)

RavenSupreme said:


> To change the beliefs in future generations Europe settling more strongly in their respective homecountries is just the right approach.



i told you that it will not gonna happen with a declining birthrate of the group who wants to educate the muslims.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 17, 2020)

you know guys, if you're gonna do the multicultural thing then there are indeed some non-negotiables lol.
western traditions/beliefs aside, if you're gonna be all for people coming in then those people will have things they will not move on.
depictions of muhammad being one of them. simply don't do it. don't even fuck around with it, you will start a proxy war somewhere.
i swear you folks are disconnected from reality all too often. y'all gonna get in serious trouble with this shit.


----------



## RavenSupreme (Oct 17, 2020)

Junta1987 said:


> i told you that it will not gonna happen with a declining birthrate of the group who wants to educate the muslims.



where there is a will there is a way


----------



## Junta1987 (Oct 17, 2020)

RavenSupreme said:


> where there is a will there is a way



i am not willing to become collateral damage on the way to the multicultural paradise. Fuck that



aiyanah said:


> you know guys, if you're gonna do the multicultural thing then there are indeed some non-negotiables lol. western traditions/beliefs aside, if you're gonna be all for people coming in then those people will have things they will not move on. depictions of muhammad being one of them. simply don't do it. don't even fuck around with it, you will start a proxy war somewhere. i swear you folks are disconnected from reality all too often. y'all gonna get in serious trouble with this shit.



people like you are cowards. You do know that terrible they tried women, gays and apostates, right?


----------



## RavenSupreme (Oct 17, 2020)

Junta1987 said:


> i am not willing to become collateral damage on the way to the multicultural paradise. Fuck that
> 
> 
> 
> people like you are cowards. You do know that terrible they tried women, gays and apostates, right?



Hide in your room if you fear life then

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 17, 2020)

The worst thing about the War on Terror is that it gave Muslims the victim card. Any sort of criticism is drowned out in a chorus of “MUH ISLAMOPHOBIA!” by both them and the guilt-ridden Western fucksticks.

I’m glad that Eastern European countries refuse accept more Muslims. It’s no coincidence that this sort of thing doesn’t happen here.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## aiyanah (Oct 17, 2020)

Junta1987 said:


> i am not willing to become collateral damage on the way to the multicultural paradise. Fuck that
> 
> 
> 
> people like you are cowards. You do know that terrible they tried women, gays and apostates, right?


i don't believe homosexuality should be encouraged anyway. can no doubt blame the apostates for that even being a talking point to begin with.
the muslim women i've come across like how islam treats them cause it holds the men more accountable than western society. the west only accomplishes that via the courts and that idea is breaking down right before our eyes.
those are actual real people that walk the streets and not some flavored tv broadcast to program the masses that think that btw.

that aside, if you're all about letting people practice what they want to how they want to, then you should no doubt have enough respect not to be airing depictions of the prophet :/
it's really a no brainer, i have no clue how the media keep on getting you folks with this unless i entertain the mind control apparatus and it's supraliminal programming.
do not air depictions of muhammad. there are for more culturally diverse places than the western countries that are able to do this just fine. what makes you so special?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 17, 2020)

Blued said:


> spread the message that this is no accepted in France but they have to be careful not to make muslims citizens a target for this.


No, it’s too late for the Muslim citizens. They cannot escape the consequences of such actions. The future of Muslims in France is doomed. The society will reject them.


----------



## Blued (Oct 17, 2020)

Le Male Absolu said:


> No, it’s too late for the Muslim citizens. They cannot escape the consequences of such actions. The future of Muslims in France is doomed. The society will reject them.


why can't they escape the consequences of someone else action


----------



## CrownedEagle (Oct 17, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> you know guys, if you're gonna do the multicultural thing then there are indeed some non-negotiables lol.
> western traditions/beliefs aside, if you're gonna be all for people coming in then those people will have things they will not move on.
> depictions of muhammad being one of them. simply don't do it. don't even fuck around with it, you will start a proxy war somewhere.
> i swear you folks are disconnected from reality all too often. y'all gonna get in serious trouble with this shit.



lol when westerner go to their countries, they don't do any fucking concession from their laws, why we should give them anything. The more, we give, the more, they want.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 17, 2020)

I have heard that the issue in Europe with their Muslims and Africans versus the issue in the US and to some degree Canada has to do with assimilation. The countries where people assimilate best are the ones where people don't do this kind of thing as often. But when you lock people in ghettos and try to legislate little parts of their culture, seemingly out of spite or to drive them out of the country you get people who are are separate from society, pushed into their little bubbles where they are struggling, low income, without much hope for their future or direction and they become easy to radicalize or just susceptible to radical ideas. 

I like how this incident seemingly brings a lot of people I don't ever see here to tell me how France is doomed, like this isn't a fraction of how bad groups in America and some other places have gotten and it's not the Muslims I'm talking about. People here are quick to throw some hate toward Muslims though, always has been like that. 

And yeah, of course it's bad what's happening, but there are reasons that it happens and they aren't just Muslim-bad. 


Overwatch said:


> The worst thing about the War on Terror is that it gave Muslims the victim card. Any sort of criticism is drowned out in a chorus of “MUH ISLAMOPHOBIA!” by both them and the guilt-ridden Western fucksticks.
> 
> I’m glad that Eastern European countries refuse accept more Muslims. It’s no coincidence that this sort of thing doesn’t happen here.


Eastern European countries look like the color grading from old David Fincher movies. No one trying to go live out there on Russias doorstep.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 17, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> lol when westerner go to their countries, they don't do any fucking concession from their laws, why we should give them anything. The more, we give, the more, they want.


you're debating with sacred texts.
who is more valid, you or the texts?


----------



## CrownedEagle (Oct 17, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> you're debating with sacred texts.
> who is more valid, you or *the texts*?



no fucking doubt the texts froms constitutional law of the countries they living. If they doesn't want debate or follow the rules, they free to live in a country rule by shariah.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 17, 2020)

Blued said:


> why can't they escape the consequences of someone else action


Because within a country when too many persons make the most barbaric actions in the name of your community, the rest of the country will see this community as trouble makers and will be rejected. It will harder and harder for a Muslim to find a job or to be accepted within the country.
It’s too late now. Too much harm was done in the name of Islam or by the believers of this religion.


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 17, 2020)

Blued said:


> why can't they escape the consequences of someone else action



Cause people at it’s core are intolerant, bigoted shit. It doesn’t matter how civilised you think you are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blued (Oct 17, 2020)

Le Male Absolu said:


> Because within a country when too many persons make the most barbaric actions in the name of your community, the rest of the country will see this community as trouble makers and will be rejected. It will harder and harder for a Muslim to find a job or to be accepted within the country.
> It’s too late now. Too much harm was done in the name of Islam or by the believers of this religion.


There are a lot of bigots in the world, you don't have to punish people who are against the action of the bigots in their communities. I am pretty sure you will find a lot of Muslims in the world thinking making a cartoon of their prophet is wrong but would denounce the guy who murdered the teacher.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 17, 2020)

Le Male Absolu said:


> Because within a country when too many persons make the most barbaric actions in the name of your community, the rest of the country will see this community as trouble makers and will be rejected. *It will harder and harder for a Muslim to find a job or to be accepted within the country.
> It’s too late now. Too much harm was done in the name of Islam or by the believers of this religion.*


With attitude, I mean if it is widespread, the problem will only get worse


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 17, 2020)

Some people here try to find excuses but thanks god they are not french and they have no power of influence. 
Those in France who used to find excuses are now quiet. The shame changed side.


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 17, 2020)

French people are hypocrite. 

On one hand they talk about being secular and use it whenever Muslim issue comes to light. On the other hand they want to become a nation ruled by Christian beliefs.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 17, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> With attitude, I mean if it is widespread, the problem will only get worse


The country, despite it imperfections, really tried to help to acceptation of Muslim but with the global radicalisation of Islam and the too numerous crimes committed by the believers of this religion, I don’t see an hope for them. I personally plan to organise my life far from these people.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 17, 2020)

I will say this. Jews stole my debit card the other day. I got a bunch of charges from some company in Israel and now I don't have any money (not that I needed it because I am not going out of the house and I have food here), but now I can't buy this game I want before the limited edition runs out. 

It doesn't mean I get to blame all the Jews though


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 17, 2020)

Sherlōck said:


> French people are hypocrite.
> 
> On one hand they talk about being secular and use it whenever Muslim issue comes to light. On the other hand they want to become a nation ruled by Christian beliefs.


I see much more hypocrisy from the Muslim world that criticise us all the time like you doing right now but shut up on the Uighur.


----------



## Corvida (Oct 17, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> those texts supersede anything you can write.
> that's how it works.
> if you are so about the multicultural thing then you need to recognise that. islam does not cave to you, you cave to islam, otherwise you are going against the word of god.



This destroys all that Europe worked since the Enlightment times

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 17, 2020)

Corvida said:


> This destroys all that Europe worked since the Enlightment times


it's so difficult to not draw a cartoon of the prophet?
are you serious?


----------



## Geralt-Singh (Oct 17, 2020)

Sherlōck said:


> French people are hypocrite.
> 
> On one hand they talk about being secular and use it whenever Muslim issue comes to light. On the other hand they want to become a nation ruled by Christian beliefs.



That's total bullshit, French don't care about Christianism, France is one of the most atheist country in the world (30% and 60+% non religious people)

You can insult Jesus all you want, no one is gonna even threaten you because no one cares


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 17, 2020)

Le Male Absolu said:


> I see much more hypocrisy from the Muslim world that criticise us all the time like you doing right now but shut up on the Uighur.



Everone knows China is shit. China knows they are shit and don't try to act civilised and bastion of humanity. If you are going to claim to be free and just, then you have to act like it.

And yes, there are hypocrisy on both sides. Both are shit.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Oct 17, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> those texts supersede anything you can write.
> that's how it works.
> if you are so about the multicultural thing then you need to recognise that. islam does not cave to you, you cave to islam, otherwise you are going against the word of god.
> so back to basics, don't make cartoons of the prophet.



Islam is a religion, religion is an ideology and the French Republic authorizes criticism of any ideology periode, Muslims are free to blindly obey the slightest word of the Koran on the other hand, non-Muslims are not bound by this principle and can make fun of any ideology as they wish as long as they criticizes their belifef and not the believer..

And the French have never been for multiculturalism but assimilation, if some do not manage to control their cold blood or their murderous impulse because of drawings, they belong to the prison or the Sahara but certainly not in France.




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I have heard that the issue in Europe with their Muslims and Africans versus the issue in the US and to some degree Canada has to do with assimilation. The countries where people assimilate best are the ones where people don't do this kind of thing as often. But when you lock people in ghettos and try to legislate little parts of their culture, seemingly out of spite or to drive them out of the country you get people who are are separate from society, pushed into their little bubbles where they are struggling, low income, without much hope for their future or direction and they become easy to radicalize or just susceptible to radical ideas.
> 
> I like how this incident seemingly brings a lot of people I don't ever see here to tell me how France is doomed, like this isn't a fraction of how bad groups in America and some other places have gotten and it's not the Muslims I'm talking about. People here are quick to throw some hate toward Muslims though, always has been like that.
> 
> ...



This man was a refugee who arrived in France after Poland refused his asylum application and we can see how he thanked the country that he accepted it, let's stop looking for fucking excuses every time, America has already known Islamic attacks which were probably the worst in the human history with at least 3000 dead in one day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 17, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I will say this. Jews stole my debit card the other day. I got a bunch of charges from some company in Israel and now I don't have any money (not that I needed it because I am not going out of the house and I have food here), but now I can't buy this game I want before the limited edition runs out.
> 
> It doesn't mean I get to blame all the Jews though


You’ll have difficulty to find an acceptable comparison. You could maybe be made at the Jews if the stealing of deb card was a national issue that involves always the Jews. But in this case, you are not physically armed. 
It’s like me telling you just after George Floyd murder that the anger against police is not justified. If he police is too often involved in the murder of black people, it will have an impact in the way police is seen by the people.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Oct 17, 2020)

Sherlōck said:


> French people are hypocrite.
> 
> On one hand they talk about being secular and use it whenever Muslim issue comes to light. On the other hand they want to become a nation ruled by Christian beliefs.



People must stop talking on subjects that they doesn't know, majority of French people doesn't want any religion in politics, public space or even private space and that since the revolution, the French have also less patience when it comes to Christianity because the SJW does not deploy an anti phobic shield when they make mistakes


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 17, 2020)

Sherlōck said:


> Everone knows China is shit. China knows they are shit and don't try to act civilised and bastion of humanity. If you are going to claim to be free and just, then you have to act like it.
> 
> And yes, there are hypocrisy on both sides. Both are shit.


That’s how you justify criticising us ? You just try to cover the murder of this guy by talking shit on us. There are absolutely no reason in this thread to call us hypocrite after that.
The guy beheaded a teacher because he show Charlie Hebdo cartoons during a lesson on freedom of speech and all you have to say is to call us hypocrites. That’s a very cheap diversion in order to switch the blame.
It’s like if you say we called for it...


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 17, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> Islam is a religion, religion is an ideology and the French Republic authorizes criticism of any ideology periode, Muslims are free to blindly obey the slightest word of the Koran on the other hand, non-Muslims are not bound by this principle and can make fun of any ideology as they wish as long as they criticizes their belifef and not the believer..
> 
> And the French have never been for multiculturalism but assimilation, if some do not manage to control their cold blood or their murderous impulse because of drawings, they belong to the prison or the Sahara but certainly not in France.


then you're gonna have to stop letting muslim's in, and deal with all the cultural fireworks that come with that.
let's see what your politics are after that, maybe more realistic.
like i said, you have to cave to islam, that's how it works. if you don't want to on very small but key issues, the bigger issues will no doubt cause a war.
don't depict the prophet. it's so easy. and you'e throwing excuses up instead of just doing the simplest thing.



Le Male Absolu said:


> You’ll have difficulty to find an acceptable comparison. You could maybe be made at the Jews if the stealing of deb card was a national issue that involves always the Jews. But in this case, you are not physically armed.
> It’s like me telling you just after George Floyd murder that the anger against police is not justified. If he police is too often involved in the murder of black people, it will have an impact in the way police is seen by the people.


i'm black and i'll tell you that the anger to the police was not justified. 
but no one wants to hear about the cultural issues around the american black community so whatever.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 17, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> i'm black and i'll tell you that the anger to the police was not justified.
> but *no one wants to hear about the cultural issues around the american black community* so whatever.


It’s not the topic but I think this is actually the key issue to solve for the black people in the US. But in the case of George Floyd, I think the anger against the police was understandable when  one of them is an arrest method that lead to death and when this person was reported before for his behaviour.


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 17, 2020)

Le Male Absolu said:


> That’s how you justify you criticise us ? You just try to cover the murder of this guy by talking shit on us. There are absolutely no reason in this thread to call us hypocrite after that.
> 
> The guy beheaded a teacher because he show Charlie Hebdo cartoons during a lesson on freedom of speech and all you have to say is to call us hypocrites. That’s a very cheap diversion in order to switch the blame.
> 
> It’s like if you say we called for it...



I criticise all. China included. 

I am not supporting this shit, and what he has done. But I can't in good conscience support the backlash Muslim community might feel for the work of one non-French terrorist.

This guy is a terrorist. I can blame him and France if Muslim community receives backlash for this. I can do both.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Oct 17, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> then you're gonna have to stop letting muslim's in, and deal with all the cultural fireworks that come with that.
> let's see what your politics are after that, maybe more realistic.
> like i said, you have to cave to islam, that's how it works. if you don't want to on very small but key issues, the bigger issues will no doubt cause a war.
> don't depict the prophet. it's so easy. and you'e throwing excuses up instead of just doing the simplest thing.
> ...




Stop with the whataboutism and the godwin point, Muslims are not the problem here, there are thousands who obey the laws of this country and practice in peace and quiet every day, the problem has always been the laxity of France and Europe in general, the laziness of Europe to not severely punish these crimes, to not bettersucceed in knowing who to enter and who left in our lands without any checking, to pile up migrants and immigrant descendants in ghetto who become cluster of radicalization which perverts the minds of many young immigrants living there, to accept the unacceptable and leave their population drifted into hatred and withdrawal.


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 17, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> you have to cave to islam



They don't have to cave to shit. If immigrant Muslims can't respect the law and tradition of their host country then they are free to leave.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 17, 2020)

Sherlōck said:


> Cause people at it’s core are intolerant, bigoted shit. It doesn’t matter how civilised you think you are.





Sherlōck said:


> I criticise all. China included.
> 
> I am not supporting this shit, and what he has done. *But*


I’m not racist but...



> I can't in good conscience support the backlash Muslim community might feel for the work of one non-French terrorist.
> 
> This guy is a terrorist. I can blame him and France *if* Muslim community receives backlash for this. I can do both.


You immediately blame France rather than the terrorist and it’s because I criticised you that you feel the need to do it.
Yes, there will be consequences unfortunately but the Muslim population put themselves in this situation. The blame is not only non french Muslim. The threats posted here doesn’t reflect the situation with the Muslim in France. Many crimes are not reported in international news. It happens that some news can be locked by Shadow.
There are no hope for them now, it’s too late.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 17, 2020)

The sad part is that we all know we gonna have shits like that again and again.


----------



## Junta1987 (Oct 17, 2020)

RavenSupreme said:


> Hide in your room if you fear life then



are you gonna pay my bills if i decide to do so?



aiyanah said:


> i don't believe homosexuality should be encouraged anyway. can no doubt blame the apostates for that even being a talking point to begin with.



so the apostates have to hide their believes to protect your precious religion? what the fuck are those kind of muslims doing in Europe? If you migrate to another country you have to accept their culture and values. those migrantes who dont do that they can move to muslims countries. Nothing of value will be lost for Europe.



aiyanah said:


> the muslim women i've come across like how islam treats them cause it holds the men more accountable than western society. the west only accomplishes that via the courts and that idea is breaking down right before our eyes.
> those are actual real people that walk the streets and not some flavored tv broadcast to program the masses that think that btw.



why should we accept this culture that treats women different than men?



aiyanah said:


> that aside, if you're all about letting people practice what they want to how they want to, then you should no doubt have enough respect not to be airing depictions of the prophet :/



harming others because someone made fun of your precious religion is not free speech anymore.



aiyanah said:


> it's really a no brainer, i have no clue how the media keep on getting you folks with this unless i entertain the mind control apparatus and it's supraliminal programming. do not air depictions of muhammad. there are for more culturally diverse places than the western countries that are able to do this just fine. what makes you so special?



If your religion is so important to you than go live in Saudi Arabia, Iran or Afghanistan. Europe doesnt need migrants with backward believes. We killed each other for 2000 years before we managed to build this civilization with Western values


----------



## RavenSupreme (Oct 17, 2020)

Junta1987 said:


> are you gonna pay my bills if i decide to do so?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Through my taxes I may already do that, assuming you dont work yet


----------



## Junta1987 (Oct 17, 2020)

RavenSupreme said:


> Through my taxes I may already do that, assuming you dont work yet



i do work, dont worry


----------



## Corvida (Oct 17, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> it's so difficult to not draw a cartoon of the prophet?
> are you serious?



Completely

I will NEVER cave to any religion
Ever
And no religion must be beyond  the secular law of any secularized estate


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Junta1987 (Oct 17, 2020)

"""Knife Crime"""

I bet he would not say that the killings of Brenton Tarrant where just a "gun crime"


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 17, 2020)

The killer was a asylum seeker btw


----------



## RavenSupreme (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## CrownedEagle (Oct 17, 2020)

Le Male Absolu said:


> That’s how you justify you criticise us ? You just try to cover the murder of this guy by talking shit on us. There are absolutely no reason in this thread to call us hypocrite after that.
> The guy beheaded a teacher because he show Charlie Hebdo cartoons during a lesson on freedom of speech and all you have to say is to call us hypocrites. That’s a very cheap diversion in order to switch the blame.
> It’s like if you say we called for it...



This madness isn't even funny anymore, Teacher who preached laicity for even thing like small cross for christians was wildy beheaded by a "refugee" over some cartoons after numerous terrorist attack.

Cafe and Twitter : "let's not stigmatize muslims" "stop with their prophet cartoon" "french are hypocrite"

This mental gymnastics over 9000 : 

We're not talking about geo politics, the phony wars waged by the west in Muslim countries or the very real issue of islamaphobia. We're talking about the fact that every single religious figure has been made fun of, drawn, critiqued...etc but only ONE religion can get you killed for doing so. That's a huge issue! This happened to the French newspaper cartoonist a few years ago, this happened to a Dutch reporter that was collaborating with Ayan Hirsi Ali, who also lives with armed security because of the constant threats on her life. And all for being critical of Islam. It's so bad that accusations of blasphemy are used to get your opp killed or imprisoned in Muslim majority countries


----------



## Justiciar (Oct 17, 2020)

Le Male Absolu said:


> The killer was a asylum seeker btw


It's amazing how so many of these people supposedly fleeing violence are so keen to impose it onto others.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Oct 17, 2020)

Well...it's only the ..nth incident of this nature so yunno..can't rightly say i'm surprised.
I'm just wondering when the general population is going wake up, remember who they are and say enough is enough ?

The pussy-fication of the West needs to end and soon.

Or... if it's no problem at all then..just stay as you are now and in this case all i've got to say is a simple and sincere "enjoy", you've earned it.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 17, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> This madness isn't even funny anymore, Teacher who preached laicity for even thing like small cross for christians was wildy beheaded by a "refugee" over some cartoons after numerous terrorist attack.
> 
> Cafe and Twitter : "let's not stigmatize muslims" "stop with their prophet cartoon" "french are hypocrite"


In my opinion if these people are foreigners, it doesn’t matters. Their words have no values. They just spread their political agenda. They don’t have to live with that. However they need to be exposed when they cross the line of indecency by trying to shame us. Can you believe, a teacher was behaved and at the end our country is called hypocrites, intolerant etc....but once again it’s foreigners with their political agendas that have nothing to do with the well being of our country...

I would be much more worry by those in France with such a speech but nowadays...it’s difficult to have such speeches in France. 
How many time we heard "let's not stigmatize muslims" after a terrorist attack or a crime by a Muslim person. We heard that so many time that it became a meme. 
I came back in France last month and I can see how the mood changed here. Even my left wing friends no more speak like before. 

I agree with you that there are many Muslim people that live very well in our country without problems, that respect the rules etc unfortunately these repeated terrorist attacks + the crimes and attacks will impact relationships between the Muslims and the rest of the country. It was already the case but it will be worst.

The solutions will be radical and will unfortunately impact them as well.


----------



## stream (Oct 17, 2020)

I have to admit that this story does make a nasty voice rise in the back of my mind. The voice speaks in absolute terms and proposes ideas which are very unfriendly to inclusion. I know well that the vast majority of Muslims are peaceful people who have no problems with anybody, but the nasty voice keeps wondering how many of them have their own little nasty voice that says the teacher had it coming.

This feels in some ways worse than the Charlie Hebdo attack. Everybody knows that there are terrorists attacks sometimes, and Charlie Hebdo were provocative; but this was just a teacher, and the attacker was just a random guy. That makes more realist the idea that this could happen to anybody, and that maybe there could be many Muslims who might act like this.

I'm able to make my nasty little voice shut up, and not repeat it out loud, but not everybody has that filter. Life suddenly became a lot harder for Muslims living in France, and that's really unfortunate, because it's only going to make everything worse. It's the most tragic thing about these attacks. I'm not quite sure what motivates somebody to do this, but the negative consequences are so obvious that you have to be a complete moron not to see them, or a complete sociopath to accept them.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 17, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> Stop with the whataboutism


i try to stick to the point, that being one shouldn't depict the prophet and not expect islam to take it laying down.
you guys keep on shifting it to this or that other bullshit.
should the teacher have shown the pic of muhammad? no he should not.
it's really that simple.
even family guy didn't go forward with that joke.
have some basic common sense. you don't get to depict the prophet. very simple.
you can draw a black guy, in white face, wearing a dress, getting boned by a blue donkey. creativity is boundless. there's so many things you can do ffs.
you just don't get to draw the prophet. don't draw him. don't even try.
that's the be all and end all of the matter.
"oh but european culture" "muh renaissance era" that shit doesn't matter to islam.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 17, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> i try to stick to the point, that being one shouldn't depict the prophet and not expect islam to take it laying down.
> you guys keep on shifting it to this or that other bullshit.
> should the teacher have shown the pic of muhammad? no he should not.
> it's really that simple.
> ...


The normalisation of murder by beheading in the name of Islam.
We all can see that in terrorism, there are two teams. One that take action and kill, and an other one that defends the first team and try to shame the victims (like modern Taqiya).


----------



## stream (Oct 17, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> you guys keep on shifting it to this or that other bullshit.
> should the teacher have shown the pic of muhammad? no he should not.
> it's really that simple.


I'm not sure how your argument goes. Islam has rules, but these rules are not recognized in Europe, and especially not in France, where religion is explicitly excluded from having any legal influence. It's like you're coming to a tennis match and arguing that your opponent should follow cricket rules. You can ask politely that people follow this or that rule, but you cannot demand.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 17, 2020)

So as an american I don't understand why these immigrants don't assimilate over the pond as well as they do here and it's one of the things america still does well.

What's the explanation? Is it the laws?


----------



## CrownedEagle (Oct 17, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> i try to stick to the point, that being one shouldn't depict the prophet and not expect islam to take it laying down.
> you guys keep on shifting it to this or that other bullshit.
> should the teacher have shown the pic of muhammad?* no he should not*.
> it's really that simple.
> ...



YES, Yes he can, He is in France, He is in a country allowing criticism of ideology simple as that, HE WAS IN FRANCE FOR FUCK SAKE, why the fuck a teacher should fear for his life over some cartoon because degenerates still haven't passed the Stone Age, THIS IS FRANCE NOT USA, NOT SAUDI ARABIA OR PAKISTAN, CHRIST.  if the United State shiver in fear at the idea of offending the beliefs of community foreign to their country it is their problem but France doesn't work like that, and other Muslim countries also when they condemns atheism or other ideology if enters in contradiction with Islam.

If Islam is so important for some then they have the whole sahara and beyond to enjoy freedom there.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 17, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> So as an american I don't understand why these immigrants don't assimilate over the pond as well as they do here and it's one of the things america still does well.
> 
> What's the explanation? Is it the laws?


The new comers come for economic reasons but do not have will to assimilate to the place they live. They believe their culture is superior. That’s the big difference with immigration in the 50’s/60’s.


----------



## stream (Oct 17, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> So as an american I don't understand why these immigrants don't assimilate over the pond as well as they do here and it's one of the things america still does well.


I think a big difference is that there's 8.8% of Muslims in France and only 1.1% in the US. But also, France is especially less welcoming to other cultures; they demand that immigrants assimilate to the French culture (the French are so proud of their culture). There are a few laws that are particularly unfriendly to Muslims, like forbidding hijabs, sorry I mean "ostentatious religious symbols", in schools. But immigrants cannot just become descendants of Voltaire's inheritance in a snap of fingers, and this sometimes backfires. In the US, there is somewhat more acceptance of people keeping their culture of origin, to the farcical point that there are more people in the US identifying themselves as Irish than there are people in Ireland, even though they've been Americans for generations.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 17, 2020)

stream said:


> I think a big difference is that there's 8.8% of Muslims in France and only 1.1% in the US. But also, France is especially less welcoming to other cultures; they demand that immigrants assimilate to the French culture (the French are so proud of their culture). There are a few laws that are particularly unfriendly to Muslims, like forbidding hijabs, sorry I mean "ostentatious religious symbols", in schools. But immigrants cannot just become descendants of Voltaire's inheritance in a snap of fingers, and this sometimes backfires. In the US, there is somewhat more acceptance of people keeping their culture of origin, to the farcical point that there are more people in the US identifying themselves as Irish than there are people in Ireland, even though they've been Americans for generations.


The UK is exactly like the US and they have the same problems. It’s not specific to France. Many European countries have such problems.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Oct 17, 2020)

stream said:


> I think a big difference is that there's 8.8% of Muslims in France and only 1.1% in the US. But also, France is especially less welcoming to other cultures; they demand that immigrants assimilate to the French culture (the French are so proud of their culture). There are a few laws that are particularly unfriendly to Muslims, like forbidding hijabs, sorry I mean "ostentatious religious symbols", in schools. But immigrants cannot just become descendants of Voltaire's inheritance in a snap of fingers, and this sometimes backfires. In the US, there is somewhat more acceptance of people keeping their culture of origin, to the farcical point that there are more people in the US identifying themselves as Irish than there are people in Ireland, even though they've been Americans for generations.



Nah not only, they are 3 fundamental differences mainly, the first is the one you mentioned, the other two are a stricter migration policy which means that the Muslims who come to the United States are generally more educated and wealthy than their european counterpart (Atlantic being far more difficult to cross than the Mediterranean sea) as well as the second armament, if Muslims behaved  this way in the United States, their presence % on American soil would no doubt go to negative.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 17, 2020)

stream said:


> I'm not sure how your argument goes. Islam has rules, but these rules are not recognized in Europe, and especially not in France, where religion is explicitly excluded from having any legal influence. It's like you're coming to a tennis match and arguing that your opponent should follow cricket rules. You can ask politely that people follow this or that rule, but you cannot demand.


if you're going to permit the religion there and welcome the people, then the rule exists.
everyone is free to practice their religion, yes? yes.
well then you have to obey some specific edicts of the religion, whether you practice it or not.
it's really that simple.
don't depict the prophet. it can't be that hard a thing not to do.
there's very recent history of this, it is strictly forbidden.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Oct 17, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> don't depict the prophet. it can't be that hard a thing not to do.
> there's very recent history of this, it is strictly forbidden.


Or... we depict whoever the fuck we want ,however the fuck we want cause we're in 2020 in Europe and our ancestors died fighting to have this right.
If radicals want to fight this violently, it's their choice, but don't be surprised if at some point, there are going to be serious consequences.


----------



## Junta1987 (Oct 17, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> i try to stick to the point, that being one shouldn't depict the prophet and not expect islam to take it laying down.
> you guys keep on shifting it to this or that other bullshit.
> should the teacher have shown the pic of muhammad? no he should not.
> it's really that simple.
> ...



if this causes muslims so much butthurt they have no business living in Europe. They can move to one of those 25 muslim coutries. Europeans spend over 2000 years  (from the Acient Greeks to the Age of Enlightment, to present day) with philosophy, logic etc. Freedom of speech should not be negotiable


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 17, 2020)

One thing that could help would be to stop welcoming refugees and asylum seekers from certain regions of the world.
There are many countries that could welcome them.


FTI the murderer first tried to get asylum in Poland and was rejected.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 17, 2020)

TYPE-Rey said:


> Or... we depict whoever the fuck we want ,however the fuck we want cause we're in 2020 in Europe and our ancestors died fighting to have this right.
> If radicals want to fight this violently, it's their choice, but don't be surprised if at some point, there are going to be serious consequences.


then you can deal with whatever follows.
i don't wanna hear complaints about it when it happens.
fair?


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Oct 17, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> then you can deal with whatever follows.
> i don't wanna hear complaints about it when it happens.


Right, i hope you will have the wisdom to heed your own message when the time comes.


----------



## stream (Oct 17, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> if you're going to permit the religion there and welcome the people, then the rule exists. everyone is free to practice their religion, yes? yes.


Everyone _might_ be free to practice their own religion; and it's not quite clear. For instance, wearing a hijab is literally forbidden in French public schools, and the explicit reason is that it is a religious symbol, and that all religious symbols are forbidden in public schools.


aiyanah said:


> well then you have to obey some specific edicts of the religion, whether you practice it or not.


Well, no. That makes no sense. There is absolutely no reason for somebody who is not practicing a religion to have to follow edicts of that religion. Catholics drink alcohol as part of their religion, but nobody would dream of saying that people who are not Catholics also have to drink alcohol. I'm starting to think that you are deliberately trolling, and I'm not quite sure if it's because you like being contrarian, or if you are trying to paint Islam in a bad light.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 17, 2020)

TYPE-Rey said:


> Right, i hope you will have the wisdom to heed your own message when the time comes.


i'm not the one arguing to depict a prophet that a religion has already stated is not permitted.
that's you guys.
when shit hits the fan, i don't wanna hear a peep about it.
nothing at all.
from all the names in this thread. i'ma save a notepad of them.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Oct 17, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> if you're going to permit the religion there and welcome the people, then the rule exists.
> everyone is free to practice their religion, yes? yes.
> well then you have to obey some specific edicts of the religion, whether you practice it or not.
> it's really that simple.
> ...



You first post in second page literally say that Homosexuality should not be encouraged in anyway, you cask for tolerance when you don't ever know this concept.

And no everyone isn't free to pratice religion, countrie are rule that the majority and minorities have to follow, homosexuality, adultery and blasphemous isn't allowed in the shariah country and punish by dealth  penalities in some cases, foreigners that go here, need to follow their rules, West has the right to enforce its rules on its soil.

for fuck sake, In India they already killing people over cow and China create concentration camp with the approval of many muslim country, imagine their minorities acting like that (but we can only IMAGINE cause they would never fucking dare to even think about that).


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Oct 17, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> i'm not the one arguing to depict a prophet that a religion has already stated is not permitted.
> that's you guys.


Not the point i was making and i don't give a shit about what's permitted or not in a religion i literally have nothing to do with. I limit myself to tolerating it and that's about it.


aiyanah said:


> when shit hits the fan, i don't wanna hear a peep about it.
> nothing at all.


Ok, and i'm saying that i am expecting the same of you when shit hits the fan in the other direction.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 17, 2020)

stream said:


> Everyone _might_ be free to practice their own religion; and it's not quite clear. For instance, wearing a hijab is literally forbidden in French public schools, and the explicit reason is that it is a religious symbol, and that all religious symbols are forbidden in public schools.
> 
> Well, no. That makes no sense. There is absolutely no reason for somebody who is not practicing a religion to have to follow edicts of that religion. Catholics drink alcohol as part of their religion, but nobody would dream of saying that people who are not Catholics also have to drink alcohol. I'm starting to think that you are deliberately trolling, and I'm not quite sure if it's because you like being contrarian, or if you are trying to paint Islam in a bad light.


here's the deal with islam.
when islam enters your region it becomes the first law.
it is the word of god after all. no man can pen something that supersede's the word of god.
which is why some very specific edicts need to be followed.
the west no doubt doesn't understand this though.
no problem for me, i'm safe in a country that respects everyone's religions.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 17, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> here's the deal with islam.
> when islam enters your region it becomes the first law.
> it is the word of god after all. no man can pen something that supersede's the word of god.
> which is why some very specific edicts need to be followed.
> ...


Your signature and avatar are haram. Maybe you should do something with the sensitivities of some believers.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 17, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> You first post in second page literally say that Homosexuality should not be encouraged in anyway


it shouldn't be.
you got a problem?
i'm not stopping you from doing it.


----------



## stream (Oct 17, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> here's the deal with islam.
> when islam enters your region it becomes the first law.
> it is the word of god after all. no man can pen something that supersede's the word of god.
> which is why some very specific edicts need to be followed.
> ...


Thank you for confirming you're trolling 
You got us good though. You had 3-4 people taking you seriously for a few pages.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 17, 2020)

stream said:


> Thank you for confirming you're trolling
> You got us good though. You had 3-4 people taking you seriously for a few pages.


not even trolling, but let's see how this unfolds.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Oct 17, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> it shouldn't be.
> you got a problem?
> i'm not stopping you from doing it.



Asking Tolerance when being Intolerant, what a nice paradox but i am more and more convicted that you trolling here for deviate the initial conversation about the killing of this teacher.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 17, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> Asking Tolerance when being Intolerant, what a nice paradox but i am more and more convicted that you trolling here *for deviate the initial conversation about the killing of this teacher.*


Notice that this is not the first attempt in this thread. That’s say a lot about the persons in question....


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Oct 17, 2020)

Just saw what was reported in my country about this and apparently the teacher got threats several days before this attack.

If this is true , what the fuck were the police doing ?


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 17, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> Asking Tolerance when being Intolerant, what a nice paradox but i am more and more convicted that you trolling here for deviate the initial conversation about the killing of this teacher.


i don't have to agree with you doing something to let you do it.
that's the difference between me and you.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 17, 2020)

TYPE-Rey said:


> Just saw what was reported in my country about this and apparently the teacher got threats several days before this attack.
> 
> If this is true , what the fuck were the police doing ?


I heard about complaint by parents and religious associations that wanted to raise the issue with the school director. It went too far when the outrage went online and some people shared his personal information and address.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Oct 17, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> i don't have to agree with you doing something to let you do it.
> that's the difference between me and you.



They are many more difference between you and me on concept like tolerance, respect and freedom but no need to explain you this because i done with your trolling, on ignore you belong and on ignore you will go.


----------



## Junta1987 (Oct 17, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> then you can deal with whatever follows.
> i don't wanna hear complaints about it when it happens.
> fair?



how about people will your mindset move to muslim ccountries? nobody forces you to life in Western Europe


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 17, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> They are many more difference between you and me on concept like tolerance, respect and freedom but no need to explain you this because i done with your trolling, on ignore you belong and on ignore you will go.


you want what? for me to say everyone should be gay or something? why?
mah nikka please, step to the left.
you wanna be gay, be gay, i don't have to agree with it to let you do it.
that's called tolerance.
you can even look that shit up. mirriam webster that shit.
you having an issue with me having an opinion of my own? that's called intolerance.
"oh my god i can't believe that person thinks we shouldn't be encouraging people to be gay"
mah nyigga please, i got so many other things i'm doing right now, you way down the depth chart


----------



## Eros (Oct 17, 2020)

Le Male Absolu said:


> I heard about complaint by parents and religious associations that wanted to raise the issue with the school director. It went too far when the outrage went online and some people shared his personal information and address.


That's why doxxing is quite dangerous.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 17, 2020)

Junta1987 said:


> how about people will your mindset move to muslim ccountries? nobody forces you to life in Western Europe


you welcomed them.
what did you think it was gonna be? sunshine and rainbows? i mean it was sunshine and rainbows till the teacher goofed and showed a depiction of muhammad innit.
as a teacher, they should have known better. i had teachers teach me that you don't show a depiction of muhammad and guess what, they didn't have to pull out a depiction of him to make the point.
how did they manage that? must be dark magic.


----------



## Junta1987 (Oct 17, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> you welcomed them.
> what did you think it was gonna be? sunshine and rainbows? i mean it was sunshine and rainbows till the teacher goofed and showed a depiction of muhammad innit.
> as a teacher, they should have known better. i had teachers teach me that you don't show a depiction of muhammad and guess what, they didn't have to pull out a depiction of him to make the point.
> how did they manage that? must be dark magic.



If we did not have masses of muslims, showing muhammad cartoons would have not been a problem. I so fucking sick of muslims whining about "islamophobia". You treat non-muslims like shit in your own countries and you try to dictat how you want us to live in our own countries. Fuck that



EDIT: Great video by Sam harris why islam causes so many problems


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 17, 2020)

The work of manipulation to switch the blame on the victims.
The people who do that are accomplices and should be exposed.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 17, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> If Islam is so important for some then they have the whole sahara and beyond to enjoy freedom there.


We’ll have to help them take the good decision for them. We all know why they stay and some keep coming in France despite the “secular nightmare” that is France and it’s not for it culture, it lifestyle or it “freedom” but rather for the social benefits took from the french taxpayer pockets.

Make these social benefits accessible for the citizens only (like a normal country) and you’ll see an exodus. Ban dual citizenship and force those with these dual citizenship to apply again for the french nationality if they really want to be French. This one is radical and will impact many people that have nothing to do with that but cannot afford to have dual citizenship with the current situation. 
Those who really love France will take the nationality and those who don’t will become foreigner residents with the risks of being kicked out if they break the law.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 17, 2020)

Just a reminder. This murder happens 3 weeks after a Pakistani tried to kill Charlie Hebdo again in their former office.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 17, 2020)

It seems like everyone, including macron, is reacting the right way.


----------



## Eros (Oct 17, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> you welcomed them.
> what did you think it was gonna be? sunshine and rainbows? i mean it was sunshine and rainbows till the teacher goofed and showed a depiction of muhammad innit.
> as a teacher, they should have known better. i had teachers teach me that you don't show a depiction of muhammad and guess what, they didn't have to pull out a depiction of him to make the point.
> how did they manage that? must be dark magic.


I actually happen to agree. Show depictions of the prophet at your own peril. We have seen time and time again that it's a bad idea. That does not mean that what happened in France is at all justified. However, it could have been avoided. When the cartoon was originally released, there was outrage. When that episode of South Park aired, there was outrage also. They really can't stand it at all.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 17, 2020)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> I actually happen to agree. Show depictions of the prophet at your own peril. We have seen time and time again that it's a bad idea. That does not mean that what happened in France is at all justified. However, it could have been avoided. When the cartoon was originally released, there was outrage. When that episode of South Park aired, there was outrage also. They really can't stand it at all.


Rapes can also be prevented if women dress modestly.....
The problem in both situations are women and cartoonists and not the rapists and the murderers.


----------



## Xebec (Oct 17, 2020)

religion of peace


----------



## Eros (Oct 17, 2020)

Le Male Absolu said:


> Rapes can also be prevented if women dress modestly.....
> The problem in both situations are women and cartoonists and not the rapists and the murderers.


That's a false equivalence, and you know it. Men possess self-control. There are provocative ways for men to dress as well, but you don't often here about women and LGBT men raping them just because they wear tight jeans or short shorts and muscle shirts.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 18, 2020)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> That's a false equivalence, and you know it. Men possess self-control. There are provocative ways for men to dress as well, but you don't often here about women and LGBT men raping them just because they wear tight jeans or short shorts and muscle shirts.


No, that’s a very good one. In both case the blame is on the person rather than on the criminals. You said yourself that men possess self control, well it should be the same for Muslim believers.

It’s just show your submission to tyranny from the Islamists in exchange of peace and if the same Islamists decide that women are not safe from rape if they don’t dress the way they want, you’ll submit again for peace.


----------



## stream (Oct 18, 2020)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> That's a false equivalence, and you know it. Men possess self-control. There are provocative ways for men to dress as well, but you don't often hear about women and LGBT men raping them just because they wear tight jeans or short shorts and muscle shirts.


I'm not sure where you're going here. You state that men possess self-control. Then you demonstrate that they don't really compared to women, since men rape women but women don't rape men. And in the first place I don't see how it is a false equivalence; if men have self-control, that should apply to Islamists not killing everybody who makes a cartoon of Muhammad just as it applies to men not raping women who are dressed in miniskirts.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 18, 2020)

Some people/political party try to wash their image when everyone know they are the indirect accomplice of this situation.


----------



## Sequester (Oct 18, 2020)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> That's a false equivalence, and you know it. Men possess self-control.


....and you're saying that the murderer in this situation can't be expected to have self-control?


----------



## WT (Oct 18, 2020)

The perp was a terrorist, followed a very dangerous form of Islam and clearly got what he derserved.

Vigilantism is forbidden in Islam and people cant take the law into their own hands. French law must be obeyed in France.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 18, 2020)

Like I said, it’s too late for the Muslim now. There are a significant part of the Muslim population in France  that more or less believe the teacher went too far and that he should be punished.


----------



## stream (Oct 18, 2020)

The teacher obviously didn't deserve to be decapitated; but I could accept the idea that he went too far. Even in the free-speech-loving United States and their first amendment, just saying the dreaded "N-Word" can be enough to lose your job, at many companies and in some public positions. I recall there was once a teacher who got fired just because she wrote "fuck" on the blackboard.

Obviously, it is not up to random individuals to take action. And I can't even imagine what goes in the head of the guy who tweeted that message. It's not only stupid at a personal level; it's also extremely bad for all Muslims in France.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 18, 2020)

stream said:


> The teacher obviously didn't deserve to be decapitated; but I could accept the idea that he went too far. Even in the free-speech-loving United States and their first amendment, just saying the dreaded "N-Word" can be enough to lose your job, at many companies and in some public positions. I recall there was once a teacher who got fired just because she wrote "fuck" on the blackboard.
> 
> Obviously, it is not up to random individuals to take action. And I can't even imagine what goes in the head of the guy who tweeted that message. It's not only stupid at a personal level; it's also extremely bad for all Muslims in France.


Something you guys might not known. The teacher ask the students that might be offended to temporarily leave the classroom during the time  he show the cartoons in order to preserve themselves.


----------



## Justiciar (Oct 18, 2020)

Didn't most French people vote for this? The opinions were either Le Pen (less immigration) or Macron (right-wing + more immigration).


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 18, 2020)

Justiciar said:


> Didn't most French people vote for this? The opinions were either Le Pen (less immigration) or Macron (right-wing + more immigration).


So we call for it ? We could argue about the french elections and how it’s driven to end up with the candidate chosen in advance but it’s an other debate


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Oct 18, 2020)

The idea of showing a drawing, regardless of the implications , is going too far is preposterous especially when you look at what's considered ok to think and say and depict about other religions.
The very notion should be outright rejected by a healthy and truly progressive society , progressive in the true semantic sense of the word, not the intangible and incomprehensible ideologic   concept that is used today.


----------



## stream (Oct 18, 2020)

^ you could say the same about the N-word, "especially when you look at what's considered ok to think and say and depict about other races". You could say that "it's just a word", etc. But in today's society, it is not considered acceptable.


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Oct 18, 2020)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> That's a false equivalence, and you know it. Men possess self-control. There are provocative ways for men to dress as well, but you don't often here about women and LGBT men raping them just because they wear tight jeans or short shorts and muscle shirts.


----------



## Junta1987 (Oct 18, 2020)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> I actually happen to agree. Show depictions of the prophet at your own peril. We have seen time and time again that it's a bad idea. That does not mean that what happened in France is at all justified. However, it could have been avoided. When the cartoon was originally released, there was outrage. When that episode of South Park aired, there was outrage also. They really can't stand it at all.



We only have this problem because we allowed mass migration of muslims and now they use violence to compromise our most important value: freedom of speech* (which includes criticizing/ridiculing religions!)*


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 18, 2020)

231 radicalised foreigners will be expelled from the country.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (Oct 18, 2020)

Junta1987 said:


> We only have this problem because we allowed mass migration of muslims and now they use violence to compromise our most important value: freedom of speech* (which includes criticizing/ridiculing religions!)*


I love freedom of speech too. I use it to criticize religion all the time. However, I understand the right to protest exists too, which can often be a backlash. If I say something that an entire group of people finds offensive, I must be ready for the consequences of my actions. Murder, of course, is not an acceptable consequence. Protesting is. Muslims tend to protest images of Muhammed. They will continue to do so to protect their freedom of religion. Actions have consequences. Do I agree with it? Obviously not. I'm an agnostic atheist. It's all insanity to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Oct 18, 2020)

stream said:


> you could say the same about the N-word, "especially when you look at what's considered ok to think and say and depict about other races". You could say that "it's just a word", etc. But in today's society, it is not considered acceptable.



I mean, i could start a pedantic process where i could make the case that it's not really the same thing but then again, i guess what i said could apply to that can of worms as well.

Yeah,those are some of the problems that are holding us back and as seen in today's environment , even regress us in some cases but i am cautiously hopeful that the turning point is in sight. We might have to go through some more unsavory events as this, but i think we'll get there.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 18, 2020)

Justiciar said:


> Didn't most French people vote for this? The opinions were either Le Pen (less immigration) or Macron (right-wing + more immigration).



Not really no.


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Oct 18, 2020)

Le Male Absolu said:


> 231 radicalised foreigners will be expelled from the country.


Where are they going?


----------



## Junta1987 (Oct 18, 2020)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> I love freedom of speech too. I use it to criticize religion all the time. However, I understand the right to protest exists too, which can often be a backlash. If I say something that an entire group of people finds offensive, I must be ready for the consequences of my actions. Murder, of course, is not an acceptable consequence. Protesting is. Muslims tend to protest images of Muhammed. They will continue to do so to protect their freedom of religion. Actions have consequences. Do I agree with it? Obviously not. I'm an agnostic atheist. It's all insanity to me.



Why should we give a damn? Our country, our rules. If Europeans move to islamic countries they have to accept islamic culture (it is not allowed to criticize Mohammad)



creyzi4zb12 said:


> Where are they going?



to the countries that are listed on their passes, i guess.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 18, 2020)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Where are they going?


Back to their country.


----------



## Eros (Oct 18, 2020)

Sequester said:


> ....and you're saying that the murderer in this situation can't be expected to have self-control?


Clearly this individual had very little self-control. Murderers and rapists obviously don't have any, and they tend to also have a lack of empathy and/or they tend to have a lot of rage. This cannot be said of all men. Also, there was someone who was mentioning that I was suggesting that there are no female rapists. I was not suggesting that either. While rare, there are women who rape children, and there are even women who rape other women and women who rape men. I even saw a video of a woman trying to rape a man in Jamaica, Haiti, or Dominican Republic if I remember correctly. It does happen. 



Junta1987 said:


> Why should we give a damn? Our country, our rules. If Europeans move to islamic countries they have to accept islamic culture (it is not allowed to criticize Mohammad)



No one said you're not allowed to criticize them. Do as you please. But tell me this. Would Christians not protest if say, someone created an image of Jesus sucking cock or getting butt fucked? This is how offensive images of Mohammad are to Muslims.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 18, 2020)

A Tunisian citizen was arrested in front of the restaurant “Le petit Cambodge” (restaurant victim of the 2016 terrorist attack with the Bataclan). He shouted “Allah Akbar” and simulated Kalashnikov shots.


Wait for a source confirmation....


----------



## Justiciar (Oct 18, 2020)

Le Male Absolu said:


> So we call for it ?


It's more of a case of "you made your bed now you'll have to sleep in it," and I'm not attacking you particularly (because I don't know how you voted) and in Sweden we have the same issues so who am I to talk?

But if the majority of the country voted for bad leadership then the majority of the country deserve to b subjected to the consequences of that leadership. It's a bit like the Florida Man who decided to wrestle an alligator, no one is going to feel sorry for him (even though he might technically have needed psychiatric help).


----------



## Junta1987 (Oct 18, 2020)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> No one said you're not allowed to criticize them. Do as you please. But tell me this. Would Christians not protest if say, someone created an image of Jesus sucking cock or getting butt fucked? This is how offensive images of Mohammad are to Muslims.



And? Do you really think charlie hebdo never did parodies of Christianity?


----------



## stream (Oct 18, 2020)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> No one said you're not allowed to criticize them. Do as you please. But tell me this. Would Christians not protest if say, someone created an image of Jesus sucking cock or getting butt fucked? This is how offensive images of Mohammad are to Muslims.



Some Christians might protest this kind of things, but I can't recall any time this was considered ground for deadly violence in the past 200 years.


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Oct 18, 2020)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> Clearly this individual had very little self-control. Murderers and rapists obviously don't have any, and they tend to also have a lack of empathy and/or they tend to have a lot of rage. This cannot be said of all men. Also, there was someone who was mentioning that I was suggesting that there are no female rapists. I was not suggesting that either. While rare, there are women who rape children, and there are even women who rape other women and women who rape men. I even saw a video of a woman trying to rape a man in Jamaica, Haiti, or Dominican Republic if I remember correctly. It does happen.
> 
> 
> No one said you're not allowed to criticize them. Do as you please. But tell me this. Would Christians not protest if say, someone created an image of Jesus sucking cock or getting butt fucked? This is how offensive images of Mohammad are to Muslims.


This is not an isolated incident. It’s been going on a lot of times already. Only a few get big media coverage like the assault on Hebdo comics.

Meanwhile, we have tv shows making fun of Jesus, and hebdo does parodies of Him too. They don’t get murdered for it.


----------



## Eros (Oct 18, 2020)

stream said:


> Some Christians might protest this kind of things, but I can't recall any time this was considered ground for deadly violence in the past 200 years.


I see it and want to laugh. 


Junta1987 said:


> And? Do you really think charlie hebdo never did parodies of Christianity?


I suppose he probably did. The threshold for offensiveness must be higher than I thought, although if this were 1600, that would not be so. Think of it that way. Then again, we see with celebs like Hasan Minhaj that not all Muslims think that way either. Within all religions, there are radicals and there are moderates and even liberals. There are even Muslims within countries like Iran, Saudi Arabia, Turkey, United Arab Emirates, Syria, Pakistan, and others with the courage to fight against barbaric practices. We should be mindful of this. Change does not happen overnight. The barbaric practices that had swept through Medieval Europe and even the Massachusetts Bay Colony were horrendous by today's standards. Go back further to the Code of Hammurabi or practices like death by 1,000 cuts, crucifixion, punishment of the sack, the boats, or flaying. We cannot expect all immigrants to fully understand our ways anymore than we fully understand theirs. Some things simply take time. We've tried seeds of actual revolution in that part of the world, which has not been successful. Patience really is a virtue, and ultimately, the best way to learn it is through personal struggle. This planet is still turning, and there will come a day in which the radical ideologies are completely rejected.


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Oct 18, 2020)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> I see it and want to laugh.
> 
> I suppose he probably did. The threshold for offensiveness must be higher than I thought, although if this were 1600, that would not be so. Think of it that way. Then again, we see with celebs like Hasan Minhaj that not all Muslims think that way either. Within all religions, there are radicals and there are moderates and even liberals. There are even Muslims within countries like Iran, Saudi Arabia, Turkey, United Arab Emirates, Syria, Pakistan, and others with the courage to fight against barbaric practices. We should be mindful of this. Change does not happen overnight. The barbaric practices that had swept through Medieval Europe and even the Massachusetts Bay Colony were horrendous by today's standards. Go back further to the Code of Hammurabi or practices like death by 1,000 cuts, crucifixion, punishment of the sack, the boats, or flaying. We cannot expect all immigrants to fully understand our ways anymore than we fully understand theirs. Some things simply take time. We've tried seeds of actual revolution in that part of the world, which has not been successful. Patience really is a virtue, and ultimately, the best way to learn it is through personal struggle. This planet is still turning, and there will come a day in which the radical ideologies are completely rejected.


The hard part on this is that this was expected to happen.
Somewhere in our minds we knew something like this would eventually occur as a consequence.
Like that mass sexual assault on cologne.
So, is this the price that we should pay to help these guys?


----------



## WT (Oct 18, 2020)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> This planet is still turning, and there will come a day in which the radical ideologies are completely rejected.



And everyone will live happily ever after.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Justiciar (Oct 18, 2020)

*“I may not agree with what you say, but to the death I will defend your right to say it.” - France c.a. 1720

“I will behead you, and present your decapitated head to the public so that they may know not to speak out of line.” - France 2020*


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 18, 2020)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> No one said you're not allowed to criticize them. Do as you please. But tell me this. Would Christians not protest if say, someone created an image of Jesus sucking cock or getting butt fucked? This is how offensive images of Mohammad are to Muslims.


Christianity is more than often mocked or attacked in France. We know most of time these humorists attack Christianity because they know it’s safer....
The biggest reaction from Christian people would be a call of boycott on Twitter. That’s all. You physical integrity is not threaten. You don’t risk to be beheaded whatever you say or draw on Christianity.


----------



## Eros (Oct 18, 2020)

Le Male Absolu said:


> Christianity is more than often mocked or attacked in France. We know most of time these humorists attack Christianity because they know it’s safer....
> The biggest reaction from Christian people would be a call of boycott on Twitter. That’s all. You physical integrity is not threaten. You don’t risk to be beheaded whatever you say or draw on Christianity.


That's quite true. And yet, there are some Christian radicals who would love to be able to punish those who would speak out in such a way against their Lord and Savior, Jesus Christ. They may be few, but they do exist.


----------



## Justiciar (Oct 18, 2020)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> That's quite true. And yet, there are some Christian radicals who would love to be able to punish those who would speak out in such a way against their Lord and Savior, Jesus Christ. They may be few, but they do exist.


Christianity's central doctrine is forgiveness. So it's difficult to find support for Radical Christianity in the Bible. Only in the Book of Paul will you find support for any violence (put homosexuals to death, etc.) and the funny thing is that Paul killed a ton of Christians before converting.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 18, 2020)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> That's quite true. And yet, there are some Christian radicals who would love to be able to punish those who would speak out in such a way against their Lord and Savior, Jesus Christ. They may be few, but they do exist.


You try to relativize what happened, the beheading of a teacher by an Islamist, the murder attempt by a Pakistani asylum seeker 3 weeks ago at the former Charlie Hebdo office by bringing in the discussion Christian “radicals” with their supposed desire to punish those who speak again the Lord. What you starting is based on nothing with only the purpose to put everything on the same level.

I don’t even know if during my entire life, a Christian radical killed someone in France in the name of God however, in less than one month I can mention two terrorist attack in the name of Allah in France.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 18, 2020)

It’s incredible how many people in this thread try different diversions in order to reduce the serious impact of these attacks and almost make it tolerable...


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Oct 18, 2020)

It's not incredible at all. The West has been absolutely bombarded with this kind of narrative for years and it has worked because a lot of us have this guilt about whatever the fuck  and we will continue to be brow beat into submission until we do something about it. It's that simple.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 18, 2020)

TYPE-Rey said:


> It's not incredible at all. The West has been absolutely bombarded with this kind of narrative for years and it has worked because a lot of us have this guilt about whatever the fuck  and we will continue to be brow beat into submission until we do something about it. It's that simple.


The people who speak like that are indirect accomplices and should be shamed for that. 
They should stay quiet because these people have an indirect responsibility with their apologist narrative.


----------



## dr_shadow (Oct 18, 2020)

This is horrible. RIP to my teacher colleague, and hope France gets its Islamism problem under control.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Oct 18, 2020)

stream said:


> The teacher obviously didn't deserve to be decapitated; but I could accept the idea that he went too far. Even in the free-speech-loving United States and their first amendment, just saying the dreaded "N-Word" can be enough to lose your job, at many companies and in some public positions. I recall there was once a teacher who got fired just because she wrote "fuck" on the blackboard.
> 
> Obviously, it is not up to random individuals to take action. And I can't even imagine what goes in the head of the guy who tweeted that message. It's not only stupid at a personal level; it's also extremely bad for all Muslims in France.



This isn't even close to be a comparison, N word is a slur toward Black people who are individuals, Cartoon of Muhammad is a offense toward Islam (an religious ideoloy), finally companies are private entities,they do not represent the state or justice.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 18, 2020)

stream said:


> The teacher obviously didn't deserve to be decapitated; but I could accept the idea that he went too far. Even in the free-speech-loving United States and their first amendment, just saying the dreaded "N-Word" can be enough to lose your job, at many companies and in some public positions. I recall there was once a teacher who got fired just because she wrote "fuck" on the blackboard.
> 
> Obviously, it is not up to random individuals to take action. And I can't even imagine what goes in the head of the guy who tweeted that message. It's not only stupid at a personal level; it's also extremely bad for all Muslims in France.


I really think that one of the things people here tend to overlook is that this is the extreme. There's other Muslims who will protest this in nonviolent ways or complain about it. And like I said earlier, France has created a kind of quagmire for itself: they've ostracized people who weren't born in Europe until they feel that they aren't part of the culture, but still allowed them to live there and don't have a good way for tracking the more radical ones. If you're a Muslim leader you can either teach tolerance or you can go after that excitement and passion in those people that are looking to "do something about what they see as problems". 

It doesn't matter that saying the n-word is different than showing a picture of Mohammad, because to the people who this offends they are surrounded on all sides by people who mock their way of life and they are outnumbered and made fun of for getting mad about these things. Sure murder isn't the answer and no one here is arguing that it is, but it seems really odd to me how obsessed with this idea France is. Like at this point anyone showing these drawings is doing so to stir up a problem and get a reaction out of people. And it's not the same thing as black people posting with natural hair or women posting with body hair or something, because those are things centered around personal freedom of ones own body and beliefs. 

This seems to be centered around punching down at Muslims. When they lash out and react like this we all gasp and start tutting, but can we at least acknowledge the irresponsible speech going on? Everyone online loves to talk about Freedom of Speech like it's freedom from consequences or responsibility. And yeah being killed isn't an expected consequence, but why is this so important to France? Why is this one aspect of Muslim belief so concerning to them? 

It seems pretty fucking stupid that this has been a focus for YEARS at this point.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 18, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I have heard that the issue in Europe with their Muslims and Africans versus the issue in the US and to some degree Canada has to do with assimilation.


Yes. The difference is drastic.  

Muslims (particularly first generation) in Europe are much less assimilated than in the United States.  There are numerous reasons for this, but it's not some sort of inescapable original sin white nationalists try to dogwhistle people into believing. 

For instance, American Muslims are more tolerant of homosexuals than Evangelical Christians. 



How is this even possible?  Isn't Islam homophobic?  Aren't you destined to behead unbelievers if you're a Muslim? Does not compute. 

Actually, it does compute.  Just like despite the Bible being uber homophobic, sexist and backward, Christians can still be moderate or liberal all the same, the same is true for Muslims.  How radical and fundamentalist they are relies on their sociopolitical context more than scripture.  Sure, scripture can and does influence bad behavior. Just take American Evangelicals for instance, having a multi generational headstart in social progressivism in the United States and still giving gays a hard time.  That doesn't mean you treat an entire class of people as uncivilized barbarians that can never co exist with your enlightened western society.


----------



## Eros (Oct 18, 2020)

Le Male Absolu said:


> You try to relativize what happened, the beheading of a teacher by an Islamist, the murder attempt by a Pakistani asylum seeker 3 weeks ago at the former Charlie Hebdo office by bringing in the discussion Christian “radicals” with their supposed desire to punish those who speak again the Lord. What you starting is based on nothing with only the purpose to put everything on the same level.
> 
> I don’t even know if during my entire life, a Christian radical killed someone in France in the name of God however, in less than one month I can mention two terrorist attack in the name of Allah in France.


I know all too well what they are capable of doing when they are pissed off. Unlike most here, I was already an adult living in the United States on September, 11, 2001. Imagine my horror at 18 years old seeing those buildings in my country falling to the ground over and over again. I was not an elementary school student or a baby, so I remember it as if it were yesterday. Over 3,000 US citizens lost their lives that day. Rage and sadness doesn't even begin to cover how I felt. And yet, people still think pissing them off is some kind of game knowing what happened in New York City and Washington DC. This is not a game.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 18, 2020)

afgpride said:


> Yes. The difference is drastic.
> 
> Muslims (particularly first generation) in Europe are much less assimilated than in the United States.  There are numerous reasons for this, but it's not some sort of inescapable original sin white nationalists try to dogwhistle people into believing.
> 
> ...


I think the reason might be simple, immigration to the US was much more difficult due to distance, money, and restriction. So the people who made it through had connections, they had education and they had money. 

Those things right there will help you assimilate better. They also didn't have areas of town to move to at first that were exclusively for them. They lived among Jews, or Blacks, or Hispanics and they had to practice their own culture while mixing in with another.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Oct 18, 2020)

afgpride said:


> Yes. The difference is drastic.
> 
> Muslims (particularly first generation) in Europe are much less assimilated than in the United States.  There are numerous reasons for this, but it's not some sort of inescapable original sin white nationalists try to dogwhistle people into believing.
> 
> ...



Jewish law () is also remarkably similar to Sharia, but modern rabbis have generally devised creative solutions to make "kill the heathens" mean "kiss the heathens".


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 18, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I really think that one of the things people here tend to overlook is that this is the extreme. There's other Muslims who will protest this in nonviolent ways or complain about it. And like I said earlier, France has created a kind of quagmire for itself: they've ostracized people who weren't born in Europe until they feel that they aren't part of the culture, but still allowed them to live there and don't have a good way for tracking the more radical ones. If you're a Muslim leader you can either teach tolerance or you can go after that excitement and passion in those people that are looking to "do something about what they see as problems".


 You too try a diversion by talking about your stereotyped view of France. An asylum seeker behead a teacher because he show a cartoon and you try to dilute that in a accusation against France for supposedly ostracised people born outside Europe. I’m sick of these shameful narrative. You have no idea what is a country that ostracise foreigners. You just go anywhere outside the west to have an idea how it is.




> It doesn't matter that saying the n-word is different than showing a picture of Mohammad, because to the people who this offends they are surrounded on all sides by people who mock their way of life and they are outnumbered and made fun of for getting mad about these things. Sure murder isn't the answer and no one here is arguing that it is, but it seems really odd to me how obsessed with this idea France is. Like at this point anyone showing these drawings is doing so to stir up a problem and get a reaction out of people. And it's not the same thing as black people posting with natural hair or women posting with body hair or something, because those are things centered around personal freedom of ones own body and beliefs.
> 
> This seems to be centered around punching down at Muslims. When they lash out and react like this we all gasp and start tutting, but can we at least acknowledge the irresponsible speech going on? Everyone online loves to talk about Freedom of Speech like it's freedom from consequences or responsibility. And yeah being killed isn't an expected consequence, but why is this so important to France? Why is this one aspect of Muslim belief so concerning to them?
> 
> It seems pretty fucking stupid that this has been a focus for YEARS at this point.


All your opinion is based on your ignorance about how religions with a “s” are treated in France. You pretend that there is an obsession for offending the Muslim but it’s not true. Anyone who know France know that the mockery on Christianity is much more mainstream. On TV, radio, social media....everywhere, all the time. It’s just that you heard about the offense on Muslim in France because they react with a terrorist attack.


----------



## Junta1987 (Oct 18, 2020)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> I see it and want to laugh.
> 
> I suppose he probably did. The threshold for offensiveness must be higher than I thought, although if this were 1600, that would not be so. Think of it that way. Then again, we see with celebs like Hasan Minhaj that not all Muslims think that way either. Within all religions, there are radicals and there are moderates and even liberals. There are even Muslims within countries like Iran, Saudi Arabia, Turkey, United Arab Emirates, Syria, Pakistan, and others with the courage to fight against barbaric practices. We should be mindful of this. Change does not happen overnight. The barbaric practices that had swept through Medieval Europe and even the Massachusetts Bay Colony were horrendous by today's standards. Go back further to the Code of Hammurabi or practices like death by 1,000 cuts, crucifixion, punishment of the sack, the boats, or flaying. We cannot expect all immigrants to fully understand our ways anymore than we fully understand theirs. Some things simply take time. We've tried seeds of actual revolution in that part of the world, which has not been successful. Patience really is a virtue, and ultimately, the best way to learn it is through personal struggle. This planet is still turning, and there will come a day in which the radical ideologies are completely rejected.



Yes we spend 2000 years of developing and fighting for secular values like freedom of speech and not the government allowed migrantes who don't respect our values at all


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 18, 2020)

Le Male Absolu said:


> A Tunisian citizen was arrested in front of the restaurant “Le petit Cambodge” (restaurant victim of the 2016 terrorist attack with the Bataclan). He shouted “Allah Akbar” and simulated Kalashnikov shots.
> 
> 
> Wait for a source confirmation....


Confirmed...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 18, 2020)

Le Male Absolu said:


> You too try a diversion by talking about your stereotyped view of France. An asylum seeker behead a teacher because he show a cartoon and you try to dilute that in a accusation against France for supposedly ostracised people born outside Europe. I’m sick of these shameful narrative. You have no idea what is a country that ostracise foreigners. You just go anywhere outside the west to have an idea how it is.


Sure there are countries that are very mean to outsiders (ahem, the current US), but the point I am making is that this difficult situation is unique to places that are in France's situation. This isn't me making an accusation against France, it's me pointing out what caused the problem. It's not like the French government set out to make the radicalization of Muslims easier.



Le Male Absolu said:


> All your opinion is based on your ignorance about how religions with a “s” are treated in France. You pretend that there is an obsession for offending the Muslim but it’s not true. Anyone who know France know that the mockery on Christianity is much more mainstream. On TV, radio, social media....everywhere, all the time. It’s just that you heard about the offense on Muslim in France because they react with a terrorist attack.


But the mockery of Christianity is going to fall on a different kind of person than it would with Muslims. Most of these Christians grew up in a place that still largely holds the same values that they hold, they look around and everyone looks like them, talks like them, and has the same culture. They are assimilated to the society there and not shut off from it. I mean someone just posted a chart talking about the differences between the Muslims there vs here. 

You can't expect people running from war and persecution to react the same as people who have grown up in a largely peaceful France where no matter how mocking the criticism of Christianity gets they aren't going to end up murdered by a large faction of people who think everyone else isn't protestant enough.


----------



## Eros (Oct 18, 2020)

Junta1987 said:


> Yes we spend 2000 years of developing and fighting for secular values like freedom of speech and not the government allowed migrantes who don't respect our values at all


What is 2,000 years on a planet that has existed for 3.5 billion years for a species that has existed at least 200,000 years and whose genus can be traced back some 2 million years?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 18, 2020)

Junta1987 said:


> Yes we spend 2000 years of developing and fighting for secular values like freedom of speech and not the government allowed migrantes who don't respect our values at all


"We hunted the mammoth!" 

Stop being so goddamn dramatic.


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 18, 2020)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> Show depictions of the prophet at your own peril.


No, fuck them if they cant handle getting their religion mocked or criticized.

We should get to a point where stuff like this is normalized, not where stuff like this gets you killed by nutjobs. (at least in the west. . . )


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 18, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Sure there are countries that are very mean to outsiders (ahem, the current US), but the point I am making is that this difficult situation is unique to places that are in France's situation. This isn't me making an accusation against France, it's me pointing out what caused the problem. It's not like the French government set out to make the radicalization of Muslims easier.


Even the US despite Trump, remain a much more better welcoming country compared many many many countries around the world. The westerners are the most open societies to foreigners. The diversity of our population is the best prove. If we were a country that ostracise foreigners from non Europeans countries, we won’t have wave of immigration for decades. We won’t see refugees trying to come in our country. Our country is rather very generous with the news comers, even those who come illegally and some of them are so grateful that they try to kill us. Once again in less than one month, two asylum seekers were involved in a terrorist attack against the population that welcomed them.



> You can't expect people running from war and persecution to react the same as people who have grown up in a largely peaceful France where no matter how mocking the criticism of Christianity gets they aren't going to end up murdered by a large faction of people who think everyone else isn't protestant enough.


I have all the right as a citizen of France to demand the new comers to not harm our kill anyone and respect our laws. Coming from a war zone is not an excuse....(most of them don’t even come from a war zone like this Pakistani 3 weeks ago at Charlie Hebdo former office).
It’s not us who have to change but if we cannot expect them to adapt, if we cannot expect them to not kill someone over a draw, we shouldn’t welcome them and let other countries more adapted to their customs do it.


----------



## dr_shadow (Oct 18, 2020)

Junta1987 said:


> Yes we spend 2000 years of developing and fighting for secular values like freedom of speech and not the government allowed migrantes who don't respect our values at all



Um, 2000 years ago was 20 AD, when Jesus was still alive and the Roman Empire dominated most of Europe. There wasn't much in the way of freedom of speech or secular values then - notice how the aforementioned Jesus was *crucified* for blaspheming against the orthodox interpretation of Judaism.

Lop off a zero and say "200 years" (1820-) and you're closer to the truth.


----------



## Eros (Oct 18, 2020)

Asaya7 said:


> No, fuck them if they cant handle getting their religion mocked or criticized.
> 
> We should get to a point where stuff like this is normalized, not where stuff like this gets you killed by nutjobs. (at least in the west. . . )


There are plenty of things to criticize, like the root of the barbarism. People literally get stoned to death and executed by Muslim governments, and yet we wonder why this happens. Lift up those moderate Muslims who are fighting against this instead of assuming they are going to get a laugh out of images of Muhammad. How difficult it is to speak out against the House of Saud that literally dismembered a journalist and gave this asshole an awful example of how to act in a modern world?


----------



## Junta1987 (Oct 18, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> Um, 2000 years ago was 20 AD, when Jesus was still alive and the Roman Empire dominated most of Europe. There wasn't much in the way of freedom of speech or secular values then - notice how the aforementioned Jesus was *crucified* for blaspheming against the orthodox interpretation of Judaism.
> 
> Lop off a zero and say "200 years" (1820-) and you're closer to the truth.





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "We hunted the mammoth!"
> 
> Stop being so goddamn dramatic.





Shinra Kusakabe said:


> What is 2,000 years on a planet that has existed for 3.5 billion years for a species that has existed at least 200,000 years and whose genus can be traced back some 2 million years?


----------



## WT (Oct 18, 2020)

Le Male Absolu said:


> It’s incredible how many people in this thread try different diversions in order to reduce the serious impact of these attacks and almost make it tolerable...



There is no justification for this attack. Mr Samuel was an innocent man and the only thing he deserved was to be ignored. An unfortunate victim indeed.

I personally feel that whilst Islamic doctrine and a radical interpretation of it has a part, there are other sinister things at play, which have festered over decades that have now come together and culminated into this sensless act


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 18, 2020)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> There are plenty of things to criticize, like the root of the barbarism. People literally get stoned to death and executed by Muslim governments, and yet we wonder why this happens. *Lift up those moderate Muslims who are fighting against this* instead of assuming they are going to get a laugh out of images of Muhammad. How difficult it is to speak out against the House of Saud that literally dismembered a journalist and gave this asshole an awful example of how to act in a modern world?


Usually the moderate Muslim doesn’t fight this kind of things, even if they are against it (probably because they fear to be seen as a bad Muslim within their own religions community). 
It’s the apostates of Islam that are the most vocals. Zineb El Rhazoui is probably the most vocal in France and guess what. She faces death threats, especially after terrorist attacks. I saw a tweet of someone hoping that after the teacher, she’ll be the next one be beheaded.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Oct 18, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I really think that one of the things people here tend to overlook is that this is the extreme. There's other Muslims who will protest this in nonviolent ways or complain about it. And like I said earlier, France has created a kind of quagmire for itself: they've ostracized people who weren't born in Europe until they feel that they aren't part of the culture, but still allowed them to live there and don't have a good way for tracking the more radical ones. If you're a Muslim leader you can either teach tolerance or you can go after that excitement and passion in those people that are looking to "do something about what they see as problems".
> 
> It doesn't matter that saying the n-word is different than showing a picture of Mohammad, because to the people who this offends they are surrounded on all sides by people who mock their way of life and they are outnumbered and made fun of for getting mad about these things. Sure murder isn't the answer and no one here is arguing that it is, but it seems really odd to me how obsessed with this idea France is. Like at this point anyone showing these drawings is doing so to stir up a problem and get a reaction out of people. And it's not the same thing as black people posting with natural hair or women posting with body hair or something, because those are things centered around personal freedom of ones own body and beliefs.
> 
> ...



False excuses as always to justify the unjustifiable, I come from an overseas territory, France very often ostracizes us, to leave us in abandonment, treat  us like second-class citizens for 400 years similar to Afro-Americans but no one has ever beheaded anyone in these islands or even in the mainland when we are hard believers the same go for African Christians, Asians and other european, this refugee was only present in France for 2 years and beheaded a teacher  because he wanted a debate on secularism with his student.

Irresponsible speech is the people trying to soften what happened  Friday and the extremists who rejoice for the death of this man because he wanted to debate on the freedom of speech, I pray for the daughter of this man who lost her father, my mother was a teacher and I can't imagine the feeling of despair, hatred and incomprehension that I would have had if she was the victim of this friend.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 18, 2020)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> There are plenty of things to criticize, like the root of the barbarism. People literally get stoned to death and executed by Muslim governments, and yet we wonder why this happens. Lift up those moderate Muslims who are fighting against this instead of assuming they are going to get a laugh out of images of Muhammad. How difficult it is to speak out against the House of Saud that literally dismembered a journalist and gave this asshole an awful example of how to act in a modern world?


lifting up moderate muslims and doing cartoons of muhammad are not mutually exclusive. 

the silence on several of these issues is pretty sad indeed though, i agree.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 18, 2020)

WT said:


> There is no justification for this attack. Mr Samuel was an innocent man and the only thing he deserved was to be ignored. An unfortunate victim indeed.
> 
> I personally feel that whilst Islamic doctrine and a radical interpretation of it has a part, there are other sinister things at play, which have festered over decades that have now come together and culminated into this sensless act


This killer was completely disconnected with the customs in France. It was the naive western ideology that each individual is the same and that we cannot all live together. It’s not true. Only those willing to tolerate and respect local customs can live in the place they choose. We should be more selective in the population coming from Muslim regions in order to preserve ourselves and the Muslims already adapted to our lifestyles. Now I believe it’s too late to take surgery measures to solve the problem. We need incite those disconnected with our world to leave with strong measures.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 18, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> Irresponsible speech is the people trying to soften what happened  Friday and *the extremists who rejoice for the death of this man because he wanted to debate on the freedom of speech*, I pray for the daughter of this man who lost her father, my mother was a teacher and I can't imagine the feeling of despair, hatred and incomprehension that I would have had if she was the victim of this friend.


That’s the most terrible thing we can see in our society. You saw what they did in Lyon ? They tried to intimidate those who joined the tribute for the teacher.
I don’t even mention what we can read online.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 18, 2020)

Asaya7 said:


> lifting up *moderate muslims *and doing cartoons of muhammad are not mutually exclusive.
> 
> the silence on several of these issues is pretty sad indeed though, i agree.


How you classify the Muslims that say: “The teacher deserves to be punished but killing him was too much”. 
Or those who don’t kill but help identify the teacher and spread his personal information online for the radicals ?
It’s a serious question because we start to see this kind of profiles.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Oct 18, 2020)

Religion of pieces.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Oct 18, 2020)

Le Male Absolu said:


> That’s the most terrible thing we can see in our society. You saw what they did in Lyon ? They tried to intimidate those who joined the tribute for the teacher.
> I don’t even mention what we can read online.



a civil war will soon break out in France and in Europe, all sides are well warmed up for this to happen, extreme right which is progressing and xenophobic incidents which increase, Islamist attacks which explode every days, insecurities still present and growing, police brutality, living standard always weak and increasing poverty, immigrants who still cannot integrate since 3 generations and who swim between two cultures and migratory waves which flow without limit with the approval of the European Union who no longer hide to say that they just looking for free labor.... In 10 years this continent will be divided into numerous communities as in the United States.


----------



## Junta1987 (Oct 18, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> a civil war will soon break out in France and in Europe, all sides are well warmed up for this to happen, extreme right which is progressing and xenophobic incidents which increase, Islamist attacks which explode every days, insecurities still present and growing, police brutality, living standard always weak and increasing poverty, immigrants who still cannot integrate since 3 generations and who swim between two cultures and migratory waves which flow without limit with the approval of the European Union who no longer hide to say that they just looking for free labor.... In 10 years this continent will be divided into numerous communities as in the United States.



i doubt that muslims did not have enough opportunities to assimilate. Their culture and religion was too important for them


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 18, 2020)

I think this cult is scarier than Q

But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 18, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> a civil war will soon break out in France and in Europe, all sides are well warmed up for this to happen, extreme right which is progressing and xenophobic incidents which increase, Islamist attacks which explode every days, insecurities still present and growing, police brutality, living standard always weak and increasing poverty, immigrants who still cannot integrate since 3 generations and who swim between two cultures and migratory waves which flow without limit with the approval of the European Union who no longer hide to say that they just looking for free labor.... In 10 years this continent will be divided into numerous communities as in the United States.


I’ll do everything I can to establish myself in Réunion Island. I want to avoid mainland France in the coming years. Yes, the war is coming. It’s too late now.


----------



## Eros (Oct 18, 2020)

Le Male Absolu said:


> How you classify the Muslims that say: “The teacher deserves to be punished but killing him was too much”.
> Or those who don’t kill but help identify the teacher and spread his personal information online for the radicals ?
> It’s a serious question because we start to see this kind of profiles.


Doxxing does not seem like a a moderate response. It seems more like an invitation for extremists to do the dirty work for you. The teacher did not deserve punishment. It's not a normal response at all. A moderate, to me, would be someone who expresses disgust or dismay and moves on with life rather than trying to get others to cause harm to another person.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Oct 18, 2020)

Junta1987 said:


> i doubt that muslims did not have enough opportunities to assimilate. Their culture and religion was too important for them



Europe isn't exactly innocent, Muslims face discriminations here for no reason sometime other than fear but their answer is always offchart like this that why nowdays no one give a shit about being call islamophob because the progressive side doesn't check and condamn their actions and ask them to do better and now peaceful muslim will pay for their cowardise.  I don’t blame people for how they feel and react to these kinds of stories, nor do I fault them for criticizing the Muslim collective. It’s unfortunate that innocent Muslims will continue to be lumped in with these barbaric lunatics and subjected to Islamophobia...but, at a certain point, it’s illogical to expect people to continue responding with tolerance, patience and understanding when things like this continue to occur.


----------



## Junta1987 (Oct 18, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> Europe isn't exactly innocent, Muslims face discriminations here for no reason sometime other than fear but their answer is always offchart like this that why nowdays no one give a shit about being call islamophob because the progressive side doesn't check and condamn their actions and ask them to do better and now peaceful muslim will pay for their cowardise.  I don’t blame people for how they feel and react to these kinds of stories, nor do I fault them for criticizing the Muslim collective. It’s unfortunate that innocent Muslims will continue to be lumped in with these barbaric lunatics and subjected to Islamophobia...but, at a certain point, it’s illogical to expect people to continue responding with tolerance, patience and understanding when things like this continue to occur.



we don't have assimilation / terrorist problems with other religions like buddhists, hindus, jews so spare me this Islamophobia bullshit argument. Apostates and gay people have often times a miserable life in muslim countries and if they move to Europe they will continue suffering because they will meet the same radical muslims


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 18, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I really think that one of the things people here tend to overlook is that this is the extreme. There's other Muslims who will protest this in nonviolent ways or complain about it. And like I said earlier, France has created a kind of quagmire for itself: they've ostracized people who weren't born in Europe until they feel that they aren't part of the culture, but still allowed them to live there and don't have a good way for tracking the more radical ones. If you're a Muslim leader you can either teach tolerance or you can go after that excitement and passion in those people that are looking to "do something about what they see as problems".
> 
> It doesn't matter that saying the n-word is different than showing a picture of Mohammad, because to the people who this offends they are surrounded on all sides by people who mock their way of life and they are outnumbered and made fun of for getting mad about these things. Sure murder isn't the answer and no one here is arguing that it is, but it seems really odd to me how obsessed with this idea France is. Like at this point anyone showing these drawings is doing so to stir up a problem and get a reaction out of people. And it's not the same thing as black people posting with natural hair or women posting with body hair or something, because those are things centered around personal freedom of ones own body and beliefs.
> 
> ...



Are you unironically trying to rationalize a public  beheading?


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 18, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> Europe isn't exactly innocent, Muslims face discriminations here for no reason sometime other than fear but their answer is always offchart like this that why nowdays no one give a shit about being call islamophob because the progressive side doesn't check and condamn their actions and ask them to do better and now peaceful muslim will pay for their cowardise.  I don’t blame people for how they feel and react to these kinds of stories, nor do I fault them for criticizing the Muslim collective. It’s unfortunate that innocent Muslims will continue to be lumped in with these barbaric lunatics and subjected to Islamophobia...but, at a certain point, it’s illogical to expect people to continue responding with tolerance, patience and understanding when things like this continue to occur.



Didnt I see you demonizing the entire police force for what one guy did?
No consistency


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 18, 2020)

So several authorities in France declined the status of refugees to the killer and his family but a justice décision cancelled the refusal.
Just like the Pakistani, he entered in France via asylum for minors.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Oct 18, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Didnt I see you demonizing the entire police force for what *one guy* did?
> No consistency



I denounce a large part of police force for the numerous murders and police brutality in USA and around the world for several years against minorities and i will continue to denounce them when they cross the lines, the fact that you equate this murder to BLM (who don't kill people for no reason) for your narrative is very telling but you should keep your advice for yourself and go to appropriate threads if you want worpship the cops.


----------



## Amol (Oct 19, 2020)

All religions have terrible laws and traditions. You pick so called holy books of literally any religion and you would find how fucked up that religion and God is.
Thing is most of religions went through enlightenment period where they willingly changed or at least downplayed their violent traditions.

Islam unfortunately never went through it. It is still stuck in that medieval mindset and because of internet it is now going to be difficult to change their ways.

I also blame Saudi Arabia for this. House of Saud is 90% responsible for radicalization of Islam. One of the worst thing that ever happened to this world was that SA found lot of oil thus lot of money to fund and spread toxic version of Islam. World currently would have been a much better place if SA was just ordinary country with no excessive amount of money to throw around.

Somehow Islam needs to throw away Sharia. It is barbaric and it makes Islam barbaric. 

In my opinion world has way too many Islamic countries where State is ruled by religion. Those countries needs to become secular and Islam needs to lose its hold on governments asap.

Then and only then Muslims all over the world would have realistic chance of leaving that medieval mindset as current Islamic regimes does everything in their power to encourage more radicalizations.

RIP to that Teacher. I hope everyone who was involved in this gets harshest punishment possible.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 19, 2020)

A 15 years old student was paid by the terrorist to identify the teacher.


----------



## Sequester (Oct 19, 2020)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> That's quite true. And yet, there are some Christian radicals who would love to be able to punish those who would speak out in such a way against their Lord and Savior, Jesus Christ. They may be few, but they do exist.



you are speaking in hypotheticals not reality

everyone knows christians ain't gonna do shit when you mock them


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 19, 2020)

We need to consider to leave the European convention on human right if it necessary. 
It’s seems there are rules that over protect those with refugee status and leave us forced to keep some of them in our country.
At least, a confrontation must happen to change the laws.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Oct 19, 2020)

Junta1987 said:


> we don't have assimilation / terrorist problems with other religions *like buddhists, hindus, jews so spare me this Islamophobia bullshit argument*. Apostates and gay people have often times a miserable life in muslim countries and if they move to Europe they will continue suffering because they will meet the same radical muslims



Ugh, Yeah we do, not terrorist one but assimilation can be problematic just not at the same level.


----------



## stream (Oct 19, 2020)

Le Male Absolu said:


> We need to consider to leave the European convention on human right if it necessary.
> It’s seems there are rules that over protect those with refugee status and leave us forced to keep some of them in our country.
> At least, a confrontation must happen to change the laws.


Yeah, that's probably not gonna happen. If push comes to shove, a solution will magically be found that allows France to bend the rule in the most discrete possible way; because if France leaves the ECHR, so many other countries will rush out that the whole thing will be dead. Or it will be renamed the German-And-Scandinavia Convention


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 19, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> Ugh, Yeah we do, not terrorist one but assimilation can be problematic just not at the same level.


We no more have assimilisation for decades. It was turned into integration. The old french assimilation demand much more from the new comers. The immigrants used to change their first names to french names and they teach their children to be french. 
We can see that in the families of refugees from Portugal or Vietnam.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 19, 2020)

stream said:


> Yeah, that's probably not gonna happen. If push comes to shove, a solution will magically be found that allows France to bend the rule in the most discrete possible way; because if France leaves the ECHR, so many other countries will rush out that the whole thing will be dead. Or it will be renamed the German-And-Scandinavia Convention


It would be better if we pressure for change with the threat to leave. The UK plan to leave as well but because of the Brexit, it’s less taken seriously. We shouldn’t see the ECHR as a sacred text and accept some change of it’s proved that the currents rules protect the terrorists and make prevent the countries to act.


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 19, 2020)

I don't feel bad for France after all most of these people are coming from countries you either colonized and/or help fucked up in the first place.

As for teacher hmm unfortunate.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 19, 2020)

Skaddix said:


> I don't feel bad for France after all most of these people are coming from countries you either colonized and/or help fucked up in the first place.
> 
> As for teacher hmm unfortunate.


I think this comment must be seen by everyone in this thread and maybe by the whole NF Café.
Our enemies are shameless.


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 19, 2020)

Le Male Absolu said:


> I think this comment must be seen by everyone in this thread and maybe by the whole NF Café.
> Our enemies are shameless.



I find it interesting this is where you draw the line. I am sorry did France not colonize and fuck up large swathes of Africa and the Middle East? Its not like your military isn't still quite active in the regions either.

Should the teacher get killed over a cartoon no. Though I don't really see the French obsession on poking the bear with these cartoons. Seems like if integration it the goal not going out of your way to insult culture/religion of the group you are supposedly trying to integrate would be a good move.


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 19, 2020)

Skaddix said:


> I find it interesting this is where you draw the line. I am sorry did France not colonize and fuck up large swathes of Africa and the Middle East? Its not like your military isn't still quite active in the regions either.


why does this matter? 



Skaddix said:


> Should the teacher get killed over a cartoon no. Though I don't really see the French obsession on poking the bear with these cartoons.


you make it sound like charlie hebdo does nothing besides muhammad cartoons. Spoiler alert: That is not the case, and people should be poking that bear as hard as they can so eventually blasphemy is normalized. And with that i not only mean cartoons, also the desecration of holy books for example.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 19, 2020)

Skaddix said:


> I find it interesting this is where you draw the line. I am sorry did France not colonize and fuck up large swathes of Africa and the Middle East? Its not like your military isn't still quite active in the regions either.
> 
> Should the teacher get killed over a cartoon no. Though I don't really see the French obsession on poking the bear with these cartoons.


You see guys, since the thread was created, we saw many people trying to excuse, relativize or legitimate the beheading of a teacher by a terrorist over drawings.
From all the excuses, colonialism is the most ridiculous one. The killer is Russian from Chechnya...and 3 weeks ago a Pakistani against Charlie Hebdo.

I don’t know if such comments fit with NF rules but I hopes mods will keep it. People need to see the real face of people and know better our enemies.

Our enemies are divided in two team. The one that kill, and their accomplice like you that help and cover them by all means.


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 19, 2020)

Lol you have been here since 2005 @Le Male Absolu lets not act like you don't know what NF Cafe is like. The only thing that is different now is personal insult enforcement is better. Lets not pretend that line is the worst you ever seen here or maybe racial slurs all the time don't much matter to you. Don't be Fake.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Oct 19, 2020)

There are many issues one could take regarding the "France did shit in the past, so they deserve it" argument but the only one i'll tackle is that the attacker was from Pakistan , was he not ?

Well, if my history's not off, France didn't have a lot to do with Pakistan, it certainly never colonized it or anything like that .Britain and Germany had more to do with that. In fact, i think the two countries always had quite warm relations .

So... i think that argument falls flat on its face from the get go.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 19, 2020)

Skaddix said:


> Lol you have been here since 2005 @Le Male Absolu lets not act like you don't know what NF Cafe is like. The only thing that is different now is personal insult enforcement is better. Lets not pretend that line is the worst you ever seen here or maybe racial slurs all the time don't much matter to you. Don't be Fake.


I pretty well know how NF works for being thread banned for less than what you said.
It depends on Shadow and Island mood and how they fear the big boss reaction regarding some topic.
But in case, I hope they won’t touch your comment. People need to see that people that excuse beheading exist. People need to understand that the moral accomplices of such actions are all around us.

You are terrorist apologist. It’s factual.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Oct 19, 2020)

Also, let's imagine the same argument in reverse if shit hits the fan.

"I don't feel bad for the largely innocent  muslim community in France getting ....(insert whatever action you want) because they killed the fuck out of our citizens in the past "

Doesn;t look nice, huh ?


----------



## Rifulofthewest (Oct 19, 2020)

A traslation of a artice of Ilya P Topper:

Istanbul | October 2020

I woke up with the news: An 18-year-old guy went to a school in Conflans-Sainte-Honorine, a district of Paris, and he cut off the head of a history and geography teacher. The reason: that professor had used cartoons of Muhammad for a discussion in a class dedicated to freedom of expression. Caricatures published by the satirical magazine Charlie Hebdo.

And now the clamor will rise from the moderates who say that this has nothing to do with Islam. That terrorism has no religion or adjectives. That religion is not to blame for what is done in its name.

“We couldn't know. We would never have imagined something like this. We have nothing to do. We're really sorry. " These phrases I have also read today. In an editorial signed by Riss, editor-in-chief of Charlie Hebdo, published last Wednesday. These are phrases that the defendants have said in the trial for the 2105 massacre. They are accused as accomplices of the terrorist attack. They did not shoot. They did not kill. They did not massacre. They were only colleagues of the murderer, they helped him, they made things easier for him, they thought like him. They were the moderates.

And now the moderates will say again that five years later they still couldn't know it, they still would never have imagined something like that, they still believe they have nothing to do with it. They will condemn the murder of Samuel Paty - that was the professor's name; He was 47 years old - but they will still refuse to condemn the motives for the murder. They will still refuse to condemn Islamism.

That's what I thought when reading. I was wrong. Five years later, faced with a new murder, what the moderates write is this:
They murder a professor for ‘insulting Islam’, and what must be reformed is ‘Western civilization’
“France is following a path of darkness. The oppression and brutalization of Muslims is completely out of control. And the terrible violence seems to continue. This latest murder will only lead to more crackdown on Muslims. Maybe French Muslims should emigrate”.

Yes, you read that correctly: an Islamist murders a history and geography professor in cold blood and moderates condemn the oppression exercised against Muslims.

“Western civilization is in crisis and urgently needs reform. He has completely lost his moral compass and now exists only to worship materialism and oppress others. [HASHTAG]#CharlieHebdo[/HASHTAG].

Yes, you have read that correctly: They assassinate a professor for having "insulted Islam," and what is in crisis and must be reformed is "Western civilization."

“The French authorities must immediately close Charlie Hebdo. This racist and Islamophobic pamphlet is completely destroying relations in the community with its repeated provocations. They shout 'Fire' in a crowded theater "

Yes, you read that right: A fanatic murdered a teacher for showing cartoons from a magazine and the moderates demand to close the magazine so as not to give the fanatics a reason.

Moderate, I'm saying. Maybe you think I mean wrong and the guy who writes these messages on Twitter is a fucking fanatic. Let's see: his name is Roshan M. Salih, he is a British journalist, he has worked not only for Islamist media such as the Iranian Press TV or the Qatari Al Jazeera, but also for the public Channel 4 and for the Discovery Channel. Now he runs 5 Pillars, an English digital that is presented with the slogan "What Muslims Think", certified as a reliable press by the British body Impress. This newspaper emphasizes that Charlie Hebdo is "racist and Islamophobic"; not in an opinion column but in the story that reports on the Conflans crime.
Ramadan calls for a moratorium on stoning and receives an Oxford mortarboard and sash with the word Moderate

The deputy editor of 5 Pillars is Dilly Hussain, a journalist with his own blog in the English Huffington Post and a columnist in the Middle East Eye, a digital that you, the reader, if you are interested in Middle Eastern issues, will surely have consulted; It is run by a journalist from the left-wing British daily The Guardian. Dilly Hussain appears as a BBC expert and writes for Foreign Policy. If these are not the moderates, who are?

I typed "moderate Muslim thinker" on the internet: you will get plenty of scholarly essays quoting Tariq Ramadan, a professor at Oxford. That same man who, in a televised debate with French President Sarkozy, asked about the corporal punishment of the Sharia - spanking, stoning, amputations - was not able to say that such atrocities should be abolished once and for all: he suggested "a 
moratorium ”.

A moratorium on a punishment that has been banished for a hundred years from practically the entire Islamic world, forgotten and non-existent: it has been several generations that no one in Morocco, Algeria, Tunisia, Egypt, Syria, Lebanon, Iraq or Jordan has seen this type of punishment in the penal Code. Nor does anyone ask to remove it from the museum of horrors of the past.

But Tariq Ramadan cannot defend the position and daily life of one billion Muslims. It must adhere to the vision of Saudi Arabia, Qatar and the Emirates, which do maintain this type of punishment in their jurisprudence. That is, to the vision of an inhuman fanaticism imposed by the least democratic countries on the planet. But then he asks for a moratorium. And so folks, they put an Oxford cap on and a sash with the word Moderate on it.

What's gonna be next? Calling the American Pro Life League moderate Christians because they only publish the name, photo, and address of gynecologists who are then shot at by others in the doorway of an abortion clinic? Call Kahane Hai a moderate, because they only venerate as a saint Baruch Goldstein, the settler who massacred 29 civilians in Hebron, but they are not repeating the feat?

“We couldn't know. We would never have imagined something like this. We have nothing to do with it ”. This is what senior military officials tried in Nuremberg said when the judges showed them photos of the death camps. They were moderate Nazis.

Now it is happening. It has been going on for a decade. I said it myself desperately, four months before the Charlie Hebdo massacre: “With ISIL turned into lightning rods, now the most radical, those who twenty years ago would have locked themselves in a madhouse, will remain moderates. You are seeing it. And there is no shortage of clapping. Are you not ashamed? "

Two years after the attack that killed 12 people, the Barcelona City Council awarded a grant of 8,000 euros to the Muslim association against Islamophobia (McIslamofobia), an association led by the Spanish convert Miguel Ángel Pérez Ramírez and which writes phrases like this one, referring to a young Moroccan woman threatened with death for making a joke: “She will have received insults because she is constantly meddling with Islam and Muslims in general. People are offended and not everyone has the patience or ways to refute the nonsense they say ”.

This same week, the association's website published an extensive article on "Why Muslims cannot accept mockery", in which it lamented that "the resistance of Muslims has been weakening" and that "with the expansion of Muslim communities in the West, the sacred principles of Islam have been increasingly threatened under the protection of freedom of expression, as evidenced by the recent reissue of the despicable Charlie Hebdo cartoons.

A Muslim in favor of freedom of expression? A sinner: “By fighting against the presentation of Muslims as extremists, Muslims are (…) creating a culture that tries to make Islam acceptable to the West, but at the cost of undermining its teachings, desecrating its principles of faith and pushing the limits divine ”.

These are the moderates. Those who receive Spanish and European public money to point out who are the enemies of Islam. So that an 18-year-old boy does not make the wrong building again when he goes with a machete. Of course, since the news of Conflans' murder broke, the McIslamaphobia Twitter account has been quiet. Let us not be tempted to condemn the murder. After all, Samuel Paty was exceeding divine limits and not everyone has patience.

And you, if you still know what it is to be ashamed, you can choose. They can choose whether they are in favor of free speech or in favor of divine limits. They can choose whether to defend Charlie Hebdo or defend the hitmen from divine limits.

Because if you, the reader, choose to be moderate, you already know which side you are ending up on. In his last tweet about the murder of Samuel Paty, the very moderate Roshan M. Salih, made very clear what he thinks of respect for the law that supports freedoms against fanaticism, what he thinks of tolerance and coexistence. He strongly advises us to close Charlie Hebdo magazine, because, he warns: "Freedom of expression does not deserve a civil war."

You choose. Go with God.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 19, 2020)

You say that like its hypothetical its not. Happens all the time. Or some variants of it especially in the American context @TYPE-Rey usual suspects will justify every time a Black Person gets murdered by the cops with no issues.


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 19, 2020)

TYPE-Rey said:


> There are many issues one could take regarding the "France did shit in the past, so they deserve it" argument but the only one i'll tackle is that the attacker was from Pakistan , was he not ?
> 
> Well, if my history's not off, France didn't have a lot to do with Pakistan, it certainly never colonized it or anything like that .Britain and Germany had more to do with that. In fact, i think the two countries always had quite warm relations .
> 
> So... i think that argument falls flat on its face from the get go.


the argument is just garbage, the people making these cartoons could just jump at 1400 years of violent islamic history, but that simply doesnt help anyone if you blame current people for shit in the past.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Oct 19, 2020)

Skaddix said:


> You say that like its hypothetical its not. Happens all the time. Or some variants of it especially in the American context @TYPE-Rey usual suspects will justify every time a Black Person gets murdered by the cops with no issues.


I'm sure that there are people who think like that and even rightly so at times but the point i'm trying to make or the question that i'm trying to ask is..What if the majority of people started having this mentality ?

How would it end for the ones that are categorized as "the oppressed"? I think we both know the answer.

It's a damn dangerous mentality to have and no one would get out of that better.


----------



## stream (Oct 19, 2020)

^ sure, sure, no doubt. But when you check a bit the logic of the article, it says "you are either with us or against us". The world is never that simple.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 19, 2020)

Many people tried in this thread but all excuses are garbages.
There is no a sane excuse for the beheading of a teacher because he shows drawings.

The task of these shameless terrorist apologists is to manipulate the minds to support their political agenda.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Oct 19, 2020)

Rifulofthewest said:


> Freedom of expression does not deserve a civil war."


Also this ^ ?
It's the other way around.
Freedom of expression and the danger of it gowing away  is one of the few things that does indeed deserve a civil war.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 19, 2020)

I mean Freedom of Expression can certainly pave the way to civil wars and take overs.
Much like that lack of it can also pave the way.
Absolutes are dangerous.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Oct 19, 2020)

The problem is that these people don't seem to understand what "freedom of expression" means to Europeans and especially to French people.

I hope they won't have to find out the hard way.


----------



## Rifulofthewest (Oct 19, 2020)

TYPE-Rey said:


> Also this ^ ?
> It's the other way around.
> Freedom of expression and the danger of it gowing away  is one of the few things that does indeed deserve a civil war.



Read better, that is what Ilya is denouncing, it is the position of what the western press is promoting as "moderate", not what he defends.
The article is the complaint about the expansion of Wahhabism in Europe. I have more on how Westerners are promoting cultural relativism and how it benefits the Islamic extreme right (Muslim conservatives).


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 19, 2020)

Holy shit, how did I miss this? Absolutely barbaric...

Solitary for the rest of his days would suffice.


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 19, 2020)

Rifulofthewest said:


> Read better, that is what Ilya is denouncing, it is the position of what the western press is promoting as "moderate", not what he defends.
> The article is the complaint about the expansion of Wahhabism in Europe. I have more on how Westerners are promoting cultural relativism and how it benefits the Islamic extreme right (Muslim conservatives).


what type-rey quoted was a statement by a muslim thats also quoted in the article you shared. i dont think there is any disagreement between you two on this


----------



## CrownedEagle (Oct 19, 2020)

what this nonsense with colonialism !?? these terrorist doesn't give a damn about France colonial empire past or present, racism or discriminations going on in France. 

They don't even come from colonized countries for starter and will kill the descendants of these colonies as well. Deflection as usual as if Muslim countries had not colonized these lands before  (Why do you think people in  Africa are muslims or christian) ??? . I don’t support imperialism, but in this case, both sides are colonizers. 

And a massive slave trade occurs 500 years before the trans Atlantic one in these countries where blacks were castrated and mutilated (and since these days countries like Libya or Saudi Arabia continue to sell black people on the black market for less than the price of a steak).

Jeez what next, America deserve 11 september because they mess with Iraqi government,


----------



## Rifulofthewest (Oct 19, 2020)

Asaya7 said:


> what type-rey quoted was a statement by a muslim thats also quoted in the article you shared. i dont think there is any disagreement between you two on this


Oh, ok. Sorry


----------



## Yamato (Oct 19, 2020)

Jeez that's brutal...


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 19, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> what this nonsense with colonialism !?? these terrorist doesn't give a damn about France colonial empire past or present,
> they don't even come from colonized countries for starter and will kill the descendants of these colonies as well.


The irony is that both you and me are the results of french colonialism by our blood but it’s look like if we are beheaded by an Islamist, we called for it because of colonialism. Our death would be just....unfortunate....

Desperate terrorist apologist


----------



## Corvida (Oct 19, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Everyone online loves to talk about Freedom of Speech like it's freedom from consequences or responsibility. And yeah being killed isn't an expected consequence,


And it woudnt  eneevr being rationalized



> but why is this so important to France? Why is this one aspect of Muslim belief so concerning to them?



We have a very big problem if you cant understand why


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Oct 19, 2020)

I feel bad for Muslims that even if they have nothing to do with this fucking wacko have to continue apologizing or loudly speak out just so they can prove to non-Muslims they are not radicals.....


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 19, 2020)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> I feel bad for Muslims that even if they have nothing to do with this fucking wacko have to continue apologizing or loudly speak out just so they can prove to non-Muslims they are not radicals.....


i agree, they should get the benefit of the doubt, because imo majority of muslims are better than islam anyway.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 19, 2020)

Corvida said:


> And it woudnt  eneevr being rationalized
> 
> We have a very big problem if you cant understand why


No, I don’t understand it, I just think it’s odd how everyone is acting about this and I was pointing out the issues that make some immigrants there different from the ones here. 

Y’all are super emotional over this. I guess it comes from living in a country that is relatively safe where politicians don’t endorse extremism and people don’t openly advocate for your extermination. 

Must be nice.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Oct 19, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Y’all are super emotional over this


Ok...


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I guess it comes from living in a country that is relatively safe where politicians don’t endorse extremism and people don’t openly advocate for your extermination.
> 
> Must be nice.


 Am i the only one who sees the irony here  ?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 19, 2020)

to recap what's the main proposal here?

Is it limiting the immigration from muslim countries because there's concern that incompatible cultures are metastasizing in the immigrant communities and countries like france need to figure out how to deal with that first before they continue letting more and more people into those communities?


----------



## CrownedEagle (Oct 19, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> No, I don’t understand it, I just think it’s odd how everyone is acting about this and I was pointing out the issues that make some immigrants there different from the ones here.
> 
> Y’all are super emotional over this. I guess it comes from living in a country that is relatively safe where politicians don’t endorse extremism and people don’t openly advocate for your extermination.
> 
> Must be nice.



Just because Mass Shooting and Police murders happen in U.S mean that Europeans should tolerate this kind of barbary on their soil especially when it could have been avoided with stricter immigration measures. this man was beheaded only 10 kilometers from my house and the previous attacks have taken place in places that I frequent every day, of course that I no longer feel safe with this.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 19, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> Just because Mass Shooting and Police murders happen in U.S mean that Europeans should tolerate this kind of barbary on their soil especially when it could have been avoided with stricter immigration measures. this man was beheaded only 10 kilometers from my house and the previous attacks have taken place in places that I frequent every day, of course that I no longer feel safe with this.



Since I would say the same thing about our police shootings, might as well be fair.

How often do these kinds of attacks happen? Do you know how many have happened in five years?


----------



## Corvida (Oct 19, 2020)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> I feel bad for Muslims that even if they have nothing to do with this fucking wacko have to continue apologizing or loudly speak out just so they can prove to non-Muslims they are not radicals.....



I feel more for the teacher beheaded, the people who died in Barcelona, or the Bataclan, or Nize or  Manchester



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> No, I don’t understand it, I just think it’s odd how everyone is acting about this


.

you dont behead people for giving a class
Only people acting odd is the ones justifying it




> Y’all are super emotional over this. I


As the last thing the West need is getting cowed, see the thing as normal or assume one must be prepared to  be killed becasue religious extremists goes bananas
Hey, I´m Spanish and we already had the Inquisition, thank you


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 19, 2020)

Le Male Absolu said:


> There is no a sane excuse for the beheading of a teacher because he shows drawings.



Quoting this for truth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 19, 2020)

I think the terrorist apologist wouldn't be saying all that nonsense if they saw the head of the teacher on the middle of the street with the corona mask still on...


----------



## CrownedEagle (Oct 19, 2020)

*Tunisian MP probed for allegedly glorifying beheading of French teacher*

Rached Khiari took to Facebook to defend the decapitation of a history teacher who showed caricatures of the Prophet Mohammed in class. The politician's comments sparked fierce criticism as well as praise.




https://www.dw.com/en/tunisian-mp-p...fying-beheading-of-french-teacher/a-55314597#


Tunisia has launched an investigation against an MP for allegedly glorifying the murder of a teacher in Paris who was decapitated in a brutal Islamist terror attack this week.

The Public Prosecutors Office in Tunis said the independent MP Rached Khiari's remarks on social media and his position in parliament would be examined, the state news agency Tap reported on Saturday.

The 47-year-old history teacher Samuel Paty was beheaded on Friday afternoon in a town northwest of the French capital after recently holding a class on freedom of speech in which he showed caricatures of the Muslim Prophet Muhammad. 

Islamic tradition forbids any images depicting the religion's prophets.

https://www.dw.com/en/tunisian-mp-p...ifying-beheading-of-french-teacher/a-55314597


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 19, 2020)

The MP posted on his Facebook page: "harming the Prophet Mohamed is one of the most serious crimes. Whoever commits such an act must assume its consequences, whether it is a state, a group or an individual.»


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Oct 19, 2020)

Let's see what kind of mental gymnastics will people come up with for "sympathizing"  with that brainlet's statements and feelings on the matter.

And no, France never colonized Turkey, so think of something else.


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 19, 2020)

RavenSupreme said:


> Events like these are what more and more confirm me in my believe that Europe needs to be more open.
> 
> not in a way which means we allow everyone to enter while trying to manage
> 
> ...



You sound like fire lord sozin right before he started his 100 year world domination war

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RavenSupreme (Oct 19, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> You sound like fire lord sozin right before he started his 100 year world domination war



what the...

i cant even...



...


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 19, 2020)

The murderer deserves a life sentence in jail, a barbaric crime smh


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 19, 2020)

TYPE-Rey said:


> Am i the only one who sees the irony here  ?


We all noticed that despite the horror of George Floyd murder by a policeman, the reaction of Americans in the dedicated thread was definitely not emotional. No no no, it was only rational debates. No incitation to riot, nothing of that....


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 19, 2020)

Nice,
France is reacting


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 19, 2020)

Well that is the difference isn't it? I am sure this murderer will get a nice lengthy prison system and that the French Police wasted no time in arresting this terrorist and he will be charged and convicted.

Meanwhile it took those protests or riots as you described them to get any action at all on the Cops involved in the death of George Floyd and the main perp is out on Bail. Moreover, lets be honest is unlikely to be charged much less convicted and sentenced for his crimes. Despite having a record of police brutality before he ever knelled on George Floyd.

Not really the same at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 19, 2020)

Corvida said:


> .
> 
> you dont behead people for giving a class
> Only people acting odd is the ones justifying it
> ...


I’m not saying terrorism is normal, I’m just saying that violence in the US is very normal. Like it’s news in some cities when there’s not a shooting for 3 days straight.

Explaining why something happens isn't justifying it though, like after 9/11 there were people here saying we need to change how we interact with the Muslim world and they were...right? Like it doesn't mean that the terrorists have won or were justified in doing what they were doing.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 19, 2020)

Skaddix said:


> Well that is the difference isn't it? I am sure this murderer will get a nice lengthy prison system and that the French Police wasted no time in arresting this terrorist and he will be charged and convicted.
> 
> Meanwhile it took those protests or riots as you described them to get any action at all on the Cops involved in the death of George Floyd and the main perp is out on Bail. Moreover, lets be honest is unlikely to be charged much less convicted and sentenced for his crimes. Despite having a record of police brutality before he ever knelled on George Floyd.
> 
> Not really the same at all.


The mental gymnastics continue. 

So Americans wasn’t angry because George Floyd was killed. It’s only because the murder escapes justice and only that. My god. You lies to us.
I can believe that after all the international support we all gave to you, you guys have no shame to be terrorist apologist. Like we say in France, guys are “collabos”. Collabos but also hypocrites.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 19, 2020)

Le Male Absolu said:


> We all noticed that despite the horror of George Floyd murder by a policeman, the reaction of Americans in the dedicated thread was definitely not emotional. No no no, it was only rational debates. No incitation to riot, nothing of that....


Comparing a cop killing someone to a literal terrorist, yeah that's a really great argument that reflects the nuances and power balance of the situation...


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 19, 2020)

Were we only angry cause the killer is liable to walk no but I would say that knowledge in advance that the Killer Cop is very likely to walk and that people have to get angry for any charges to be brought enhances the anger. 

But as CTK notes comparing a Murderous Terrorist to a Killer Cop aint really equivalent.


----------



## Corvida (Oct 19, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I’m not saying terrorism is normal,



We´re _normalizin_g it every time we _try to justify it_
Spain suffered it with ETA-a whole Basque population cowed, more than 800 people killed
no one dared to speak
Is the most degrading thing ever




> I’m just saying that violence in the US is very normal. Like it’s news in some cities when there’s not a shooting for 3 days straight.



But I´m speaking of a teacher beheaded with a butcher knife becasue a class about freedom of speech in France



> Explaining why something happens isn't justifying it though, like after 9/11 there were people here saying we need to change how we interact with the Muslim world and they were...right? Like it doesn't mean that the terrorists have won or were justified in doing what they were doing.



Caving to terrorism in  any way or form is making them win

trying to rationalize a teacher beheaded becasue of religion is defeat


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 19, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Comparing  cop killing someone to a terrorist*, yeah that's a really great argument that reflects the nuances and power balance of the situation...


Most of you guys would be glad with this comparison in George Floyd thread but because it doesn’t fit with your terrorist apologist narrative, it suddenly not the same.

According to you, being emotional because a teacher was beheaded for a drawing in the name of Islam is surprising but pointing out the fact that the Americans were also emotional when a black Americans was viciously murder by a policeman, the emotions....cannot being compared. 

The reality is that you guys doesn’t have empathy except for the terrorists you guys try to defend.


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 19, 2020)

Yeah they really cannot be compared @Le Male Absolu in terms of number or history or end result.

In numbers no contest, in history no contest, in end result no contest.
Do you think this terrorist is going to walk scot free?
How many have  Islamic Terrorist killed in France?
How long has has it been going on for has it even been a single century?

Ours is the rage of centuries yours is what a decade or two?


----------



## Corvida (Oct 19, 2020)

Skaddix said:


> Yeah they really cannot be compared @Le Male Absolu in terms of number or history or end result.
> 
> In numbers no contest, in history no contest, in end result no contest.
> Do you think this terrorist is going to walk scot free?
> ...



Really?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 19, 2020)

Corvida said:


> We´re _normalizin_g it every time we _try to justify it_
> Spain suffered it with ETA-a whole Basque population cowed, more than 800 people killed
> no one dared to speak
> Is the most degrading thing ever
> ...


Y'all aren't listening to any kind of reason in here. Maybe it's because this doesn't affect me at all in any way,  but y'all aren't even listening to anything that people are saying and you're repeating the same "we can't cave into this" style bullshit that sounds profound but doesn't address the points being made by others. 

And when y'all get more and more hostile it will just end in more people getting radicalized in the long run. Short of deporting all the Immigrants you can't stop a problem like this by cracking down on a culture. The person who did the thing didn't escape, no one on here is advocating they were in the right and yet you would think we were chanting free whatever his name is with how people are reacting. 

And its not caving to terrorism to evaluate actions that might lead to more terrorism. That attitude is cute until they ram a plane into your shit and you're standing there holding onto your pride with 3,000 dead.


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 19, 2020)

Corvida said:


> Really?



He can be angry if he wants I have no issue with that but to compare the two as if they are any way equivalent is a farce.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 19, 2020)

Slowing immigration until the country can figure out how to start assimilating these immigrant communities would be a start. Doesn't seem like that much of an overreaction.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 19, 2020)

Skaddix said:


> Yeah they really cannot be compared @Le Male Absolu in terms of number or history or end result.
> 
> In numbers no contest, in history no contest, in end result no contest.
> Do you think this terrorist is going to walk scot free?
> ...


What a stupid logic. So the quantity and the history that only justify an emotional attitude.
That’s disturbing because you try to justify your previous emotions over ours by saying yours was justified but not ours.
How fucked up is your minds to not only excuse beheading but to lack that much of empathy?


----------



## CrownedEagle (Oct 19, 2020)

The whole comparison with afro american situation in america and terrorist attack in Europe doesn't make any sense in the first place

Why are you comparing race to religion ? One is a choice, the other is not.black americans will get killed by cops, no matter beliefs, attitudes or behaviors they has, a Black Trump supporter was murdered by cops a few weeks ago, that doesn't matter to them.

And why are we bringing up other communities anyway ?

This thread is about religious extremism that killed an innocent man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 19, 2020)

Le Male Absolu said:


> What a stupid logic. So the quantity and the history that only justify an emotional attitude.
> That’s disturbing because you try to justify your previous emotions over ours by saying yours was justified but not ours.
> How fucked up is your minds to not only excuse beheading but to lack that much of empathy?



Quantity, History, the knowledge that no arrest or charges would be forthcoming without protest and a high degree of expectation that the perpetrator is going to walk. I have noticed you have dodged the last point multiple times though. Do you think this terrorist won't be tried and convicted?

I would say it suggest a lack of empathy on your part if you think a Terrorist murdering someone before being promptly arrested is anyway the same as a Cop who wouldn't have gotten any punishment without protest and is still liable to get away scot free as equivalent. Oh a cop with a record of violent incidents before this one as well.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Oct 19, 2020)

So my question is...When and why did this become a Naruto episode ?
"My pain is greater and longer than yours "

Really ?

I'm losing brain cells just thinking about it.


----------



## Corvida (Oct 19, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Y'all aren't listening to any kind of reason in here. Maybe it's because this doesn't affect me at all in any way,  but y'all aren't even listening to anything that people are saying and you're repeating the same "we can't cave into this" style bullshit



it isnt bullshit
WE-cant-have-teachers beheaded becasue of a class  about freedom of speech



> And when y'all get more and more hostile it will just end in more people getting radicalized in the long run.



people is  already radicalized



> Short of deporting all the Immigrants you can't stop a problem like this by cracking down on a culture


religion

 A religion which has a really big problem


.


> And its not caving to terrorism to evaluate actions that might lead to more terrorism.



problem is pointing what has to be evaluated




> That attitude is cute until they ram a plane into your shit and you're standing there holding onto your pride with 3,000 dead.



 killing people in London, Paris, Nize, Barcelona, Madrid, London, Glasgow, ,Berlin...


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 19, 2020)

Skaddix said:


> Quantity, History, the knowledge that no arrest or charges would be forthcoming without protest and a high degree of expectation that the perpetrator is going to walk. I have noticed you have dodged the last point multiple times though. Do you think this terrorist won't be tried and convicted?


What a desperate attempt to justify your emotions over ours. You fool nobody if you pretend you guys wouldn’t be equally effected whatever the happened to the policeman after the 9 minutes execution. It’s just disturbing how you try to justify a rage over an others. Unlike you, I was perfectly able to understand your anger and somehow support the peaceful protests.



> I would say it suggest a lack of empathy on your part if you think a Terrorist murdering someone before being promptly arrested is anyway the same as a Cop who wouldn't have gotten any punishment without protest and is still liable to get away scot free as equivalent. Oh a cop with a record of violent incidents before this one as well.


You are definitely shameless and tou too try a desperate inversion of blames. So you come in this thread saying you don’t feel bad for France after one of our teacher was beheaded by a terrorist over drowning and ....I’m the one that lack empathy?
TERRORIST APOLOGIST.


----------



## Corvida (Oct 19, 2020)

Skaddix said:


> I would say it suggest a lack of empathy on your part if you think a Terrorist murdering someone before being promptly arrested is anyway the same



A _terrorist murdering someone-_just like that

again
and again

and again

How many...eeeerr _isolated incidents as _we joke in Spain we must stand before realizing?

ETA reached 800 and many brainwashed  still see baby bombers as valiant gudaris


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 19, 2020)

Corvida said:


> How many...eeeerr _isolated incidents_ we must stand before realizing?



So this has happened a lot in france?

Nobody answered me when I asked. I figured maybe there were no stats on it because afaik some european counties don't like drawing attention to certain kinds of crimes. (we do the same thing in america)


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 19, 2020)

Le Male Absolu said:


> What a desperate attempt to justify your emotions over ours. You fool nobody if you pretend you guys wouldn’t be equally effected whatever the happened to the policeman after the 9 minutes execution. It’s just disturbing how you try to justify a rage over an others. Unlike you, I was perfectly able to understand your anger and somehow support the peaceful protests.
> 
> 
> You are definitely shameless and tou too try a desperate inversion of blames. So you come in this thread saying you don’t feel bad for France after one of our teacher was beheaded by a terrorist over drowning and ....I’m the one that lack empathy?
> TERRORIST APOLOGIST.




That is the problem its not equal. Which suggest despite protestations you simply don't get it.

Let me keep it simple. A terrorist murdering someone and being quickly arrested and highly likely to be convicted is not the same as a cop with a long history of bad acts murdering someone over 9 mins and only getting arrested and charged because of protest while being out on bail and likely to skate free on charges if it actually goes to trial. These things are not equal and that is without historical context.


----------



## Corvida (Oct 19, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> So this has happened a lot in france?



I´m afraid so-Le Male can tell
Charlie Hebdo? Bataclan? Saint Denis,  Porte de Vincennes, Nize ? Two journalists wounded  by stabbity weeks ago when the Charlie Hebdo case went to court?
Great Britain has suffered too, and Germany
Spain had two big ones in Madrid and Barcelona-just becasue


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Oct 19, 2020)

Leave it to the Cafe to shove George Floyd and the evils of the  "Fourth Reich" up your ass while something completely unrelated happened in a completely different country for extremely different reasons.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Oct 19, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> So this has happened a lot in france?
> 
> Nobody answered me when I asked. I figured maybe there were no stats on it because afaik some european counties don't like drawing attention to certain kinds of crimes. (we do the same thing in america)



Terrorist attack occurs every years since Charlie Hebdo, small (like this one) or bigger (bataclan) but the problem is not only these attacks but the fact of having to make concessions on our way of life under fear of retaliation.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 19, 2020)

Skaddix said:


> That is the problem its not equal. Which suggest despite protestations you simply don't get it.
> 
> Let me keep it simple. A terrorist murdering someone and being quickly arrested and highly likely to be convicted is not the same as a cop with a long history of bad acts murdering someone over 9 mins and only getting arrested and charged because of protest while being out on bail and likely to skate free on charges if it actually goes to trial. These things are not equal and that is without historical context.


It’s interesting how you minimise the terrorist murder while you give much more details.

A terrorist who beheaded his victim in the name of Islam because he show cartoons during a lesson. Just three weeks after an other terrorist attack happened in the former Charlie Hebdo offices. There is also a context of Islamic terror you probably don’t know since your argument was colonialism to excuse a beheading.

You try to justify your previous emotions on a murder by a policeman in your country by devalue our anger on a terrorist attack. That’s disturbing how far you guys can go but what can I expect from someone that openly say he doesn’t feel bad for us and excuse terrorists...


----------



## Rifulofthewest (Oct 19, 2020)

Can we stop believing that Islam prohibits the representation of Muhammad? They do not stop repeating it and it is a lie, Muhammad has always been represented, any Iranian can swear it and his country is not even one of the most secular, only the Wahhabis defend that and are religious extremists supported by petro-dollars.

And I have no shame for the Islamists who "apologize", much less after they persecuted the teacher, because before "a madman killed him" hundreds of Muslims were pointing out, including certain imams from the council of imams. from france. Nor do I feel sorry for those "anti-racists" who spend their time treating secular Muslims and atheists as madmen sick with hatred every time they talk about the imposition of the veil, the prohibition of mixed marriages for Muslim women, the polygamy, racism, social class, or any problem that makes them look bad. I have literally seen actors go to insult secular feminists.

PS: I leave two more articles, they are about the attack in Barcelona, but they are useful for this one, because it is the same excuse and I am going to translate them because this thread is full of Americans who have many excuses for what does not affect them: 

https : //msur.es/2017/08/31/topper-lagrimas-imam/
My God, what have we done wrong. This is being asked by Driss Salym, substitute imam of the town of Rubí, crying in the arms of Javier Martínez, father of a three-year-old boy who died in the jihadist attack on Las Ramblas in Barcelona. How can it be that our kids, boys raised in our neighborhoods, children of people who go to our mosques, catch and massacre anyone is put before them, invoking Islam on top.

Javier Martínez has just lost a son, but Driss Salym has just discovered that his children, or whoever they might be, have become murderers. My God, what have we done wrong, he wonders. As politicians, analysts, sociologists and journalists in half Europe should ask themselves. And especially those in Spain, because the attacks on Las Ramblas and Cambrils were coming. It was not necessary to be a prophet, especially after Paris, London, Brussels, Nice, Berlin, Istanbul, Manchester.

Driss Salym has reason to cry, because he knows that nothing is solved by the formula, repeated like a mantra for decades: "These murderers have nothing to do with Islam." He knows what they have to do with it. Under protest. And that he is one of the culprits.
I will assume that Driss Salym has never preached violence, that he has always believed that Islam is peace and service to others, as hundreds of millions of Muslims sincerely believe. Also, that from his modest position he could not have done much to change the world. But he is part of a collective, the Muslim clergy, who are guilty of having led Islam to where it has slipped: towards a ruthless power system dedicated to the oppression of Muslims.

Because the dead on the Ramblas or in Paris are only a momentary blaze of a fire that has been devouring all Muslim societies for decades. Let's say from the Islamic Revolution of Imam Ruholah Khomeini in 1979, and his fatwa against Salman Rushdie in 1989, the one in which power over the life and death of anyone who spoke of Islam was claimed. Since then, Wahhabis paid by Saudi Arabia, Qatar and neighbors have taken the lead over the Iranian-financed Khomeinists - they have access to more petrodollars - but the difference is nil. They are trying to turn an ancient and diverse religion into a monolithic block of unanswerable laws, a machine that has control over each of the one billion-something Muslims in the world.

This machinery, which seeks to turn all Muslims into robots of their faith, is what is at the origin of the jihadist massacres. Imams who still believe that Islam preaches peace and love should protest against it. It is not enough to declare yourself against violence.

The governments of Saudi Arabia and Qatar were opposed to violence when they sent delegates to the demonstration against the Charlie Hebdo massacre in Paris in 2015. Against uncontrolled violence, with kalashnikov, they wanted to say. Because if cartoonists had fallen under their law, they would have gladly beheaded. In public judgment and according to what they call Islam.

And what the Saudis call Islam is what is taught in all the mosques in Europe. Also in those of Rubí: That a Muslim woman should wear a veil so as not to excite men. But above all, not to be confused with the others. To identify as Muslim. To be controllable. That she should not associate with strangers and that she can only marry Muslims. And that it is up to men to watch over them, to be guardians of the collective, pawns of that machinery that forges the Muslim community as a block different from the rest of humanity.

What today is called Islam in Europe is an ideology that preaches segregation. Two ways: the separation between women and men from adolescence - even before - and the division between Muslims and those who are not (in the Wahhabi newspeak called infidels, although I doubt very much that the imam of Rubí made such a theological error serious).

It is that segregation, that awareness of being a superior collective, which makes it easier for the kids from Catalan neighborhoods to become murderers overnight. Because the religion that they have been taught, and they have been told that it is theirs, orders them not to be part of the "infidels", to separate themselves, to distinguish themselves, to become uniform, if they are girls, with the veil. Not believing in the laws of others, not following their rules, not assuming their rights or duties. Be something else. Something superior, members of the ultimate faith, the one God wants for all humanity. A collective only responsible before Him, the Scriptures and the Imams, never before mayors, judges, policemen, before “infidels”.

This is the small and daily violence exercised against the group itself: whoever is born Muslim (and above all, Muslim) and does not comply with divine standards is a traitor. Apostate. It deserves death. They think so. No, the vast majority of European Muslims would not kill anyone. But more and more they would justify it. This is confirmed by Sanaa El Aji, a Moroccan journalist, when it was reported that among the 39 victims of the jihadist massacre at the Reina club in Istanbul last New Year's Eve there were several Moroccans. The reaction on the internet: And what were some Moroccans doing drinking alcohol at a Christian party?

And a couple of pages of Daesh on the internet and the speech of someone who claims to be an imam are enough to redirect this daily violence and launch it against “the others”, those who daily with their example corrupt our people, offer them alcohol, seek to sleep With our girls they want to destroy our faith They are to blame, it is easy to see. And so you grab a kalashnikov or the steering wheel of a van.

Surprising? The young Germans who flocked to the front as volunteers in 1914 were not violent pathologists who hated France. But they had been educated in public schools where wearing a uniform was painted as the highest glory, and dying for the country as the highest duty of the citizen. When someone told them it was time to die killing French people, they lined up.

The homeland of the jihadists of Manchester, Paris, London and Cambrils is Islam. What the Saudis call Islam. They have no other. They have forgotten that their fathers and mothers were Moroccans, Algerians, Pakistanis. They have betrayed the Islam of their elders, that which ordered not to kill, which was just a diffuse, abstract complement, for those who felt that they were citizens of a country, members of a people, perhaps even defenders of a nation or a political ideology.

It is not that they were not capable of killing: they did it in the name of independence, of their nation, perhaps of Marxism or Pan-Arabism. Never of faith. A faith very different from the one that now forms the only identity of their children and that reaches them through satellite channels and through the web pages of European Islamic associations, those that have public funds and are part of state councils. And from the mosques.

We already said that the great mistake, the crime of Europe is not having really accepted as compatriots the immigrants that it invited to maintain their industries, clean their houses and streets, and pay the pensions of their elderly. But what the Muslim clergy have done in the last twenty years is to prevent them from becoming compatriots at all costs, even if they acquired a passport or were born with it under their arms. He has spent a lot of money in getting them to stop being French, British, Spanish, and become Muslim.

That is why the solution proposed from many platforms is so wrong: to collaborate with “moderate Islam” to stop jihadism. Because "moderate Islam" is Islam today: Al Azhar University in Cairo no longer defends anything essentially different from the Saudi Wahhabism that inspires Daesh. The Islam of the generation of the parents and grandparents of these jihadists, that Islam that preached not to kill, no longer has spokespersons, it does not have mosques (and it never did: then Muslims were able to live their faith without the need for preaching). It is on the way to extinction, and its name has been usurped by an inhuman ideology. An ideology that prevents with enormous effort, with money, with the gallows, the rifle and the knife, that Muslim societies go through the Enlightenment process through which the civil society of Europe annulled, after centuries of blood, the deadly power of the Church Catholic

If Driss Salym wants his children not to be murderers, he must tell them that segregation is inhumane. That the Scriptures cannot be grounds for breaking the laws. That no law is divine but all are human conventions. That a woman's hair is no more evil than her nails or her eyebrows. That no one is a better Muslim for wearing a veil, and that no one is a whore for not wearing it. That going to the beach in a bikini is not an offense to God or an invitation to be raped. That you can fall in love with who you want and marry whoever asks for your body. That you can eat what you want at the home of whoever you want, and that the halal industry is nothing more than an imperialist invention to get money, a lot of money, from the ideology of segregation. That nothing happens to read a novel by Salman Rushdie and that it is logical to discuss the process of creation and composition of the Koran. That if one stops believing in the religion assigned to him at birth, let him abandon it without fear. But while you believe, you believe in God, not in a gibberish of rules contrary to reason. In short, if one is not capable of being a Muslim sunbathing on breasts on a beach, it is because one is not Muslim.

If journalists want to give Driss Salym a hand in this endeavor, they could stop crushing his audience, day after day, with interviews with female converts who proudly proclaim their right to identify themselves through the veil, that is, to collaborate with the machinery. that segregates citizenship into two blocks, pure and whore. They might wonder why they have never gone to ask the girls forced to wear a veil, forced to segregate themselves, because of their family, their neighborhood, their Catalan or Madrid ghetto.

If those who call themselves experts want to help Driss Salym, they could stop claiming that true, coherent and immutable Islam is the one that Daesh proclaims, with its string of warrior verses that are so well known by heart, and admit that during For fourteen centuries, Islam was something else, a religion like any other, almost indistinguishable from Christianity and Judaism, formed at each moment by those who made it up; They might remember that Moroccans who dance in a homosexual pilgrimage are also traditional Muslims.

If the police want to do their part, instead of putting on medals for their marksmanship, they could clarify who ordered them to shoot to kill, not only in Cambrils but in half of Europe, always to kill, even if the suspects do not carry weapons, as if The objective was not to leave witnesses, not to have anyone to question, not to know what was behind that moment of terror, not to allow those who could tell us how to become a jihadist to speak.

If politicians want the Islam they raise in their neighborhoods not to be that of murderers, they could stop talking about “diversity”, that term coined to adorn racism, and they could assume that human rights are not diverse, but unique to everybody. They could stop adorning their parties with a councilwoman in a hijab, that fashionable gesture with which they adhere to the ideology of sexual and religious segregation.

They could open the door to the Islamists they now invite to mark the curriculum in public schools, and they could, incidentally, revoke the licenses of Catholic schools that continue to segregate students by sex. They could annul the Concordat and establish that no foreign state, neither Morocco, nor Saudi Arabia, nor the Vatican, should protect Spanish citizens and that no missionary should teach dogmas in school: None.

They could also deny public funds to foundations that promote halal businesses and use the term "Islamophobia" as a throwing weapon to silence all criticism of Islam, those that ask citizens to wear the veil to "stand in solidarity with Muslim women", that is, to support to those who want to segregate them, mark them, control them. They could stop financing seminars in which Spanish converts with scholarships in the Gulf and veil in the brain misrepresent the word freedom. You could think of giving a voice to some of these Moroccan, Egyptian, Palestinian or Algerian women who risk their health, freedom and life day after day, so as not to be swallowed, crushed, imprisoned, killed by that "Islam" whose spread is pay with Spanish public money.

And of course, Catalonian politicians, already in place, could stop making a fool of themselves by protesting against the presence of the king in an anti-jihadist demonstration - no matter how useless - and before talking about "Spain's business with Saudi Arabia" they could give themselves First, he leaves a certain football club that for six years - until July 1 last - sported the name of Qatar on the shirt.

Driss Salym has a lot of homework ahead of him when he stops crying.

and , wrote by Mimut Hammido Yaiza

"Those are not Muslims!"

-Islam is a religion of peace

-You cannot blame all Muslims for four terrorists!

-We do not have to lose forgiveness for the acts of others who do not know their faith

-We have our rights!

-We demand halal food in schools

-We demand that our daughters can wear hijab to school

-We demand that our religion be respected

How many times have we been stuck in front of the television, without fully understanding how that man, knife or gun in hand, is killing passersby on any street shouting at the top of our lungs "Allahu Akbar" (God is the greatest)?

Relax: According to Muslims, those are not Muslims. That phrase does not serve to revive the dead, but it frees them from the bad conscience of knowing that these are their brothers in faith, of knowing that they are the monsters that their ideology has created, of knowing that they are their children, those who sit down to enjoy family dinner, those who one day will go out with a van, a gun or a knife to kill infidels shouting "Allahu Akbar". That phrase "These are not Muslims" clears their conscience, washes their faces in front of those who, like them, do not want to see the reality that is very simple and terrible. Yes, those are Muslims.

They believe the same legends, they follow the same rules, they read the same book, the Koran, and the same hadiths where, as much as the so-called "moderate Muslims" deny it, there is also talk of murdering the infidel, cutting off hands and feet , of admonishing homosexuals, those houris always virgins who will fill with pleasures, that if, earthly, the martyrs immolated in the name of that faith.

Those moderate Muslims will get mad at me for saying all this, they will tell me: You cannot put us all in the same bag, the hadiths and sacred books we must contextualize them and choose what best suits the time in which we live in order to live in peace and harmony with the rest of the world.

Peace? There will be no peace as long as these "moderates" do not admit even the slightest criticism of an ideology that also murders in their name, that of all Muslims.

There will be no peace while they insult the dissident because it offends them, without thinking that the dissident has suffered all his life the offense of that same ideology that does not consider him a person but a subject and prisoner of the norms imposed on him.

There will be no peace as long as all those moderates do not lift their knees from their prayer mats to look at the other cardinal points and see how their ideology is destroying everything it touches.

Women murdered in the name of their God

Peoples persecuted and decimated in the name of their God

Cities razed and subdued in the name of their God

Fratricidal wars in the name of their God

Women and men flogged, imprisoned, harassed and locked up for life in the name of God.

Their mouths are filled with screaming Islamophobia! Racists! And they remain silent as whores (sorry for the expression) when a girl is insulted and humiliated for wearing a short skirt, for declaring herself not a believer, or for freely expressing what she thinks about such a peaceful ideology.

Moreover, it is not that they are silent, it is that those same "moderates" fill the networks with insults, curses and threats to every living being who dares to question their "religion of peace" if the one who questions it is a woman; They even forget that one day they convinced themselves that they were moderate Muslims, and they spit out of their mouths what would seem to any atheist like me atrocities worthy of hell in this and in another world.

I accuse you, I accuse you "moderates." I accuse you of barbarism, of unreason, of the persecution to which you submit to anyone who disagrees. You are delighted to be able to demand your rights, but you never take into account or respect the rights of others. You ask for respect and you don't respect. You live enchanted in countries where there is freedom of expression and you exercise it, but as soon as we exercise it, you throw yourself at our jugular, like hyenas hungry for blood in the name of that respect that you have never had with us.

I have found myself many times in the position of publicly defending Islam against those who say that it is a more violent religion than others. I'm sick of doing it. I am not the one who has to defend Islam, that is up to you, and I assure you that if you continue defending it as before, one day it will drown in its own blood. Because the great victims of that violence that you keep silent are the Muslims themselves.

You are guilty for your words and especially for your silences.

You have cursed me many times, me and those of us who disagree, explain and argue why the Muslim world must change. You make up a thousand excuses, you call us ignorant.

You ignore, being a flock, that the shepherd takes care of his sheep to sell them later to the highest bidder in the market. The wolf is not us, the wolf is called Islamism and is devouring you slowly because he does not have it, you are his flock.


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 19, 2020)

Maybe France should find some fucking balls and send the little prick to the guillotine.

Don't forget to the let the French people spit on and beat him before you slice his rotten little head off. 
It's the only thing extremist cavemen understand. Gentleness doesn't work on animals.* I mean terrorists* before some retarded SJW gasps and goes ERMAGERD HE MEANS MUSLIMS.

I don't.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 19, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Maybe France should find some fucking balls and send the little prick to the guillotine.
> 
> Don't forget to the let the French people spit on and beat him before you slice his rotten little head off.
> It's the only thing extremist cavemen understand. Gentleness doesn't work on animals.* I mean terrorists* before some retarded SJW gasps and goes ERMAGERD HE MEANS MUSLIMS.
> ...



The terrorist got shot.


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 19, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> The terrorist got shot.



That's a shame, he got off too easy.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Oct 19, 2020)

No it a blessing, if the police had caught him alive, he probably could have gotten out after 20 years with french current justice system.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 19, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Maybe France should find some fucking balls and send the little prick to the guillotine.
> 
> Don't forget to the let the French people spit on and beat him before you slice his rotten little head off.
> It's the only thing extremist cavemen understand. Gentleness doesn't work on animals.* I mean terrorists* before some retarded SJW gasps and goes ERMAGERD HE MEANS MUSLIMS.
> ...


He is already dead.


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 19, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> No it a blessing, if the police had caught him alive, he probably could have gotten out after 20 years with french current justice system.



Yeah, the shame part is that he literally can't get the punishment he deserves.


----------



## Pliskin (Oct 19, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Maybe France should find some fucking balls and send the little prick to the guillotine.
> 
> Don't forget to the let the French people spit on and beat him before you slice his rotten little head off.
> It's the only thing extremist cavemen understand. Gentleness doesn't work on animals.* I mean terrorists* before some retarded SJW gasps and goes ERMAGERD HE MEANS MUSLIMS.
> ...



Decapitating an already dead man seems not very in tune with western values imho.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 19, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> No it a blessing, if the police had caught him alive, he probably could have gotten out after 20 years with french current justice system.


DEFINITELY. You guys have no idea how @CrownedEagle is right on that. I prefer to know this monster is dead. That’s why I’m ok with death penalty for terrorists. It’s a shame Salah Abdeslam is still alive in prison at the cost of french taxpayers. I could accept him alive if he was sent to a Bagne to be used as a free labour for life.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Oct 19, 2020)

If i remember correctly, i think France did something like that when they wrote "From France or Paris with love" on the rockets they used to bomb some terrorist cell shithole.

A little creativity like that wouldn't hurt in this situation  i think


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 19, 2020)

Defending or fostering understanding for the killer is misplaced. 

There are real issues in how Europe treats its Muslim population and some can drive Muslims towards radicalization. If for instance this was prompted by that whole Quran burning nonsense you had in Norway then maybe, maybe something like that would be appropriate. However firstly the final responsibility is always on the Muslim themselves. Those few in question choose to become murderers or try to overthrow civilization and that's on them.

And more importantly, this was not prompted by being overly hostile or insensitive to the Muslim population. This was prompted by a satirical cartoon, a perfectly normal, perfectly understandable and legitimate practice that stems back centuries. This was a Muslim being outraged by basic free expression, basic satire and basic practice, and decided to murder someone for it. He forfeited any right to belong to our society.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 19, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Defending or fostering understanding for the killer is *misplaced*.
> 
> There are real issues in how Europe treats its Muslim population and some can drive Muslims towards radicalization. If for instance this was prompted by that whole Quran burning nonsense you had in Norway then maybe, maybe something like that would be appropriate. However firstly the final responsibility is always on the Muslim themselves. Those few in question choose to become murderers or try to overthrow civilization and that's on them.
> 
> And more importantly, this was not prompted by being overly hostile or insensitive to the Muslim population. This was prompted by a satirical cartoon, a perfectly normal, perfectly understandable and legitimate practice that stems back centuries. This was a Muslim being outraged by basic free expression, basic satire and basic practice, and decided to murder someone for it. He forfeited any right to belong to our society.


You are very nice with them. These people that always excusing terrorism have a moral responsibility. They are the moral accomplices of these killers because with all their mental gymnastics they try to make acceptable the horror by stripping the blame from the killer and put all the guilt on the victim.
It’s because of these accomplices who manipulate the public opinion minds that we are powerless to fight against these terrorists. They didn’t directly mentioning their favorite excuse “Islamophobia” but they more or less tries to play this card when one of them call us hypocrite and claims  we use secularism against Muslim while we supposedly “want to become a nation ruled by Christian beliefs”.
These people that pretend to be moderate, open mind or woke just showed their true face and need to be exposed. They try to shame us but the shame should be on them. They should be ashamed for what they *really* stand for.


----------



## Junta1987 (Oct 19, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> Ugh, Yeah we do, not terrorist one but assimilation can be problematic just not at the same level.



muslims cause the most problems compared to other religions, just look at the list of terror attacks


----------



## CrownedEagle (Oct 19, 2020)

I will be more moderate on this subject, Muslims are very often discriminated against in France and Europe in general, the names and faces with North African consonance have less chance of finding a job or housing which doesn't help for integration, debate on the veil if it is understandable sometimes is also very hypocritical because for many isn't the just freedom for woman that bother them but the expression of Islam in their vision field, also several media and political figures add fuel on the fire with controversial remarks that divides more than unites, the problem being that generally the terrorists who make these attacks doesn't seem to give a shit about that, what bothers them is the Western way of life.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 19, 2020)

We all know now that this interview of the girl by Abdelhakim Sefrioui and her father Ibrahim Abou Tahla was fabricated because she wasn’t even one of the teacher’s student. They just heard this teacher show the cartoons to his class and organised a fake interview pretending his daughter was part of his class.
In the interview what the girl say is terrible, especially when she claims “he doesn’t respect us” “for them we are not equal to them”.
You see, this is exactly what the Islamists are able to do to advance their political agenda. They advance their Islamists project with lies. There is a name for that. Taqiya


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 19, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> I will be more moderate on this subject, Muslims are very often discriminated against in France and Europe in general, the names and faces with North African consonance have less chance of finding a job or housing which doesn't help for integration, debate on the veil if it is understandable sometimes is also very hypocritical because for many isn't the just freedom for woman that bother them but the expression of Islam in their vision field, also several media and political figures add fuel on the fire with controversial remarks that divides more than unites, the problem being that generally the terrorists who make these attacks doesn't seem to give a shit about that, what bothers them is the Western way of life.


You very softly start to do like the others. We could argue about the problems of Muslims in France but in this very specific case, the killer decided to take the head of a teacher to appease Allah. This is by far not related to the social issue in the country but about a sharia punishment given on french soil by an asylum seeker.


----------



## Justiciar (Oct 19, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Defending or fostering understanding for the killer is misplaced.


This. There's nothing more fair and just than sentencing a murderer to death.


----------



## Junta1987 (Oct 19, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> I will be more moderate on this subject, Muslims are very often discriminated against in France and Europe in general, the names and faces with North African consonance have less chance of finding a job or housing which doesn't help for integration, debate on the veil if it is understandable sometimes is also very hypocritical because for many isn't the just freedom for woman that bother them but the expression of Islam in their vision field, also several media and political figures add fuel on the fire with controversial remarks that divides more than unites, the problem being that generally the terrorists who make these attacks doesn't seem to give a shit about that, what bothers them is the Western way of life.



again: other religious groups cause not nearly as many problems. The core problem are the religious beliefs (the hadiths in particular). If muslims continue to deny this, those terror attacks will continue to happen.

I am so sick of the fact that people virtue signal against fascism but give religious totalitarianism a pass


----------



## stream (Oct 20, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Defending or fostering understanding for the killer is misplaced.


It's also important to note that killers like this one are an aberration caused by a bigger issue. The solution cannot be to concentrate on such cases and try to catch them, because it's like trying finding a needle in a haystack that randomly produces needles.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Oct 20, 2020)

Political & Religious Caricatures Book to Be Released in France in Response to Teacher's Killing

The new book is expected to feature some of the “most striking” cartoons that have been published in both the regional and national press of France.

Some 13 regions of France have brought forth an initiative to publish a book of caricatures to be distributed at high schools, after the recent murder and decapitation of a French history teacher who showed a cartoon of the Islamic prophet Muhammad to his students.

As Renaud Muselier, president of the Regions of France, explained, the new book will feature “the most striking religious and political cartoons published in the regional press alongside those published in the national press".

"We are going to ask a college of historians to put into perspective the right to caricature in the political history of our country," Muselier said as quoted by AFP, condemning the teacher's murder as a "despicable and cowardly assassination".
He also remarked that the Ministry of National Education is going to be associated "with this initiative so that this book can be made available to all high school students in France".

"By this gesture, while respecting our skills, we want to testify to our commitments to defend the values of the Republic and the fundamental right of each and every one of our fellow citizens to live in peace and freedom", Muselier declared.
On Friday night, French media reported that a history teacher, later identified as Samuel Paty, 47, was attacked and decapitated by an 18-year-old refugee of Chechen origin. The attack came after Paty showed a cartoon of the Islamic prophet Muhammad to his students at the school in Conflans-Sainte-Honorine, north-west of Paris.

The killer, identified as Abdoullakh Anzorov – who, as a spokesperson for the Russian Embassy in France explained, had lived in France with his family on a legal basis since 2008 - was shot dead by French police shortly after the attack. Nine other people were detained as part of the investigation.


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 20, 2020)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> I feel bad for Muslims that even if they have nothing to do with this fucking wacko have to continue apologizing or loudly speak out just so they can prove to non-Muslims they are not radicals.....



No, you’re just worried you’ll get searched the next time you set foot in Charles de Gaulle Airport because, as we’ve established, YER BRAUN.


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 20, 2020)

Rifulofthewest said:


> This is the small and daily violence exercised against the group itself: whoever is born Muslim (and above all, Muslim) and does not comply with divine standards is a traitor. Apostate. It deserves death.


Some muslims think relocating an apostate to a non-muslim country is also a viable option, not just executing them.



Le Male Absolu said:


> “Islamophobia”


i hate this term so much. Its not irrational for me to dislike a religion that calls for my violent subjugation. Its just not.
If people mean bigotry against muslims as people, they should find a better term for that.



Le Male Absolu said:


> In the interview what the girl say is terrible, especially when she claims “he doesn’t respect us” “for them we are not equal to them”.
> You see, this is exactly what the Islamists are able to do to advance their political agenda. They advance their Islamists project with lies. *There is a name for that. Taqiya*


yes and no. taqiyya is a concept from shia islam, majority of muslims are sunnis though. Also, taqiyya is supposed to protect the muslim if he is in a dangerous situation where he might need to lie about his faith. This term taqiyya often gets conflated with muslims lying.

But there is this:


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 20, 2020)

Asaya7 said:


> yes and no. taqiyya is a concept from shia islam, majority of muslims are sunnis though. Also, taqiyya is supposed to protect the muslim if he is in a dangerous situation where he might need to lie about his faith. This term taqiyya often gets conflated with muslims lying.
> 
> But there is this:


I know but it’s like the word “Jihad” we use nowadays while the word have a different meaning. There is a modern definition of Taqiya that is used to define lies used in order to advance Islamists project.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CrownedEagle (Oct 20, 2020)

Le Male Absolu said:


> You very softly start to do like the others. We could argue about the problems of Muslims in France but in this very specific case, the killer decided to take the head of a teacher to appease Allah. This is by far not related to the social issue in the country but about a sharia punishment given on french soil by an asylum seeker.



All terrorists in France wasn't immigrees, some was born in this country.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 20, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> All terrorists in France wasn't immigrees, some was born in this country.


Yes, but I’m talking about the case in question. Not all terrorists were immigrants but some of them were and if we want to limit the chances of attacks, we should limit the access to our country from people of certain regions.

For the domestic terrorism the solution is social but also ideological. It’s difficult  to solve the social issue because of the poor results of our economy. It should be done years ago (now I feel it’s too late). Discrimination against Muslims and especially Maghrebi Muslims will be on the rise and it’s not only because of terrorism....these people are over represented in crimes and “incivilities” and that impact their image.
With this terrorist attack and the anger, I don’t see hope for Muslims in France.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Oct 20, 2020)

Le Male Absolu said:


> Yes, but I’m talking about the case in question. Not all terrorists were immigrants but some of them were and if we want to limit the chances of attacks, we should limit the access to our country from people of certain regions.
> 
> For the domestic terrorism the solution is social but also ideological. It’s difficult  to solve the social issue because of the poor results of our economy. It should be done years ago (now I feel it’s too late). Discrimination against Muslims and especially Maghrebi Muslims will be on the rise and it’s not only because of terrorism....these people are over represented in crimes and “incivilities” and that impact their image.
> With this terrorist attack and the anger, I don’t see hope for Muslims in France.



That still not a reason to discriminate them, terrorist doesn't represent all muslims...


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 20, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> That still not a reason to discriminate them, terrorist doesn't represent all muslims...


It’s easy to say that but in the reality, the discrimination cannot be avoided. You won’t make me believe that even yourself, you don’t have an opinion on these people. I’m pretty sure a lot of them fine but a significant part of the Muslim in France are problematic, and I’m not talking only about terrorism.
I know people here will not like what I say but I’ll be honest. I prefer to avoid French Muslim and it’s said by someone who came back from Malaysia. There is a problem with the french Muslim, these people that are also rejected by their country of origin for the same reasons. You and me know that despite the existence of racism,  the rest of the country is more and more worried about the behaviour of this population. A worry shared by the rest of the population whatever they are black, white or Asian.
It sad to say that but of the teacher was in a school in a area without Muslim, he would not face an harassment campaign over cartoons that lead to his death.
In an ideal world, we should incite to not discriminate but in reality we cannot prevent people to apply the simple logic that it’s better for their safety to be farer from a population over represented in crime and murder and I agree that the first victims of that are the honest Muslims that respect the rules and live peacefully with the rest of the country.


----------



## Rifulofthewest (Oct 20, 2020)

Asaya7 said:


> Some muslims think relocating an apostate to a non-muslim country is also a viable option, not just executing them.



Well, it seems to me that these people are horrible, the step before those who ask death to apostates, and a cheap excuse to calm their conscience.

They seem even worse to me knowing that in most Muslim countries there are religious minorities (and not so "minorities") and there are atheists, who in principle are not persecuted, so that now they appear "moderate" to say that exile is better than death, despite the fact that the situation current of most countries is already better than their proposal.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Oct 20, 2020)

Le Male Absolu said:


> It’s easy to say that but in the reality, the discrimination cannot be avoided. You won’t make me believe that even yourself, you don’t have an opinion on these people. I’m pretty sure a lot of them fine but a significant part of the Muslim in France are problematic, and I’m not talking only about terrorism.
> I know people here will not like what I say but I’ll be honest. I prefer to avoid French Muslim and it’s said by someone who came back from Malaysia. There is a problem with the french Muslim, these people that are also rejected by their country of origin for the same reasons. You and me know that despite the existence of racism,  the rest of the country is more and more worried about the behaviour of this population. A worry shared by the rest of the population whatever they are black, white or Asian.
> It sad to say that but of the teacher was in a school in a area without Muslim, he would not face an harassment campaign over cartoons that lead to his death.
> In an ideal world, we should incite to not discriminate but in reality we cannot prevent people to apply the simple logic that it’s better for their safety to be farer from a population over represented in crime and murder and I agree that the first victims of that are the honest Muslims that respect the rules and live peacefully with the rest of the country.



It depends, not all are the same and the majority are calm and respectful despite the fact that they may have very backward opinions but each one has their own beliefs, the problem remains the same it is not by ostracizing them that it will improve the situation in France, Muslims will always be connected to France via colonization, immigration and its overseas territories, trying to ignore them will not make them disappear, the main problem is the ghetto culture, Islam and radicalism are often very much linked which created a lot of incivility and violence. 

Other camp isn't totally innocent and there is a desire for some that Muslims and other communities remain excluded, it is not because this attack took place that we should forget about it.


----------



## Justiciar (Oct 20, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> It depends, not all are the same and the majority are calm and respectful


In Nazi Germany most Germans were "calm and respectful," but the holocaust still happened. In fact, it's because most Germans didn't really care about what their government did that enabled it to happen.

You have the same thing everywhere in history, Pol Pot is another great example.


----------



## El Hermano (Oct 20, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> it's so difficult to not draw a cartoon of the prophet?
> are you serious?


Is it difficult not to decapitate a living human being because they drew a cartoon? Is it ok now to murder people who don't have the same beliefs as you for any reason other than self-defense?

You don't get to seek refuge in a country and then not adhere to their culture and rules, but demand them to adhere to yours not to mention by violence to the most barbaric extent.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 20, 2020)

El Hermano said:


> Is it difficult not to decapitate a living human being because they drew a cartoon? Is it ok now to murder people who don't have the same beliefs as you for any reason other than self-defense?
> 
> You don't get to seek refuge in a country and then not adhere to their culture and rules, but demand them to adhere to yours not to mention by violence to the most barbaric extent.


order of operations here mr. don't come late to the thread and ping me into it.
who did the first wrong?


----------



## El Hermano (Oct 20, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> order of operations here mr. don't come late to the thread and ping me into it.
> who did the first wrong?


Yeah couldn't care less.

Your little muslim friend did the first wrong thinking he could come to Europe and impose his deranged beliefs upon a civillized society. And I'd say murdering someone is far worse than making a charicature of Muhammad or any other God/Deity. I'd also be displeased if people disrespected my Jewish heritage in a way that tries to hurt its image, but I would never even dream of hurting, let alone murdering someone over it because I'm a sensible human being.

Then again, I've seen your comments, you genuinely attempt to justify murder and pure insanity. You tell people they should cave to Islam even if they merely do it a favor by saving the asses of the people who practice it instead of letting them tear each other apart.

You're quite fucking unhinged. Nothing more to say to you.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 20, 2020)

El Hermano said:


> Yeah couldn't care less.
> 
> Your little muslim friend did the first wrong thinking he could come to Europe and impose his deranged beliefs upon a civillized society. And I'd say murdering someone is far worse than making a charicature of Muhammad or any other God/Deity. I'd also be displeased if people disrespected my Jewish heritage in a way that tries to hurt its image, but I would never even dream of hurting, let alone murdering someone over it because I'm a sensible human being.
> 
> ...


then don't quote me if you couldn't care less.
actually don't care instead.
all this is avoided if the teacher simply follows rule #1, don't show a depiction of muhammad.
south park creators had to hire a small army to guard their studio when they did the same, i don't see the teacher affording a small army.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 20, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> then don't quote me if you couldn't care less.
> actually don't care instead.
> all this is avoided if the teacher simply follows rule #1, don't show a depiction of muhammad.
> south park creators had to hire a small army to guard their studio when they did the same, i don't see the teacher affording a small army.





Radical Muslims do not make the rules in France.
They can behead anyone they want in their country idc.
Their country their rules.
When they step into the western civilized world they respect their rules.
Rule #1 dont behead people


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 20, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Radical Muslims do not make the rules in France.
> They can behead anyone they want in their country idc.
> Their country their rules.
> When they step into the western civilized world they respect their rules.
> Rule #1 dont behead people


that's nice and all, but that's not how islam runs.
but i've explained this already. me, coming from one of the most tolerant nations in the world.
if you are to have islam in your country, then pictures of Muhammad won't be permitted. not in a class, not in a cartoon.
there will always be someone willing to sully their hands when they see such things. these men will die for their beliefs.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Oct 20, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> that's nice and all, but that's not how islam runs.
> but i've explained this already. me, coming from one of the most tolerant nations in the world.
> if you are to have islam in your country, then pictures of Muhammad won't be permitted. not in a class, not in a cartoon.
> there will always be someone willing to sully their hands when they see such things. these men will die for their beliefs.


Going by this logic. People can start Crusading to wipe out the Heretics again. 

Your religion isn't an excuse to murder people no matter where you live, who your god is, or any other factors.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 20, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> that's nice and all, but that's not how islam runs.
> but i've explained this already. me, coming from one of the most tolerant nations in the world.
> if you are to have islam in your country, then pictures of Muhammad won't be permitted. not in a class, not in a cartoon.
> there will always be someone willing to sully their hands when they see such things. these men will die for their beliefs.



Ok so you understand the solution.
Re education or a complete ban.
The west should not bend the knee to appease immigrants.
They need to change not the other way around.
If I want to wear a miny skirt then I should be able to.
Imagine getting attacked or harrassed for wearing a skirt?
At least the punishment is not beheading.
They just get beat up or so Ive seen.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 20, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Ok so you understand the solution.
> Re education or a complete ban.
> The west should not bend the knee to appease immigrants.
> They need to change not the other way around.
> ...


Well in some countries, they don’t need to imagine.


*When a Saudi woman daring not to wear a hijab leads to calls for her beheading, maybe it's time the UK paid attention*

It’s with the same mindset that this teacher was killed.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 20, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Ok so you understand the solution.
> Re education or a complete ban.
> The west should not bend the knee to appease immigrants.
> They need to change not the other way around.
> ...


re-education is not possible, you cannot rewrite the word of god. that would be heresy, you no doubt start a holy war even attempting.
and most outside the religion won't tolerate a full ban, and heck that would sour the oil relations with the middle east anyway.
so that can't happen either cause the political bigwigs and shadow elite outright won't allow it to happen, along with the pc folk who preach tolerance but are unable to practice tolerance but like to think they talk a good game when it comes to tolerance.
if tolerance is real, and respect is real, then the depiction of muhammad is vilified. you simply don't do that.
if tolerance is not real then we blame islam and talk of re-education and bans. which won't ever materialise either.

also, right now, in murica, people get attacked for wearing the wrong hat.
wearing a hat vs disrespecting a core religious value.
well...at this point the 2 parties might as well be religions.
but i digress.

my nation is very tolerant of people and their beliefs. by all accounts it shouldn't work but it does, because people respect each others core beliefs. one doesn't have to agree with those core beliefs but for tolerance to even begin to exist there must be a respect of them. ergo here, you do not show the depiction of muhammad.
if the hyper tolerant west want's to even pretend to be tolerant then the same understanding will have to be reached.
sorry to say it, that teacher fucked up. most are too PC to say it frankly. it's all good to label the one guy crazy, or an extremist, or a literalist or what have you, but the religion does enact it's law in the real physical world. that's what the book is for. that's how it is used. it supersedes all other law because it is interpreted as the word of god, and it only remains the direct word of god for as long as it is not attributed to the prophet himself, akin to christianity now becoming the word of jesus and not god. something the founder foresaw and so doesn't want occurring with the true word of god.
this is why you cannot depict the prophet. to do that undercuts the whole thing. and you upset a bunch of staunch believing men who will act on that heresy as the book does justify violence in very specific instances.

but i see, no doubt, that the faux-tolerance of the west is indeed not real. the west is against all cultural norms that are not promulgated by them, and so won't ever be able to reconcile this issue.
"but it's a cartoon" that's exactly the problem.
"but we believe in education" there are ways to educate on the topic that don't involve a depiction
"but freedom of expression" freedom of expression is not freedom to disrespect entire religions and their values.
"but the enlightenment" the islamic world shaped the enlightenment anyway.
"but this is the west, our law is the law" sharia came to town and stated otherwise.

anyway.
no doubt the PC hive-mind misses the point again. wouldn't surprise me.
islam is instructed to tolerate homosexuality when living in the west. you might as well extend the other half of the olive branch and tolerate that islam never wants a depiction of the prophet or allah to be penned by man.
there will always be someone willing to get their hands dirty if such a misstep is made, and they will give their life for that belief.
teacher? dead.
islamic worshipper? dead.
one knew the consequences and deemed it worth it, the other thought they would escape the consequences.
but the west is ever so used to escaping consequences by forces not originating in the west.
fastest growing religion in the world is? islam. good reason for that, it hasn't been diluted and sullied yet.

but i digress, too much time has been spent in this thread already, and the hive-mind refuses to take responsibility for encouraging depictions of the prophet in the first place, instead preaching faux-tolerance, freedom of expression and the enlightenment, which they have no full knowledge of except when it so suits them.
otherwise we should just drop the farce and let the white kids say nigga/nigger, that would no doubt be most wholesome.


----------



## Zenith (Oct 20, 2020)

Insha'allah


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 20, 2020)

Lmao le double down and paste those depictions all over the place
Force those guys to be tolerant.
Imagine living in fear of getting decapitated in your own country for not being the same religion as the immigrants?
The teacher did not mess up
The terrorist did.
He is dead.
Do we have those problems in the USA?


----------



## Zenith (Oct 20, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Lmao le double down and paste those depictions all over the place
> Force those guys to be tolerant.
> Imagine living in fear of getting decapitated in your own country for not being the same religion as the immigrants?
> The teacher did not mess up
> ...



this is racist


----------



## Masterblack06 (Oct 20, 2020)

I mean, it's essentially this


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 20, 2020)

Zenith said:


> this is racist



Religion is a race?
Since when?
Kek


----------



## Zenith (Oct 20, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Religion is a race?
> Since when?
> Kek



Fatima from oriental and gender studies told me that attacking Islam is racist. Check your privilege!


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 20, 2020)

Zenith said:


> Fatima from oriental and gender studies told me that attacking Islam is racist. Check your privilege!



I wasnt aware m8.


----------



## Zenith (Oct 20, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> I wasnt aware m8.



That's totally what a privileged person would say.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 21, 2020)

Sherlōck said:


> TBH, sometimes my dark side surfaces and think Xi is doing nothing wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> This is idiotic.


And the West is idiotic for continuing to think they can air pics of Muhammad.
funnily enough it was one of the smartest of you lot, a teacher, that did it.
How very unclever.
Foolish of me to expect the rest of the peanut gallery to grasp why the depiction is a big no no after that.
If you don't get it by now then you never ever will, and that is the real shame here.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 21, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> And the West is idiotic for continuing to think they can air pics of Muhammad.
> funnily enough it was one of the smartest of you lot, a teacher, that did it.
> How very unclever.
> Foolish of me to expect the rest of the peanut gallery to grasp why the depiction is a big no no after that.
> If you don't get it by now then you never ever will, and that is the real shame here.



We dont negotiate with Terrorist m8.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Corvida (Oct 21, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> re-education is not possible, you cannot rewrite the word of god. that would be heresy,



you can reeducate  the men who read it,  even if God existed.







> my nation is very tolerant of people and their beliefs.
> this is why you cannot depict the prophet


This sums it all

this is not tolerance




> . to do that undercuts the whole thing. and you upset a bunch of staunch believing men


Murderers



> who will act on that heresy



that will murder in cold blood



> as the book does justify violence in very specific instances.



The the book isnt valid as a guide of conduct



> [
> such a misstep is made, and they will give their life for that belief.



No

they will take a life  for a belief



> teacher? dead.



murdered

beheaded

Not a valid consequence by any valid religion


> islamic worshipper?



Murderer, fanatic , not "islamic worshipper"




> one knew the consequences and deemed it worth it,


One murdered and was shot because he threatened to kill more



> the other thought they would escape the consequences.


Any religion that sees murder as  a oopps what did he expect natural consecuences is deeply flawed


> but the west is ever so used to escaping consequences by forces not originating in the west.
> fastest growing religion in the world is? islam. good reason for that, it hasn't been diluted and sullied yet.



which means is in sore need of enlightment and reform becasue it is sullied already


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 21, 2020)

Corvida said:


> you can reeducate  the men who read it,  even if God existed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really don't get it huh.
Like at all.
Tells me cultural education is lax in the West, but that no doubt goes for education in general.
What's that saying, play stupid games win stupid prizes?
it fits in this story.
Now I would love to not be bothered with this thread anymore.
None of you are convincing me of anything other than the cultural intolerance of the West.


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 21, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> funnily enough it was one of the smartest of you lot, a teacher, that did it.
> 
> How very unclever.



First of all, not French.



aiyanah said:


> And the West is idiotic for continuing to think they can air pics of Muhammad.



Muslims are idiot if they think killing people is giving them a point in their favor. 



aiyanah said:


> Foolish of me to expect the rest of the peanut gallery to grasp why the depiction is a big no no after that.



It's foolish for a religious zealot to understand anything not blinded by faith.

It's not West. Muslims biggest enemy are themselves. 

So he killed a teacher? He killed 100 people by driving a bus through a crowded place? So what? It isn't going to earn him, Muslims or Islam any points. More so people are going to see Muslim in more negative light than before. It doesn't do anyone any favor aside from delusional thinking that he will be sent to Jannat to have sex with 72 virgin angels. 

Any Muslim with above 80 IQ doesn't think terrorism benefits them in any way even if they do support terrorism in some degree. 

Even Quran & Hadith it was said not to go extreme with religion as that will destroy the religion itself. It was said about Jews & Christianity but applies to Islam as well.

_Say, “O People of the Book! Do not go to extremes in your faith beyond the truth, nor follow the vain desires of those who went astray before ˹you˺. They misled many and strayed from the Right Way.”_

Al-Ma'idah 5:77​


> If you don't get it by now then you never ever will, and that is the real shame here.



And you don't get what Free speech means. 

Do I think those who draw caricature of religious figure goes extreme? I do.

Do I think it's wrong? I do. 

But I also support their freedom of expression. So I am going to support their right to express their opinion no matter what I think of their pinion. 

It's a hard concept to understand for a religious zealot. I understand. 

Also I think you should be put in terrorist watch list.


----------



## wibisana (Oct 21, 2020)

if you see aiyanah dude irl, just run, you dont know when he gonna explode

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Junta1987 (Oct 21, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> You really don't get it huh.
> Like at all.
> Tells me cultural education is lax in the West, but that no doubt goes for education in general.
> What's that saying, play stupid games win stupid prizes?
> ...



Who cares that they get butthurt over Mohammad pictures? freedom of speech is more important than their feeling. Do we have to accept their shitty treatment of apostates or gays as well? Stonings and beheading?

Everyone with a couple brain cells should realize that this is a culture war and muslims are trying to water down our values


----------



## The Great One (Oct 21, 2020)

Muslim apologists, Muslim apologists everywhere.


----------



## stream (Oct 21, 2020)

To be honest, I find people are generally amazingly restrained and polite. It would be trivial for anybody to hammer the freedom of speech point by mass-producing stickers depicting Mohammad and placing them on every lamppost. You don't even need to use cartoons, you can use medieval Persian paintings . The fact people are _not_ doing this tells me they are actually pretty respectful of Muslim sensitivities.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 21, 2020)

stream said:


> To be honest, I find people are generally amazingly restrained and polite. It would be trivial for anybody to hammer the freedom of speech point by mass-producing stickers depicting Mohammad and placing them on every lamppost. You don't even need to use cartoons, you can use medieval Persian paintings . The fact people are _not_ doing means they are actually pretty respectful of Muslim sensitivities.


If I post these cartoons it would be purely informative. Like to describe something on it and share with people that can handle it. The teacher in question proposed his students who didn’t want to see the cartoons to live for a moment the classroom in order to preserve them but even with the desire to preserve the sensitivities, it wasn’t enough to escape a “fatwa”.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Oct 21, 2020)

wibisana said:


> if you see aiyanah dude irl, just run, you dont know when he gonna explode



I cannot understand how the moderation can then leave its messages which limit it terrorism apology.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 21, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> I cannot understand how the moderation can then leave its messages which limit it terrorism apology.


They are maybe friends with him. You risk more if you mention Greta Thunberg’s autism.
There are active when it come to lock legit news with the excuse of “crusading”.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Oct 21, 2020)

It's honestly incredible that this thread was even allowed to exist for as long as it did.
Maybe MB is busy or smth ...


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 21, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> one doesn't have to agree with those core beliefs but for tolerance to even begin to exist there must be a respect of them. ergo here, you do not show the depiction of muhammad.


Yeah well i will never respect islam



aiyanah said:


> "but freedom of expression" freedom of expression is not freedom to disrespect entire religions and their values.


Uhm, but it is, as long as the person disrespecting an entire religion is not inciting violence against adherents of said religion.



aiyanah said:


> fastest growing religion in the world is? islam. good reason for that, it hasn't been diluted and sullied yet.


Very good reason, birth rates.


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 21, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> And the West is idiotic for continuing to think they can air pics of Muhammad.
> funnily enough it was one of the smartest of you lot, a teacher, that did it.
> How very unclever.
> Foolish of me to expect the rest of the peanut gallery to grasp why the depiction is a big no no after that.
> If you don't get it by now then you never ever will, and that is the real shame here.


the west is idiotic for trying to protect muslim feelings. If they cant deal with their religion being mocked and/or criticized, thats not our problem. There is a reason that recently quran-burning, eating/tearing up the quran were huge topics among critics of islam on youtube. This shit needs to get normalized so insane shitheads dont go around beheading people. And this has nothing to do with being intolerant. But as another famous critic of islam (and ex-muslim) once said:


Sooo, yeah, i will not tolerate people who think its fine beheading people because of a drawing that offends them.


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 21, 2020)

stream said:


> To be honest, I find people are generally amazingly restrained and polite. It would be trivial for anybody to hammer the freedom of speech point by mass-producing stickers depicting Mohammad and placing them on every lamppost. You don't even need to use cartoons, you can use medieval Persian paintings . The fact people are _not_ doing this tells me they are actually pretty respectful of Muslim sensitivities.


the teacher even told muslim students to leave the classroom as it might offend them. He did nothing wrong, he did everything right, but thats just not relevant for religious lunatics.


----------



## Zenith (Oct 21, 2020)

I think aiyanah is just taking the piss out of you guys because I remember him from when I used to post in the Vegeta fanclub and he was solid and rational. Only trolling can explain this level of mental regression.


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 21, 2020)

Zenith said:


> I think aiyanah is just taking the piss out of you guys because I remember him from when I used to post in the Vegeta fanclube and he was solid and rational. Only trolling can explain this level of mental regression.


i wasnt sure either, his recent posts in the cafe also seemed to be fairly rational. But you never know lol


----------



## wibisana (Oct 21, 2020)

Zenith said:


> I think aiyanah is just taking the piss out of you guys because I remember him from when I used to post in the Vegeta fanclube and he was solid and rational. Only trolling can explain this level of mental regression.


so you are now Terrorist's apologizer's apologizer?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 21, 2020)

Asaya7 said:


> the teacher even told muslim students to leave the classroom as it might offend them. He did nothing wrong, he did everything right, but thats just not relevant for religious lunatics.


They created a fake of interview of girl that was not even in his class with the complicity of her father pretending that the teacher didn’t respect them and don’t see them as equal. 
Their strategy is the victimisation to advance their agenda of conquest. They play with our values and naivety. 
We can see this strategy even here in this thread. You just have to read few comments. The speech of the Islamo-leftists can be read in this thread. We can ask ourselves if this islamo-leftism also mod this forum.
The good thing is that everyone can see that  terrorism apology is not a minor thing far from us but something much more mainstream.


----------



## WT (Oct 21, 2020)

I consider myself to be a relatively strict Muslim but completely accept this whole cartoon thing is complete nonsense. Reminds me of school where someone would draw the ugliest picture they could whilst saying 'its you'. Sadly there are people out there willing to kill over this which escapes me.

Reality for me is that no one even knew what Mohammad looked like, so at best the depictions made are of some random Arab looking man...


----------



## Corvida (Oct 21, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> You really don't get it huh.
> Like at all.
> Tells me cultural education is lax in the West, but that no doubt goes for education in general.



Tells me fanaticism is an strong cancer to any society and religous fanaticism is one of the worst



> What's that saying, play stupid games win stupid prizes?




Like becoming  a murderous beast



> it fits in this story.
> Now I would love to not be bothered with this thread anymore.
> None of you are convincing me of anything other than the cultural intolerance of the West.



there is no better proof of cultural intolerance than beheading a teacher with a butchers knife


----------



## Zenith (Oct 21, 2020)

funny thing is, if I speak my mind I'll get banned for racism for like the third time in a span of 2 months? It's funny because we can attack Christians as if they were a monolith (when there's a lot Christian denominations!), but the moment one says something about Muslims or China in general terms, then the ban hammer will rain down on you faster than lightning, because "generalisations are bad", ha!

In other news, I'm actually shocked at the amount of activity in the Cafe'; I'm seeing a few new faces, and considering it's become a tightly monitored echo chamber, I expected free thinkers to have migrated to some other forum or venue.


----------



## Zenith (Oct 21, 2020)

Le Male Absolu said:


> They created a fake of interview of girl that was not even in his class with the complicity of her father pretending that the teacher didn’t respect them and don’t see them as equal.
> Their strategy is the victimisation to advance their agenda of conquest. They play with our values and naivety.
> We can see this strategy even here in this thread. You just have to read few comments. The speech of the Islamo-leftists can be read in this thread. We can ask ourselves if this islamo-leftism also mod this forum.
> The good thing is that everyone can see that  terrorism apology is not a minor thing far from us but something much more mainstream.



What these apologists don't seem to get is that barbaric incidents like this one make normal people jaded when shootings like the one in the Australian mosque happen. We'll just turn the other way. And let it be clear, in a hypothetical all out war, we're not losing!


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 21, 2020)

Le Male Absolu said:


> They created a fake of interview of girl that was not even in his class with the complicity of her father pretending that the teacher didn’t respect them and don’t see them as equal.


no shame




Le Male Absolu said:


> We can see this strategy even here in this thread. You just have to read few comments. The speech of the Islamo-leftists can be read in this thread. We can ask ourselves if this islamo-leftism also mod this forum.
> The good thing is that everyone can see that terrorism apology is not a minor thing far from us but something much more mainstream.


i mean to an extent what "islamo-leftists" are concerned about is fair, because muslims who have nothing to do with terrorism and dont agree with it etc. are still targeted by some bigoted assholes. And i dont know about you, but i dont know a single muslim who would condone terrorism (personally, of course).


----------



## ghosttown52 (Oct 21, 2020)

The culprit is Chechen, right? From what I have heard, Chechnya has a major problem with extremists because of foreign funding/influence from Arab countries.

This happens in a lot of other non-Arab countries too. Like Bosnia.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 21, 2020)

Asaya7 said:


> i mean to an extent what "islamo-leftists" are concerned about is fair, because muslims who have nothing to do with terrorism and dont agree with it etc. are still targeted by some bigoted assholes. And i dont know about you, but i dont know a single muslim who would condone terrorism (personally, of course).


You don’t need to be an leftist to care about that. What the Islamo-leftists are guilty of is to do exactly what we see in this thread but not only. They not only closed their eyes on the Islamist development in our country, they helped them for political reasons.
We can see them during elections.
In Saine Saint Denis, if a mayor approve the construction of a mosque  he is granted three terms.
The Islamists bring them voters so they can secure their jobs and in exchange they close their eyes on their activities and defend them if anyone speak out against their activities with the accusation of “Islamophobia”.  The Islamo-leftists it’s also these journalists, these celebrities completely disconnected from the real world and lectures everyone on migration while they don’t have to live with it in their posh neighbourhoods. All of them are guilty, they are the accomplices and should be exposed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Oct 21, 2020)

Le Male Absolu said:


> You don’t need to be an leftist to care about that. What the Islamo-leftists are guilty of is to do exactly what we see in this thread but not only. They not only closed their eyes on the Islamist development in our country, they helped them for political reasons.
> We can see them during elections.
> In Saine Saint Denis, if a mayor approve the construction of a mosque  he is granted three terms.
> The Islamists bring them voters so they can secure their jobs and in exchange they close their eyes on their activities and defend them if anyone speak out against their activities with the accusation of “Islamophobia”.  The Islamo-leftists it’s also these journalists, these celebrities completely disconnected from the real world and give lessons to the world on migration while they don’t have to live with it in their posh neighbourhoods. All of them are guilty, they are the accomplices and should be exposed.


what?


----------



## CrownedEagle (Oct 21, 2020)

Zenith said:


> What these apologists don't seem to get is that barbaric incidents like this one make normal people jaded when shootings like the one in the Australian mosque happen. We'll just turn the other way. And let it be clear, in a hypothetical all out war, we're not losing!



Indeed, two muslims women was stabbed yesteday near the eiffel tower and no big medias speak about that. People almost say "one eye for one eyes".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 21, 2020)

Zenith said:


> funny thing is, if I speak my mind I'll get banned for racism for like the third time in a span of 2 months? It's funny because we can attack Christians as if they were a monolith (when there's a lot Christian denominations!), but the moment one says something about Muslims or China in general terms, then the ban hammer will rain down on you faster than lightning, because "generalisations are bad", ha!
> 
> In other news, I'm actually shocked at the amount of activity in the Cafe'; *I'm seeing a few new faces, and considering it's become a tightly monitored echo chamber,* I expected free thinkers to have migrated to some other forum or venue.



Still is..


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 21, 2020)

Le Male Absolu said:


> it’s also these journalists, these celebrities completely disconnected from the real world and give lessons to the world on migration while they don’t have to live with it in their posh neighbourhoods. All of them are guilty, they are the accomplices and should be exposed.


reminds me of this lol:


----------



## Zenith (Oct 21, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> Indeed, two muslims women was stabbed yesteday near the eiffel tower and no big medias speak about that. People almost say "one eye for one eyes".



What do you expect when you house in a developed country an alien peoplo who swear by a fundamentally incompatible religion?

We can play the game of looking the other way but it's going to end in (more) blood at this rate. Puritanical and self-serving virtue signalling is not going to cut it anymore. The best we can do is vote for politicians that reflect the will of the people; the will to peacefully repatriate alien cultures and peoples that threaten the social fabric and cohesion of the nation.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 21, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> Indeed, two muslims women was stabbed yesteday near the eiffel tower and no big medias speak about that. People almost say "one eye for one eyes".


I would like to know more about the profile of these two women responsible of this attack. From what I read, they were drunk with an aggressive dog and they carried a knives.

I hope we won’t see other attacks on Muslims. The rage and pressure should on the people in charge to take the measures necessary to beat Islamism. Such attacks bring more fears and worries to the Muslims who respect our laws and who are already terrorised to expose Islamism.
Such attacks are ammo for our Islamists enemies, within and outside the country.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CrownedEagle (Oct 21, 2020)

Zenith said:


> What do you expect when you house in a developed country an alien peoplo who swear by a fundamentally incompatible religion?
> 
> We can play the game of looking the other way but it's going to end in (more) blood at this rate. Puritanical and self-serving virtue signalling is not going to cut it anymore. The best we can do is vote for politicians that reflect the will of the people; the will to peacefully repatriate alien cultures and peoples that threaten the social fabric and cohesion of the nation.



How ??? most of these people born here and their parent countries won't take them, given the already present and growing number of Muslims in France and in Europe in general, this will end in an ethnic conflict with destructive consquence in this country not to mention the international fallout, just a better migration policy and harder action on radical islam will greatly improve our situation,  

The problem is mainly education here, You can see this difference with eastern europe who also have beefs with the western part because of their conservative view, low education and religious values.  United States and Canada doesn't have many problems with their muslim cause they came from wealthy background and are generally educated


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 21, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> How ??? most of these people born here and their parent countries won't take them, given the already present and growing number of Muslims in France and in Europe in general, this will end in an ethnic conflict with destructive consquence in this country not to mention the international fallout, just a better migration policy and harder action on radical islam will greatly improve our situation,
> 
> The problem is mainly education here, You can see this difference with eastern europe who also have beefs with the western part because of their conservative view, low education and religious values.  United States and Canada doesn't have many problems with their muslim cause they came from wealthy background and are generally educated


I agree however for those born in France some of them have dual citizenship. We should suspend the dual citizenship and ask those with this dual citizenship to choose. It will force those who enjoy french nationality for it benefits but the heart somewhere else to become foreigners and no more be protected by dual citizenship. I know it will impact a lot of people who have nothing to do with this but if we can limit or avoid the chances of a civil war it should be considered.


----------



## WT (Oct 21, 2020)

Zenith said:


> What do you expect when you house in a developed country an alien peoplo who swear by a fundamentally incompatible religion?
> 
> We can play the game of looking the other way but it's going to end in (more) blood at this rate. Puritanical and self-serving virtue signalling is not going to cut it anymore. The best we can do is vote for politicians that reflect the will of the people; the will to peacefully repatriate alien cultures and peoples that threaten the social fabric and cohesion of the nation.



I hope the peaceful Muslim population of France rises


----------



## Zenith (Oct 21, 2020)

WT said:


> I hope the peaceful Muslim population of France rises



Insha'allah


----------



## Zenith (Oct 21, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> How ??? most of these people born here and their parent countries won't take them, given the already present and growing number of Muslims in France and in Europe in general, this will end in an ethnic conflict with destructive consquence in this country not to mention the international fallout, just a better migration policy and harder action on radical islam will greatly improve our situation,
> 
> The problem is mainly education here, You can see this difference with eastern europe who also have beefs with the western part because of their conservative view, low education and religious values.  United States and Canada doesn't have many problems with their muslim cause they came from wealthy background and are generally educated



We can't afford the quality of Muslims in Canada or USA because we don't have an ocean as buffer. We get the unrefined and uneducated variety which struggles to integrate with the wider society. Getting a plane to Canada or USA automatically filters out the kind we get here. To ameliorate the geographical handicaps we could have far stricter immigration laws and reduce refugees to nil or very close. A point based system like the one in Canada perhaps is a good start.

And I can confirm from personal experience that the educated variety are just like any other citizen except for the skin colour. The real issue is that this influx is allowed by interest groups who see these people as vote banks for the future, so any call for stricter immigration laws will be decried by these groups as "racist" or "xenophobic". Which are words I have observed, time and again, have the power to end debates. So ultimately no progress is made.

As I see it, this is going to end in blood. When the masses feel like the people in charge have abandon them, they take justice in their hands.

/fin


----------



## wibisana (Oct 21, 2020)

Le Male Absolu said:


> I agree however for those born in France some of them have dual citizenship. We should suspend the dual citizenship and ask those with this dual citizenship to choose. It will force those who enjoy french nationality for it benefits but the heart somewhere else to become foreigners and no more be protected by dual citizenship. I know it will impact a lot of people who have nothing to do with this but if we can limit or avoid the chances of a civil war it should be considered.


is it fair to return someone to somewhere he literally never been?


----------



## wibisana (Oct 21, 2020)

all you say is civilwar islam (in broadstroke) is bad etc.
when if you look closely many muslim is just minding their own life and also be victim on such attack. 

like if a Christian/White people got killed.muslim's life get harder due to the retaliation athmosphere in the air.

Islam has many sects with different teachings and different people, 
I am no muslim but all i can see, you are unfairly put them all in one basket


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Oct 21, 2020)

Add to the fact you cannot expect them to all lower their eyes when passing through non-Muslims in apology and constantly hold a virgil everyday when most of them have nothing to do with this and trying to live their own lives.


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Oct 22, 2020)

So what will happen to the killer?
30 hours of community service ?


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 22, 2020)

wibisana said:


> I am no muslim but all i can see, you are unfairly put them all in one basket


who are you referring to here?


----------



## CrownedEagle (Oct 22, 2020)

Joe Maya said:


> So what will happen to the killer?
> 30 hours of community service ?



very unlikely when he already in a coffin.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 22, 2020)

wibisana said:


> is it fair to return someone to somewhere he literally never been?


If when they are requested to choose a citizenship they choose not to be french. They’ll live in the country as foreigners however if they mess up, they can be expelled. It’s all depends on them and I think it’s very fair for our country rather than have french citizenship for convenience but have you heart somewhere else.


----------



## wibisana (Oct 22, 2020)

Le Male Absolu said:


> If when they are requested to choose a citizenship they choose not to be french. They’ll live in the country as foreigners however if they mess up, they can be expelled. It’s all depends on them and I think it’s very fair for our country rather than have french citizenship for convenience but have you heart somewhere else.


we are talking about the kids that i born in France soil and from Parents wo have France Passport (citizenship) expelling the kids to parents country isnt exactly humane. since the kids born and raised in France and only know France as his nation


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 22, 2020)

wibisana said:


> we are talking about the kids that i born in France soil and from Parents wo have France Passport (citizenship) expelling the kids to parents country isnt exactly humane. since the kids born and raised in France and only know France as his nation


but he proposes that they then can choose to only have french citizenship, and then you wont be deported.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 22, 2020)

wibisana said:


> we are talking about the kids that i born in France soil and from Parents wo have France Passport (citizenship) expelling the kids to parents country isnt exactly humane. since the kids born and raised in France and only know France as his nation


You should be much more clear. I was talking about dual citizenship.

Technically, if their parents are not french citizenship, then even if they are are born in France they don’t have french nationality until the reach majority, they’ll have possibility to take french nationality.
France shouldn’t take the responsibility of foreigner kids because their parents mess up. France have a duty towards it citizens. If the kids return to his parents country, it’s his parents fault. There are many families that move on their own will to a foreign coin. I don’t think it isn’t humane. They might have an exception however like the Muslim girl beaten and shaved by her parents because she wanted to marry a Christian (thread locked by shadow for crusading...). In this situation, the country can give protection to this girl. The parents were expelled.


----------



## stream (Oct 22, 2020)

Though I have to say, it might be a bit too optimistic that you can take somebody out of Chechnya which has been in about constant civil war for decades, and think that they are necessarily going to understand how a peaceful country works. Of course, they are supposed to adapt to society, but they often receive very little help and almost no respect. I'm reminded of the lessons that Norway gave to immigrants on how to act with women without being accused of sexual harassment 
Note that this is not only a problem with immigrants. There are US soldiers who have come back from Iraq with a serious problem and have killed people as well.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 22, 2020)

My god, in Lyon train station a woman with many bags yell Allah Akbar and threat to explode.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 22, 2020)

The mayor of Bron was threaten of being beheaded in a graffiti.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Oct 22, 2020)

True story :

Me ten years ago : Man, i can't wait to move one of those Western countries and leave my shitty country behind. Everything is mouch better there.It's gonna be awesome.

Me now looking at this shit and at whatever the fuck is happening in Murica and Britain and etc: Man...thank god i never acted on that instinct, my shitty country looks more and more attractive by the day. 

Life is kinda cool sometimes.


----------



## Rifulofthewest (Oct 22, 2020)

I am going to translate the proposals that I have seen from feminist magrebies that I read to stop the radicalization of Muslims in Europe (obviously, they are proposals for Spain, as in other places it is not transferable and many proposals may seem "radical"):

- Dismantle the ghettos, have a public policy of dissemination by neighborhoods to promote integration (this proposal is understood because most of these magreby feminists are communists / socialists, when they say this they take into account that it would be the state that will assign the housing all families, so it would not be a racist measure... and control this is a thing that communist alwayst wanted).

- Get religion out of the classrooms, replace it with history of religions and philosophy (as a compulsory subject) and ban any religious education center.

- Prohibition of the veil in the students, under pain of withdrawing the custody of the parents who refuse that the daughter does not go to class if she does not wear it. Only women over 18 can decide whether to wear a veil.

- Ban the fast of Ramadan in minors (they consider it child abuse).

- This is much more philosophical than a real measure, but I have seen that many propose that one of the compulsory reading books in schools be "in the name of the identity" by Amin Maalouf, due to the rise of identity politics and its connection with fascism.

PS: dual nationality are pacts between states, France could not unilaterally decide that... and this no solves the problem with converts


----------



## CrownedEagle (Oct 22, 2020)

wibisana said:


> we are talking about the kids that i born in France soil and from Parents wo have France Passport (citizenship) expelling the kids to parents country isnt exactly humane. since the kids born and raised in France and only know France as his nation



Agree, the message sending here is no matter what they do, they will never been french, muslim who born and raise in this country, need to be judged by the french law.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 22, 2020)

Rifulofthewest said:


> PS: dual nationality are pacts between states, France could not unilaterally decide that... and this no solves the problem with converts


You see, this is exactly with this mindset that nothing changes. 
I might be wrong but I doubt dual citizenship are pacts between countries but rather a right given to by the country. Even if it was a pacts, the France decide to change the rules, then these pacts must be changed. The democracies, the will of people, shouldn’t be locked by pacts or treaties. There are lot of pacts and treaties that not more exist nowadays.
When a Russian citizen request asylum, they strip his/her Russian citizenship. Well, I don’t think they needed the agreement of any country for that. 
Yes it won’t solve the problem with the convert but it’s not the goal. It’s not one measure that will solve everything. Remove dual citizenship will help filter the patriots to potential traitors.


----------



## Gex (Oct 22, 2020)

TYPE-Rey said:


> True story :
> 
> Me ten years ago : Man, i can't wait to move one of those Western countries and leave my shitty country behind. Everything is mouch better there.It's gonna be awesome.
> 
> ...



I'm in the same boat. It's only a few years back that I started to appreciate my islamophobic and other phobic, backward country that west loves giving lectures to.

And it turns out we were right in refusing this one.


----------



## Rifulofthewest (Oct 22, 2020)

Le Male Absolu said:


> Remove dual citizenship will help filter the patriots to potential traitors.



There are two types of nationality in European law, the original and the derived (which may have another name in France, but the regulation practically is the same). The only change that there is regarding having or not having the original nationality is whether they can expel you from the country: the original ones can never be expelled, but those who have derived nationality - foreigners who obtain it by citizenship and their children - can be expelled if convicted of certain crimes.

So removing dual nationalities would do nothing at all since expulsion is already imposed for the cases you say: emigrants and their sons.

In fact, forcing them to renounce the other nationality, it would make it difficult for them to be expelled, since international law prohibits stateless persons, renouce to the other would made French nationality considered the original one, and they could no longer be expelled and if you expelled them, the other countries could return them . Besides, they are people, you cannot be passing it from country to country like a ball.



CrownedEagle said:


> Agree, the message sending here is no matter what they do, they will never been french, muslim who born and raise in this country, need to be judged by the french law.



The children of foreigners, even the regularized ones, do not obtain original nationality in any European state as far as I know, may some country had more eassy request to population of their excolonies, but nothing more. In Spain they could not even vote in regional elections until the European court forced the state to allow it, and it is still prohibited in national elections. To be considered equally as national, they must already be the grandchildren of an emigrant whose familiar line had not lost citizenship at any time.

PS: this doesn't mean that it not be absurd to consider someone who was raised and born in Europe a foreigner, but being a national of a state forces that state to take care of you, and states do not want to take care more people than they already have to, they do not even want to be worried bout their actual population so...

You probably will see many Europeans saying that it's "too bad that the nazis say that first those from here" etc, and nationalists saying that "foreigners have many rights and that first nationals and then the others," etc., but that theory is already the one followed by the states currently and neither group wants to admit that for populism.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 22, 2020)

Rifulofthewest said:


> There are two types of nationality in European law, the original and the derived (which may have another name in France, but the regulation practically is the same). The only change that there is regarding having or not having the original nationality is whether they can expel you from the country: the original ones can never be expelled, but those who have derived nationality - foreigners who obtain it by citizenship and their children - can be expelled if convicted of certain crimes.
> 
> So removing dual nationalities would do nothing at all since expulsion is already imposed for the cases you say: emigrants and their sons.
> 
> In fact, forcing them to renounce the other nationality, it would make it difficult for them to be expelled, since international law prohibits stateless persons, renouce to the other would made French nationality considered the original one, and they could no longer be expelled and if you expelled them, the other countries could return them . Besides, they are people, you cannot be passing it from country to country like a ball.


Removing dual citizenship go beyond the simple possibility to expel people but to give much more meaning to the French citizenship that should be seen as a privilege.
I believe we should force people to make a choice and choose their allegiance. We could maybe make an exception for dual nationalities between EU countries. It won’t solve all the problems but those who will decide to be French will make a strong move that will separate the patriots from the potential traitors. Those who decide to not be french can still live in France but won’t have the advantage of being French and accept the consequences if they commit a crime in France. Those who decide to be french and committed crime will be judge like any French. Yes of course we cannot make stateless people (even if some countries does).


----------



## Junta1987 (Oct 22, 2020)

Le Male Absolu said:


> I would like to know more about the profile of these two women responsible of this attack. From what I read, they were drunk with an aggressive dog and they carried a knives.
> 
> I hope we won’t see other attacks on Muslims. The rage and pressure should on the people in charge to take the measures necessary to beat Islamism. Such attacks bring more fears and worries to the Muslims who respect our laws and who are already terrorised to expose Islamism.
> Such attacks are ammo for our Islamists enemies, within and outside the country.



agree. Islam deserves fierce criticism but this kind of revenge will not make things better


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 22, 2020)

Junta1987 said:


> agree. Islam deserves fierce criticism but this kind of revenge will not make things better


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 23, 2020)

Hmm France is based?

Wut

This is nuts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 23, 2020)

Right now it’s national holiday but for the return in schools, they planned to show the cartoons in all french schools to have a special lesson on freedom of speech. I was asking myself if it wasn’t exaggerated to show it in all schools but I realise they don’t have choices....
You know in France, for teacher, it was already difficult to teach some topics like the Holocaust, colonialism or study Jewish writers because some students refuse to accept what the teacher say and clash with them. The beheading was the ultimate reveal of this situation. The risk is that teacher will be scared to teach some topic and might censure themselves. A national lesson on freedom of speech with these cartoons might give them confidence.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 23, 2020)

Le Male Absolu said:


> Right now it’s national holiday but for the return in schools, they planned to show the cartoons in all french schools to have a special lesson on freedom of speech. I was asking myself if it wasn’t exaggerated to show it in all schools but I realise they don’t have choices....
> You know in France, for teacher, it was already difficult to teach some topics like the Holocaust, colonialism or study Jewish writers because some students refuse to accept what the teacher say and clash with them. The beheading was the ultimate reveal of this situation. The risk is that teacher will be scared to teach some topic and might censure themselves. A national lesson on freedom of speech with these cartoons might give them confidence.



Woah,
France is taking a stand
Literally going to war with the Terrorists.
Big


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Oct 23, 2020)

I thought about posting a couple of verses from the Marseillaise but then i thought that i would most certainly get banned cause i can't post shit about spilling blood and cutting down women 

Anyway, good to see the defiance against radical BS.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 23, 2020)

TYPE-Rey said:


> I thought about posting a couple of verses from the Marseillaise but then i thought that i would most certainly get banned cause i can't post shit about spilling blood and cutting down women
> 
> Anyway, good to see the defiance against radical BS.


Remind me I saw a video of someone saying that the solution against Islamists is in our national anthem.


_“They’re coming right into your arms
To cut the throats of our sons, our comrades!

To arms, citizens!
Form your battalions”_


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 23, 2020)

The Arab world lunch on social media a boycott campaign against France. 
That’s incredible how hypocrites it is compared to the reactions about the Uighur and the destruction of historic mosques in China. There are no boycotts but they painted their avatar in the Uighur’s colour as protest and nothing about their countries support given to China.
Let’s embrace this boycott that show who are our enemies.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Oct 23, 2020)

Le Male Absolu said:


> social media a boycott campaign against France.


 
Look out folks ! We're about to see a historic act. The first instance of an entire country being canceled on Twatter .

And does  that boycott also include people who hate France stop  coming to France or ... ?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 23, 2020)

A 19 student was sentenced of 4 months of prison for writing on her Facebook page that the teacher deserve to die.
he is guilty of terrorism apology.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 23, 2020)

Wait...this guy was a Russian immigrant?


----------



## Rifulofthewest (Oct 23, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Wait...this guy was a Russian immigrant?



Yes, he was Chechen, but "russian" is debatable, since Chechnya is in a strange situation, it is independent but internal to Russia... what was certain is that the boy was Slavic.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 23, 2020)

Rifulofthewest said:


> Yes, he was Chechen, but "russian" is debatable, since Chechnya is in a strange situation, it is independent but internal to Russia... what was certain is that the boy was Slavic.



The independence but within Russia was the treaty after the first war.  The second war pretty much put a stop to that and it's basically back within Russia, especially since Putin puts his guys in charge.


----------



## Junta1987 (Oct 23, 2020)

Rifulofthewest said:


> Yes, he was Chechen, but "russian" is debatable, since Chechnya is in a strange situation, it is independent but internal to Russia... what was certain is that the boy was Slavic.


----------



## WT (Oct 24, 2020)

Le Male Absolu said:


> A 19 student was sentenced of 4 months of prison for writing on her Facebook page that the teacher deserve to die.
> he is guilty of terrorism apology.



Not condoning anything but did the people who trash talked the two muslim stab victims get anything?


----------



## Zenith (Oct 24, 2020)

WT said:


> Not condoning anything but did the people who trash talked the two muslim stab victims get anything?



Except that wasn't terrorism, so can't be an apologist for that.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 24, 2020)

WT said:


> Not condoning anything but did the people who trash talked the two muslim stab victims get anything?


Not yet. The two person responsible for the stabbing are accused of attack with racist motivations which is severely published (it’s gonna be more than 4 months). A terrorist apology is probably treated in emergency I think.


----------



## WT (Oct 24, 2020)

Zenith said:


> Except that wasn't terrorism, so can't be an apologist for that.



Hypothetical but someone saying 'those two Muslim women deserved what they got' is not equal to the twitter post above in your opinion?

If you cant see whats wrong with this than you have very easily demonstrated that Europe is going about the wrong way in dealing with this which is only going to lead to chaos. Marginalising and treating other Muslims with disgust is going to fester into something bad.


----------



## Zenith (Oct 24, 2020)

WT said:


> Hypothetical but someone saying 'those two Muslim women deserved what they got' is not equal to the twitter post above in your opinion?



You're trying to make an equivalency when there's not. One is a barbaric beheading of a public figure, an instructor that educates the minds of children (the future), with the objective of terrorising and silencing criticism of Islam; the other is just any other stabbing that could happen anywhere in the world.

Apologising for terrorism is not comparable to the latter case.


----------



## WT (Oct 24, 2020)

Le Male Absolu said:


> Not yet. The two person responsible for the stabbing are accused of attack with racist motivations which is severely published (it’s gonna be more than 4 months). A terrorist apology is probably treated in emergency I think.



Not like for like. The perp of the beheading was rightfully shot on the spot. Saying 'more than 4 months appears tame in comparison'.

I was talking about twitter trolls saying 'they deserved what they got'.

It seems treatment differs for apologists when a Muslim kills another because they are a non Muslim vs a non Muslim killing another because they are Muslim.

This is black and white my friend and all involved should be treated equally otherwise you cherrypick the conditions of freedom of speech which makes it meaningless


----------



## WT (Oct 24, 2020)

Zenith said:


> You're trying to make an equivalency when there's not. One is a barbaric beheading of a public figure, an instructor that educates the minds of children (thr future), with the objective of terrorising and silencing criticism of Islam; the is just any other stabbing that could happen anywhere in the world.
> 
> Apologising for terrorism is not comparable to the latter case.



Your selection of words is hilarious and its obvious you are downplaying the Muslim victims.

It doesnt matter what their profession was. Attacking Muslim women may be a response aimed at telling Muslims they should know their place in society and could be a political statement.


----------



## wibisana (Oct 24, 2020)

idk why saying someone (anyone) deserve to die should be jailed.
yes it is wrong and immoral and dick move
but isnt it is free speech?

just saying.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zenith (Oct 24, 2020)

WT said:


> Your selection of words is hilarious and its obvious you are downplaying the Muslim victims.
> 
> It doesnt matter what their profession was. Attacking Muslim women may be a response aimed at telling Muslims they should know their place in society and could be a political statement.



Teacher/educator >>> two no name women. I'm a utilitarian first and foremost. Never forget that.

It could be, but it requires guesswork, the beheading leaves nothing to the imagination.

I know you're all up in your feelings when it comes to Muslims but you have no wiggle room for your attempt at equivalency here.


----------



## WT (Oct 24, 2020)

The problem with you Zenith is that you will view a random stabbing a Muslim does as terrorism as evidenced by your dislike in the German thread. You will then quickly dismiss the opposite as a random attack which blatantly shows the bias and therefore confirms zero credibility on your part.


----------



## WT (Oct 24, 2020)

Zenith said:


> Teacher/educator >>> two no name women. I'm a utilitarian first and foremost. Never forget that.
> 
> It could be, but it requires guesswork, the beheading leaves nothing to the imagination.
> 
> I know you're all up in your feelings when it comes to Muslims but you have no wiggle room for your attempt at equivalency here.



I'd agree there is a sense of loss when someone productive dies but the punishment should be the same


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 24, 2020)

WT said:


> Not like for like. The perp of the beheading was rightfully shot on the spot. Saying 'more than 4 months appears tame in comparison'.
> 
> I was talking about twitter trolls saying 'they deserved what they got'.
> 
> ...


I have no idea there are trolls who do that and unfortunately, since they might not be treated like all the death threat received by Mila (a teenager who criticised Islam online) or Zineb El Rhazoui (ex Charlie Hebdo member). The justice was exceptionally fast when it come to terrorist apology but not sure it the same for support of murder attempt or invitation to murder online.


I think in the case of these troll, the victims or associations must ask justice to act. This is usually what happen.


----------



## Zenith (Oct 24, 2020)

> WT twisting himself like a contortionist in order to equate an outright beheading and instant death to a stabbing of which we're not sure the victim died from

* logic has left the chat *

Feelings: allow me to introduce myself


----------



## WT (Oct 24, 2020)

Zenith said:


> > WT twisting himself like a contortionist in order to equate an outright beheading and instant death to a stabbing of which we're not sure the victim died from
> 
> * logic has left the chat *
> 
> Feelings: allow me to introduce my self



Acknowledge we dont know if they survived but if they didn't what would you think?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 24, 2020)

wibisana said:


> idk why saying someone (anyone) deserve to die should be jailed.
> yes it is wrong and immoral and dick move
> but isnt it is free speech?
> 
> just saying.


Unlike the US, we don’t have total freedom of speech. We cannot promote terrorism, especially after the terrorist attacks like Charlie Hebdo, Bataclan, Nice and others.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 24, 2020)

WT said:


> Acknowledge we dont know if they survived but if they didn't what would you think?


One already left hospital. The other one is not dead.


Edit: from what I found, their injuries wasn’t severe to threat their life.


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 24, 2020)

wibisana said:


> idk why saying someone (anyone) deserve to die should be jailed.
> yes it is wrong and immoral and dick move
> but isnt it is free speech?
> 
> just saying.


some could argue it might be an incitement to violence


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 24, 2020)

Le Male Absolu said:


> One already left hospital. The other one is not dead.
> 
> 
> Edit: from what I found, their injuries wasn’t severe to threat their life.


i dont see how them surviving makes this attack any better.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 24, 2020)

Asaya7 said:


> i dont see how them surviving makes this attack any better.


@WT said he ignored if the victims were alive. I provide the information...and I’m almost accused to insinuate that it make the attack better.


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 24, 2020)

Le Male Absolu said:


> @WT said he ignored if the victims were alive. I provide the information...and I’m almost accused to insinuate that it make the attack better.


more like thats what zenith insinuated though. Might still be wrong about interpreting his statements like that, but thats how i understood it.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 24, 2020)

Asaya7 said:


> more like thats what zenith insinuated though. Might still be wrong about interpreting his statements like that, but thats how i understood it.


Yes but I’m not responsible for his comments. I just provide to people explanation about how things work in France and news about the victims but also how the situation evolve in the country.

The attackers were arrested and will face justice for attack with racist motives.
The way the crime is defined explains why these trolls are not prosecuted like these persons behind terrorist apology. However it doesn’t ´ran these trolls cannot face justice. For that they need to be reported.


I hope there is not an attempt by some person to switch the blame from terrorists to France and it population here....


----------



## CrownedEagle (Oct 24, 2020)

What I feared seems to happen, the locals are starting to get fed up with these "isolated incidents" and want to take justice into their own hands, if we continue like this supremacist groups will emerge like in Australia and United State and commit heinous crimes toward muslims and immigrants. 


I feel bad for the Muslim population who has nothing to do with these terrorist but it was inevitable in the long run


----------



## stream (Oct 24, 2020)

Yeah, that's why those terrorist attacks are such dick moves. Nobody with half a brain thinks that it will solve anything. It only makes things worse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Oct 24, 2020)

stream said:


> Yeah, that's why those terrorist attacks are such dick moves. Nobody with half a brain thinks that it will solve anything. It only makes things worse.


thats the point tho,
2000s Indonesia full of terror attack for foreigner (which also kills Indonesian as casualty)
even if we ignore Indonesian casualty, the terror attack goal didnt makes sense for normal people's eye.

i mean terrorist mom/relatives also will get their live harder if Indonesia lose her tourism power, we can and will go into poverty. those attack will hurt people they suppose to protect and love, but for terrorist pov they dont care, weaker Indonesia will make revolution easier, thankfully it never happened.

that said IDK if this guy Al Qaeda ISIS or somthing else, i dont see he have bigger agenda other than being angry.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 24, 2020)

I already said what I believe on immigration asylum seekers and dual citizenship but we must also review completely our education at school , destroy these salafi associations that influence Muslims, destroy the “banlieues” and rebuilt these areas that are very difficult to control by the way it was designed.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 24, 2020)

stream said:


> Yeah, that's why those terrorist attacks are such dick moves. Nobody with half a brain thinks that it will solve anything. It only makes things worse.


The goal was to appease Allah...according to the murderer.
We can also interpret that as a form of terror by giving an example of what happen if someone act like the teacher.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 24, 2020)

A new graffiti calling for the beheading of a mayor but also teachers and students was find in Lyon.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 24, 2020)

It’s pretty clear that the forces outside try to capitalise and use the Muslims in France as a toll for their own agenda.



I need to find an English translation of Erdogan speech. I’m not sure if the french one I saw is reliable because of it’s confirmed, the accusation by Erdogan on Macron are serious (accusing him to deal with the Muslims for good) and justify that we recap our ambassador.

Edit: actually he said “"the main goal of such initiatives led by Macron is to settle old scores with Islam and Muslims"


----------



## CrownedEagle (Oct 24, 2020)

*France deports Bosnians who shaved daughter's hair over love affair*

PARIS (Reuters) - France has expelled a Bosnian family who had beaten and shaved the hair of an adolescent girl who wanted to marry a young Serbian man, the interior ministry said in a statement.

The ministry said five members of the girl’s family in the eastern city of Besancon had been deported to Sarajevo, capital of Bosnia and Herzegovina, on Saturday morning.


“This expulsion from the national territory is the consequence of unacceptable behaviour on the part of the family in August, notably beatings and the shaving of an adolescent girl who was in love with a young Serbian man of another religion,” the ministry said.


It added that the girl, a minor, will be taken care of by social services and will obtain the right of residence in France when she reaches majority.


French media reported in August that a 17-year old Bosnian Muslim woman in Besancon had been beaten by her family and her hair had been forcefully shaved off because she wanted to marry a 20-year old Serbian Christian.

Bosnian and Serb forces fought a war in the 1990s that resulted in thousands of civilian deaths.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...daughters-hair-over-love-affair-idUSKBN2790JS

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 24, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> *France deports Bosnians who shaved daughter's hair over love affair*
> 
> PARIS (Reuters) - France has expelled a Bosnian family who had beaten and shaved the hair of an adolescent girl who wanted to marry a young Serbian man, the interior ministry said in a statement.
> 
> ...


Good however they are banned to enter France for 5 years.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Oct 24, 2020)

Why does the headline of the article only mention the head shaving but not the beatings?....The latter is worse.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 25, 2020)

In the Syria part occupied by Turkey, IS express their anger against France by burning the Netherlands flag.


----------



## wibisana (Oct 25, 2020)

poor dutch Meener get blamed on everuthing


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 25, 2020)

So in the Syria part occupied by Turkey mercenaries, IS flag is displayed during an anti French protest.


Turkey was already accused to have links with IS and this kind of picture show in a era under Turkish control put more doubt on Turkey. 
One thing for sure, Turkey had an Islamist agenda.


----------



## Schneider (Oct 25, 2020)

@Le Male Absolu


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 25, 2020)

Since Turkey use the beheading of Samuel Paty for it anti french agenda and lunch an anti french campaign pretending we mistreat our Muslim population, let’s see Turkey’s position on the Uighur and China.


----------



## Junta1987 (Oct 25, 2020)

Schneider said:


> @Le Male Absolu



the first person said that her (?) views come from  experience and also stated that she has nothing against asians


----------

